#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-26
<Ubulette> asac, i've tried to port the lcd subpixel patch for the cairo lib bundled in ff3 (for bug 164640). i've merged a part manually but it needs some work in the build system, mostly freetype2 stuff.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164640 in firefox-3.0 "Apply subpixel rendering patch to cairo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164640
<Ubulette> that's a lot of changes in the code. I don't think it's wise to do that now.
<asac> well ... that patch should be send upstream. If upstream doesn't do anything we won't be able to run system-cairo
<asac> (upstreawm as in cairo upstream)
<asac> so ... if its needed for mozilla we better get it in ;)
<asac> or get something else that mozilla can use
<asac> Ubulette: b1 doesn't yet contain the gnome depends, right?
<Ubulette> the new icons ? no
<Ubulette> it's a b2pre stuff
<Ubulette> asac, should I close both changelogs ?
<Ubulette> I wanted to push the cairo patch in as the user insisted it's trivial. it isn't so let's close with what we have and move on
<asac> do we know a cairo bug id?
<Ubulette> asac, no. Scott James Remnant (do you know him?) did the integration into ubuntu's cairo. seems it's based on David Turner's patches
<asac> Ubulette: yes i know scott
<asac> Ubulette:
<asac> +
<asac> +debian/debsearch.gif usr/share/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<asac> +debian/debsearch.src usr/share/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<asac> +
<asac> +debian/wikipedia.gif usr/share/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<asac> +debian/wikipedia.src usr/share/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<asac> we don't have five-home anymore?
<Ubulette> seems it's not useful
<Ubulette> the default is fine
<Ubulette> far better than using an empty one ;)
<Ubulette> or a broken one
<asac> yeah
<asac> anyway the searchplugin thing above looks wrong
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> oh damn, the link is wrong
<asac> he?
<asac> i mean you still use share there
<asac> not lib
<Ubulette> that's expected. that's the shared -addons like xul
<asac> why do we need LIBDIR in firefox.sh
<Ubulette> last line
<asac> shared?
<asac> what do you mean?
<Ubulette> well, not shared but stable
<Ubulette> if any package wants to add a search plugin for ff, it uses that
<Ubulette> no ?
<asac> and the usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins dir contains what compared to the shared one?
<Ubulette> i've made a mistake
<Ubulette> fixing it
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> they go to usr/lib/firefox-addons, right?
<Ubulette> yeah
<asac> feel free to add a link from there to share ;)
<asac> but i thought this change was about eliminating that ;)
<asac> i just wonder why you do things like introducing DEBIAN_NAME in the same commit as all the versioned dir things
<Ubulette> i should have done that long ago. I had to dig to see what was the package name and what was the hard path
<Ubulette> now it's clear
<asac> looks good from just looking at last commit
<asac> but its intrusive enough for me to try :)
<Ubulette> yep, sure
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2228/
<asac> right
<asac> does ffox with system xul install anything in /etc/gre.d?
<asac> (i don't think nor hope so) :)
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> hmm, looks like xul is leaking a file though. http://paste.ubuntu.com/2229/
<Ubulette> strange dpkg does not complain about it
<asac> Ubulette: purging doesn't remove it?
<Ubulette> how ? i don't want to remove xul
 * Hobbsee wonders if bugzilla accounts for the mozilla  bugtracker expire.
<Hobbsee> nope, it appears they don't.  good.
<[reed]> they don't :)
<[reed]> they exist forever :)
<Hobbsee> neat
<Hobbsee> oh goody, bug is here, and i've been able to narrow it down
<Hobbsee> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315416
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 315416 in Password Manager "Passwords reappear after being deleted, some can never be deleted" [Normal,Resolved: incomplete]
<Hobbsee> now...how do i reopen it?
<salty-horse> hi. I installed the adobe flash plugin + nspluginwrapper through the plugin finder. it prompted for the root password 3 times. can it be reduced to 1?
<asac> salty-horse: for me its only one time
<salty-horse> did you uninstall both first?
<asac> yes
<asac> well ... not today ... but i certainly did it before ;)
<salty-horse> on amd64?
<asac> yes
<salty-horse> let me try again
<salty-horse> it asks once for the "add/remove" app, and twice for synaptic
<salty-horse> I recorded a video
<asac> salty-horse: gnome session?
<salty-horse> yes
<[reed]> asac: think you can get around to reviewing mozilla bug 319965 soon?
<asac> no idea ... gksudo shouldn't ask you twice
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 319965 in X-remote "Dual-monitors, FF opens in one or the other, not both." [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319965
<salty-horse> maybe it's because gksudo is launched multiple times?
<asac> [reed]: yes ... I just returned from holidays :) and a security update is waiting for me :) ...
<[reed]> asac: ah, k
<[reed]> yes, 2.0.0.10 is coming out today
<[reed]> I think
<[reed]> today or tomorrow
<[reed]> who knows
<asac> [reed]: the patch makes sense to me ... would like to look into the code surrounding this though.
<[reed]> cool
<asac> salty-horse: usually not ... I can run gksudo echo hello multiple times ... only the first time i get ask for password
<salty-horse> hmm.. trying another app
<salty-horse> oh. I think I got it. I changed the sudo timeout to 0
<asac> salty-horse: yeah :)
<salty-horse> still, is it possible to have the plugin finder call gksudo just once?
<asac> the plugin finder calls it just once
<asac> its the synaptic thing apparently that does this
<salty-horse> so add/remove calls synaptic twice
<asac> file a bug against apturl
<asac> ?
<asac> why add/remove? i thought you are installing using the plugin finder wizard
<salty-horse> this is what I get in the password prompts:
<salty-horse> 1) "Add/Remove..." 2+3) "Synaptic Package Manager"
<asac> salty-horse: how do you instlal the plugins?
<salty-horse> via the plugin wizard.
<asac> and how is add/remove ... involved? afaik there is just "install" in the plugin finder wizard
<salty-horse> the plugin wizard lists the available gnash and adobe plugin. after choosing the adobe one and clicking "next", I get a new dialog asking if I want to install the package 'flashplugin-nonfree'. answering yes prompts for a password (requested by the "add/remove" app). after typing it in, I get two more password prompts requested by synaptic
<asac> ah ok ... yes, then file a bug against apturl
<asac> the maintainer should reassign it appropriately
<salty-horse> ok
<asac> no idea if its easy to fix though. i think its easiest to use a timeout of > 0
<asac> :)
<salty-horse> it's insecure, IMO. even with just me by the computer, I want to be asked when doing potentially damaging things :)
<asac> salty-horse: yeah ... i think its a valid concern ... post a bug :)
<asac> and keep me updated ;)
<salty-horse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/165147
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165147 in apturl "numerous password prompts when using plugin finder" [Undecided,New]
<asac> salty-horse: commented
<salty-horse> thanks
<armin76> asac: Ubulette: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405424
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405424 in XPCOM "Updates for Linux/ia64" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> armin76: ok i will confirm
<asac> [reed]: who to ask for ia64 review? (mozilla bug 405424)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405424 in XPCOM "Updates for Linux/ia64" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405424
 * asac lunch
<asac> shaky freenode today :/
<armin76> [reed]: why did you assign me the bug?
<armin76> asac: Ubulette: is the ppc/powerppc in md/unix/Makefile a known issue?
<armin76> i mean, is there a bug upstream?
<asac> armin76: is it the same for gentoo?
<armin76> yup
<armin76> target_cpu is from the toolchain, and the toolchain in ppc is powerpc, not ppc
<armin76> i think it's a regression of bug 372428
<armin76> mozilla bug 372428
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 372428 in Build Config "firefox configure.in does not work currently with a 64 bit kernel and a full 32 bit userland" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372428
<bluekuja> asac, heya alex
<bluekuja> asac, had a chance to build the package?
<bluekuja> asac, just finished to study....I can call them 11 hours
<bluekuja> today :/
<asac> armin76: yes ... but will it reregress?
<asac> bluekuja: i think i built it yesterday ... but didn't come to anything else afaik
<asac> completely forgot since it was late
<bluekuja> asac, that means it did *not* FTBFS?
<asac> no idea either
<asac> never looked at that terminal
<bluekuja> ah damn
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> are you able to retry?
<asac> bluekuja: 0.2.3-3~ppa1 builds in sid
<bluekuja> asac, mmm...
<bluekuja> crazy then
<bluekuja> WTH it fails on Debian build machines then=
<asac> bluekuja: missing depends?
<asac> i don't use pbuilder so i wont catch those
<bluekuja> asac, impossible...it fails on using gconf
<bluekuja> and works in some archs
<bluekuja> but fails on amd64
<bluekuja> and one-two more
<asac> build machine broken then i guess
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> is give-back possible in Debian?
<bluekuja> asac: http://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=diff-ext&ver=0.2.3-2&arch=amd64&stamp=1195237138&file=log
<bluekuja> this is the FTBFS on adm64
<asac> GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:readwrite:/home/buildd/.gconf /usr/bin/gconftool-2 --makefile-install-rule diff-ext.schemas
<asac> (gconftool-2:19515): GConf-WARNING **: Failed to load source "xml:readwrite:/home/buildd/.gconf": Failed: Could not make directory `/home/buildd/.gconf': No such file or directory
<asac> GConf-ERROR **: file gconftool.c: line 918 (main): assertion failed: (err == NULL)
<bluekuja> yes
<asac> aborting...
<asac> the buildd has not writable home apparently
<asac> the build shouldn't rely on that
<asac> fix that :)
<bluekuja> actually there is a work-around for this
<bluekuja> I can just move schemas installation
<bluekuja> after make-install
<bluekuja> and not before
<bluekuja> maybe in a postinst file
<bluekuja> that will fix this issue actually
<bluekuja> because schemas will be installed not during build
<bluekuja> but after
<bluekuja> that's suggested from gconf itself
<bluekuja> too
<bluekuja> cool :)
<asac> look how other software deals with schema and fix the build system i would say
<bluekuja> actually I have to follow gconf policy
<bluekuja> that suggests to install schemas *after* the build
<bluekuja> and not during make install
<bluekuja> (which is our case)
<asac> so you patch the Makefile.am ?
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<asac> anyway, do whatever is necessary to fix this and let me know :)
<asac> i will be out for a while
<asac> will come back later
<bluekuja> asac, perfect mate :)
<bluekuja> asac, having no testing machines to test this sux!
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: he?
<asac> just make your home not-writable
<bluekuja> mm...is it possible on pbuilder too?
<bluekuja> *without* logging in
<asac> its nothing amd specific
<bluekuja> I'll have to work on logging inside a pbuilder
<bluekuja> I think it's not possible to make my home not-writable
<bluekuja> in the tarball
<bluekuja> itself
<asac> bluekuja: build without pbuilder
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<bluekuja> or I can log inside it as well
<bluekuja> so I have a clean chroot
<bluekuja> ok, home dir not-writable now
<bluekuja> test-building
<bluekuja> ok, it fails
<bluekuja> now let's make the fix
<bluekuja> asac, fix ready to go
<bluekuja> asac, patching makefiles wasnt necessary
<bluekuja> I used a configure rule to disable schemas installation ;)
<Ubulette> hi
<bluekuja> Ubulette, heya
<armin76> asac: re: reregression, no, it won't, actually it's broken
<bluekuja> Ubulette, are you good wirh schemas? (gconf)
<bluekuja> *with
<Ubulette> depends
<Ubulette> fixing or writing ?
<bluekuja> just for an hint
<asac> bluekuja: ok if thats common practice go ahead
<bluekuja> Ubulette, does gconf-schemas works fine for installing schemas?
<bluekuja> instead of using gconftool-2
<asac> bluekuja: why don't you test
<asac> ?
<asac> the installed schemas should be visible in gconf-editor
<bluekuja> right
<bluekuja> let me see
<asac> Ubulette: i fixed the url classifier thingy
<asac> Ubulette: now i see more issues :/
<asac> what issues have you been talking about?
<asac> (you talked about some issues with b2pre, didn't you)?
<Ubulette> give me half an hour. we'll discuss that
<asac> Ubulette: ok
<bluekuja> asac, plus lintian complains about using gconftool-2
<bluekuja> in a maintainer script
<bluekuja> and it suggests gconf-schemas instead
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: there should be a policy document in debian somewhere
<asac> don't ask me where
<bluekuja> asac, anyway yes, using gconftool-2
<bluekuja> and gconf-schemas is the same
<bluekuja> schemas gets installed correctly
<bluekuja> so it should be fine to disable the installation of schemas via a rule
<bluekuja> and it will fix the FTBFS
<bluekuja> asac, updating the branch
<bluekuja> asac, are you able to check/upload that today?
<bluekuja> gonna give you branch links when done in a while
<asac> to debian? i would like to try ;)
<bluekuja> yes, to Debian :)
<bluekuja> perfect
<bluekuja> give me some minutes
<bluekuja> updating
<Ubulette> back
<[reed]> armin76: we assign bugs to the person who writes the patch
<[reed]> you wrote the patch
<[reed]> so, the bug is assigned to you
<Ubulette> asac, so what did you do with url classifier ?
<armin76> [reed]: oh, sorry then
<bluekuja> asac, done
<bluekuja> asac, back
<bluekuja> asac, branch is ready
<bluekuja> asac, let me upload you the tarball
<bluekuja> asac, or you prefer the upstream branch?
<Ubulette> bluekuja, seems most package install those schemas manually
<bluekuja> Ubulette, yep
<bluekuja> postinst handle that
<bluekuja> with gconf-schemas
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2261/  here is file-roller
<bluekuja> Ubulette, yes, they stop installing schemas on build
<bluekuja> that's right
<bluekuja> I've used --disable-schemas-install configure variable
<bluekuja> for that
<bluekuja> so I don't have to hack makefiles using autotools
<asac> bluekuja: why do i need a new tarball? i already have one ;)
<bluekuja> ah fine :)
<bluekuja> asac: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/diff-ext/debian.source
<asac> bluekuja: i won't verify that it really works ... just upload
<bluekuja> asac, actually I just deleted the FTBFS cause
<bluekuja> and schemas are still registered
<bluekuja> with postinst
<bluekuja> but not on build run
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: the orig is already in debian?
<bluekuja> asac, yes, let me grab you the link
<bluekuja> asac, http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/diff-ext/diff-ext_0.2.3.orig.tar.gz
<asac> bluekuja: tell me md5sum please
<bluekuja> yes, just a sec
<asac> 8a82a8c76f1bd30cb3ee7dd8c270aab7 ?
<bluekuja> asac, 8a82a8c76f1bd30cb3ee7dd8c270aab7
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> yep, that's it
<asac> so lets see ;)
<asac> uploaded
<asac> i will look in an hour ;)
<asac> lets hope
<bluekuja> gonna ping you
<bluekuja> when I see accepted
<bluekuja> (hopefully=
<bluekuja> *)
<bluekuja> I really hope your key problem is fixed
<bluekuja> :)
<[reed]> ams is so stupid
<[reed]> if any of you all know him
<bluekuja> mmm...nope, never heard
<[reed]> ah, then you're lucky
<bluekuja> who is he?
<bluekuja> and which channel?
<[reed]> he's a GNU Hurd developer
<[reed]> that should explain it all
<[reed]> :p
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> [reed], have you ever tried to browse live spaces?
<bluekuja> for msn
<[reed]> no, I don't patronize Microsoft sites
<[reed]> :P
<[reed]> but I remember a bug on that
<bluekuja> same here
<bluekuja> but I'm just watching some cool photos
<bluekuja> of a friend
<bluekuja> (female)
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> and I'm getting crazy
<bluekuja> 1-2 minutes to download a damn image
<bluekuja> too slow website
<bluekuja> damn it
<[reed]> mozilla bug 403481 has a reviewed patch, at least
<[reed]> it should get committed today
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403481 in GFX: Thebes "minefield memory usage keeps growing as png images are dynamically loaded (maps.google.com)" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403481
<bluekuja> it simply doesn't load the page
<bluekuja> : /
<bluekuja> asac, no mails yet
<bluekuja> bad sign
<bluekuja> asac, we should receive a REJECTED mail anyway, I guess
<Ubulette> i'm fighting with prism
<bluekuja> gonna win?
<Ubulette> persia wants my get-orig-source to look less shellish, more makefileish ;)
<bluekuja> ^^
<Ubulette> sure i'll win but if we ask him to review any of our moz package, we'd better trash our rules file and start from scratch
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> is it NEW?
<Ubulette> it will
<bluekuja> yes, but is it a new package?
<bluekuja> e.g not the in the archive yet?
<Ubulette> yes
<bluekuja> ah ok
<bluekuja> so on REVU
<Ubulette> yes
<bluekuja> asac, still nothing... :/
<bluekuja> I think dak won't send a rejected mail
<bluekuja> don't know why
<bluekuja> but that's strange
<asac> well its not a bug ... its a security feature i guess
<Ubulette> asac, with http://paste.ubuntu.com/2267/  persia seems happier :)
<bluekuja> asac, found duplicate status token ('KEYEXPIRED').
<bluekuja> Rejected: internal error while performing signature check on diff-ext_0.2.3-3_amd64.changes.
<Ubulette> asac, if we don't ship xul soon, i'll have to ship dom inspector with prism instead of just a link
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... will happen tomorrow .. tuning the patch one more time ... will commmit in 30 minutes or so ... then you can take a look
<asac> and close et al
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> why did we switch to slow diff.gz approach for xulrunner again? :) ?
<Ubulette> eh?
<asac> nm
<asac> i should get some speedy disks i guess
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> you do that :)
<Ubulette> I can't do more than that http://paste.ubuntu.com/2276/
<asac> Ubulette: do you still install all prism apps in Internet menu?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> only this default set
<asac> i think it would be better to put the applications in the proper menu
<asac> e.g. office => office et al
<Ubulette> it is supposed to be integrated to the desktop, not split
<asac> yes
<asac> but that would mean to put google calendar in office
<asac> not internet
<Ubulette> that would mean adding more logic to the rules
<Ubulette> not difficult but i'd like to get this one in
<asac> y
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-27
<asac> Ubulette: do you preserve dailies?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> too big for my old disks
<asac> damn
<asac> Ubulette: so what issues do you see in pre2?
<asac> or pre1 ;)
<asac> you said you had issues
<Ubulette> with pure b1, only issue is my bookmark toolbar is blank, same in rc3. but it's ok in b2pre
<Ubulette> tested back and forth
<Ubulette> many times
<Ubulette> b1 is okay with a new profile
<asac> bookmark toolbar is blank? i don't have that
<Ubulette> for b2pre, i just had to use a very fresh nss
<asac> didn't i fix that before the upload of rc3
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> i don't remember
<Ubulette> i've tested my b1 and the b1rc3 from hardy
<Ubulette> both show an empty bm toolbar
<Ubulette> while trunk is ok
<asac>   * fix places regression by shipping /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/modules
<asac>     - update debian/firefox-3.0.install
<asac> do you have that dir?
<Ubulette> i'm back in b2pre now and i have it
<asac> ok ... so i assume that its not an issue in b1 :)
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/build-area$ dpkg -c firefox-3.0_3.0~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb | grep /modules
<Ubulette> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2007-11-26 01:58 ./usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b1/modules/
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- root/root     11261 2007-11-26 01:58 ./usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b1/modules/distribution.js
<Ubulette> so it's not that
<asac> haven't build your ffox 3 on top of new xul
<asac> thought it was perfect :)
<asac> rc3 has no issues with latest xul
<asac> (b1)
<asac> toolbar migrated properly
<Ubulette> i don't think so. I don't install my daily builds in my dev-chroots, just on my real systems ;)
<asac> ok for me b1 works well with migrated toolbar ... in the middle i used rc3 (okay as well)
<Ubulette> i'm retrying
<asac> (initially migrated from 2)
<Ubulette> from ff2 ? i can't
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3b1-no-bmtb.png
<asac> yes ... i start with mv ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0 ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0.bak :)
<asac> thats b2pre :)
<asac> Ubulette: i think we have to do something about the theming
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> firefox is an important bridge from windows to linux and we should definitly allow users to enable the old theme :)
<asac> it now looks like epiphany and people will not feel @home in their browser
<Ubulette> b2 will be closer to gnome
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> i've spent an hour on that bmtb issue in b1. could not find anything wrong.
<asac> no idea then
<asac> for me it works :)
<asac> do we have bug reports?
<asac> bug 163746
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163746 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 doesn't import existing bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163746
<Ubulette> i remember a regression upstream but i couldn't locate the patch
<Ubulette> and I still have the python errors on startup
<asac> yes
<asac> python is dead
<Ubulette> I thought you fixed those ?
<asac> no i fixed the gtkmozembed module for python :)
<asac> not the python xpcom binding
<asac> are you blocked because of that?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> mozilla bug 404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<asac> Ubulette: ok for xul you can close on top of rev 72 now
<asac> Ubulette: firefox looks good from what i see ... though I would have preferred to keep the old branding till final RCs
<asac> (just for the sake of keeping the icon distinguishable with ffox 2 if both are installed)
<Ubulette> it's no longer working with all the urls
<Ubulette> I've added a "3" in the title of the desktop file
<asac> yes i saw that
<asac> why did you need to fix all release notes?
<asac> e.g. even the official ones?
<asac> (i saw a patch for that)
<Ubulette> because we changed appname
<asac> k
<Ubulette> and it was broken
<asac> then close it
<asac> i will upload tomorrow
<Ubulette> done (xul)
<Ubulette> rev73
<Ubulette> i've just updated changelog for --with-default-mozilla-five-home (dropped instead of fixed again), no other change
<Ubulette> done, rev126
<asac> k
<Ubulette> once this is in, i could update prism
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> bed time. 'night
<asac> night
<Ubulette> asac, think about what to do for gutsy.
<asac> yes i will
<zman0900> Hi all, I was just on #ubuntu and was sent here with my question...
<zman0900> why do I have to disable tcp_window_scaling to access a few websites in ubuntu 7.10?
<zman0900> For example:  http://career.eng.ohio-state.edu/      and     http://www.ureg.ohio-state.edu/
<zman0900> is there anyone here?
<zman0900> :-(
<zman0900> anyone?
<asac> [reed]: mozilla bug 405616
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405616 in Embedding: GRE Core "cannot select text in TestGtkEmbed.cpp" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405616
<asac> WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(presShell) failed: file /home/asac/mozilla/trunk/mozilla/dom/src/base/nsGlobalWindow.cpp, line 6208
<asac>  ... looks suspicious
<asac> [reed]: any idea how the root pres context should be created?
<[reed]> no idea! :)
<[reed]> it's also 5am :(
 * [reed] should be in bed
<[reed]> but I'm doing homework
<[reed]> :(
<asac> [reed]: go to bed :) ...
<asac> [reed]: oh ... university?
<[reed]> well, homework is due today :p
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> I'm in my second year
<asac> bluekuja: where did you get the answer about my expired key from yesterday?
<asac> Ubulette: I will reopen the b1 release one last time ... for mozilla bug 363194 and a better patch for mozilla bug 404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 363194 in Embedding: GTK Widget ""ASSERTION: QueryInterface needed" within EmbedContextMenuInfo::UpdateContextData" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363194
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<asac> Ubulette: let me know if you want to rubber-stamp this and close changelog or if I should just do it before upload
<asac> aeh 363194 is wrong ... its mozilla bug 373196
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 373196 in Embedding: GTK Widget "text selection with the mouse not working" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373196
<asac> Ubulette: ok final test build :)
<asac> Ubulette: ok i pushed for now so you can take a look before upload
<asac> and close if you want ... let me know if I should just close the log
<armin76> mozilla bug 405584
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405584 in Layout: Canvas "Canvas.drawImage method is not working" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405584
<armin76> that's a joke, right?
<asac> armin76: he?
<asac> armin76: regressed ... *damn*
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> armin76: maybe http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/content/canvas/src&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=nsCanvasRenderingContext2D.cpp&rev1=1.22.2.27&rev2=1.22.2.28&root=/cvsroot ?
<bluekuja> heya asac
<asac> hi
<bluekuja> asac, ganneff gave me that information :)
<bluekuja> asac, it seems that the problem is unfortunately still there :/
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac, possible solution?
<asac> file a bug agains some virtual package i guess (whose name i don't know ) :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac, you should ping elmo I guess
<asac> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/pseudo-packages
<asac> you see any that fits?
<asac> probably ftp.debian.org
<bluekuja> let me check
<bluekuja> asac, fill up an RT
<bluekuja> asac, http://keyring.debian.org/
<asac> bummer
<bluekuja> asac, or ping directly elmo as aj suggested
<asac> yes ... will do that then
<asac> but not now :)
<bluekuja> asac, he said the keyring needs a manual action
<bluekuja> to make your key working again
<asac> bluekuja: good thing is that you need to find for other sponsors. getting more people in debian community to know you is better for your application i guess ;)
<asac> i will take care for my key soon
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, I'll ask to some italian friends
<bluekuja> asac, but anyway I hope you'll get your key back again
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> Ubulette: please close xul :)
<asac> i take a break now :)
<asac_> Ubulette: thanks
<asac> Ubulette: ok xul 1.9 is up
<asac> i think we have to do something about ffox 3 application.ini ... we either should have the same version constraints in debian/control or open up the maxVersion constraint :/
<[reed]> asac: I'd hate to be anywhere near schrep today
<asac> [reed]: ?
<[reed]> asac: you know... schrep == VP of Engineering
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> (concerning mozilla bug 405584)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405584 in Layout: Canvas "Canvas.drawImage method is not working" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405584
<asac> yes ... *sigh*
<asac> unfortunate
<asac> we already released out builds ... i will include it in hardy for now
<Jazzva> asac: ping :)
<asac> Jazzva: pong :)
<asac> how are you?
<Jazzva> Good and tired... Studying for midterm exams *sigh*.
<Jazzva> You?
<asac> me too ;)
<Jazzva> Studying or exhausted? :)
<asac> ok ... so you probably have not time atm to work on MOTU things ;)
<asac> i am fine and tired ;)
<Jazzva> Well, the past three weeks (including this one) were quite busy at school. I had some lab practices and this week is for the midterm exams, so I wasn't active as much as I planned.
<Jazzva> I did only 2 syncs and 2 merges that have opened bugs on LP and reported one sync to dholbach (he is the last uploader), but that one doesn't have an open LP bug.
<asac> ok ... just wanted to know if you are blocked or something :)
<Jazzva> One merge is still not finished as I need to repair the debdiff... to provide the fixes in form of quilt patches.
<asac> then good luck ... if you need distraction there is plenty of work to do still :)
<asac> good luck for exams
<Jazzva> Lol... I need it very much, but I can't until the end of the week *sigh*. I will have more free time after that :).
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<asac> good
<Jazzva> So, are we gonna talk about the next steps after the week or now :)?
<asac> no its fine then
<asac> looking forward to see you again :)
<Jazzva> (oh, I forgot to mention the syncs/merges... syncs: axel and dhelp; merges: dash and ksimus; sync without LP bug: gnome-backgrounds)
<Jazzva> Well... I'm off to study more elements of electric circuits (oh, joy). See you next week :).
<asac> cu
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> damn, mozilla bug 403481 nearly killed me
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403481 in GFX: Thebes "minefield memory usage keeps growing as png images are dynamically loaded (maps.google.com)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403481
<Ubulette> asac, at some point, we need to patch configure in ff3. it checks too many libs, no longer needed with libxul, overloading our build-deps for nothing
<Ubulette> bluekuja, ping
<asac> Ubulette: which build-deps are obsolete?
<armin76> asac: fyi i made a patch for hppa as well, but hppa support is not included yet :)
<asac> not in ubuntu ... but upstream ... please submit
<armin76> mozilla bug 287150
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 287150 in XPCOM "parisc-linux support for xpcom" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287150
<armin76> thing is
<armin76> 3.0 works fine on hppa, but 2.0.0.9 doesn't
<armin76> and nothing newer than 2.0.0.2
<Ubulette> asac, cool for xul. too bad the builders are now locked on gutsy
<asac> Ubulette: why?
<asac> I thought the issue was fixed?
<Ubulette> which one ?
<asac> the xul locks up builders
<asac> bug 162723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162723 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-1.9 build leaves orphaned find processes, hangs buildds" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162723
<Ubulette> i was talking about builders locked on gutsy-proposed
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> now it's better
<Ubulette> asac, why are you holding ff3 ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, yes?
<bluekuja> I'm quite off
<bluekuja> something important?
<Ubulette> as usual, just to know where you are with seamonkey
<bluekuja> I've built it in hardy
<bluekuja> just need to check final paths
<bluekuja> and It's ready
<bluekuja> so tomorrow I guess
<bluekuja> Ubulette, so tomorrow will be a great day then
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> ok, thanks
<bluekuja> np, thanks to you
<bluekuja> and sorry for the delay
<bluekuja> but this period is *really* full of stuff to do
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 391980
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 391980 in File Handling "New Download manager automatically associates all types of files including folders with one file type" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391980
<Ubulette> [reed], you committed that ? ^^
<Ubulette> Building nspr 4.7.0~1.9b1-1
<Ubulette> for Ubuntu Hardy (release)
<Ubulette> asac, asac_ ^^
<Ubulette> asac ?
<[reed]> Ubulette: yes, I commit a lot of things :)
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2301/
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^
<Ubulette> [reed], is it fixed already ?
<[reed]> looking
<[reed]> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405561
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405561 in File Handling "nsGnomeVFSService.cpp has new libgnomevfs/gnome-vfs-utils.h system header dependency" [Normal,New]
<[reed]> that
<[reed]> that's the fix
<Ubulette> ok
<[reed]> once it gets approved, I'll land it
<Ubulette> i'll apply it here, yesterday's build is awful
<Ubulette> i have scrollbars in the middle of each page
<asac> lol
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> see my disconnect count
<asac> Nov 27 23:41:50 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 9.3 minutes.
<asac> Nov 27 23:48:08 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 5.7 minutes.
<asac> Nov 27 23:51:25 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 2.7 minutes.
<asac> Nov 28 00:02:34 senica pppd[10137]: Connect time 1.4 minutes.
<asac> Ubulette: the ffox 3 menu item is still the old one?
<asac> or is it just the gnome-panel not updating?
<Ubulette> gnome-panel does not update if the icon's filename is the same for sure. I need to check if the icon is correct
<asac> its just funny ... the quick starter in the panel changed to official logo ... the menu item stayed the same ... menu title reads now Firefox 3 Web Browser ... so probably updated
<asac>  \o/ more than 10 minutes online right now :)
<Ubulette> Icon=firefox-3.0.png
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> same as minefield
<Ubulette> let's see which is which
<asac> for that icon looks like official
<asac> at least in the icon selector
<asac> probably just a menu-not-updated issue then
<asac> epiphany with mozilla/libxul-embedding backend builds now :/
<asac> but crashes on startup
<asac> no idea why ;) ... as usually
<Ubulette>         dh_link $(DEBIAN_FF3_DIR)/icons/mozicon128.png usr/share/pixmaps/$(DEBIAN_NAME).png
<asac> it appears to not even enter any glue code ... that would be reponsible to load the lib et al
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... that ok then
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> asac, what do we do about nss/nspr now that 4.7.0~1.9b1-1 is in hardy ?
<asac> *shrug*
<asac> see if it breaks anything :)
<asac> if not we can ignore it for now
<Ubulette> i reformulate: what will *you* do with ff2 and other moz stuff using those?
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> nothing unless something breaks :)
<asac> maybe i will reupload it with an ubuntu version so it doesn't auto-sync anymore :)
<Ubulette> why not push the one maintained here ? quilified
<Ubulette> +t
<asac> not sure ... in the end that will probably happen
<asac> however, I always try to be happy about packages that get maintained somewhere else  :/
<asac> does xul b1 work with the new system-nss/nspr?
<asac> (new as in "from debian")
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> do we maintain any patches not yet applied upstream at all?
<Ubulette> it works with ours
<asac> btw, we have to fix the .pc files for the case when we use system-nss/nspr
<asac> its not about libs ... its about headers not being found by embedders now
<asac> maybe we should consider to fix the xulrunner-dev package to provide links to the nspr headers from /usr/include/xul*/stable/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-28
<asac> fine ... unmodified epiphany crashes the same way (built against ffox)
<asac> damn ... why did i start to develop against trunk epiphany in the first place
<asac> Ubulette: does miro need xul 1.9?
<Ubulette> not yet, i'm waiting for your python patch
<asac> hmm miro is in sid
<asac> so is it in hardy as well?
<Ubulette> gutsy too
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> !info miro
<ubotu> miro: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<Ubulette> !info miro hardy
<asac> is it just python?
<ubotu> miro: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison miro
<Ubulette>       miro | 1.5~svn20071122r5782-0ubuntu1~fta1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette>       miro | 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<asac> that doesn't answer my question :)
<asac> lets see
<Ubulette> i have a miro-xul1.9 branch with 30_use_xulrunner_1_9.patch
<Ubulette> miro 1.0 has been released ~2 weeks ago
<asac> Ubulette: whats the state of that branch?
<Ubulette> in progress
<asac> why do you need XPCOM_GLUE_USE_NSPR
<asac> ?
<asac> where do you define XPCOM_GLUE?
<asac> do you run pkg-config somwehere?
<asac> hmmm does it work?
<Ubulette> libxul-embedding-1.9, yes, no
<asac> ah you split/join ... you can run pkg-config --cflags --define-variable=includetype=unstable libxul-embedding-1.9 to get the unstable cflags directly
<asac> but you probabyl know
<asac> but still ... why NSPR?
<Ubulette> because it ftbfs without
<asac> what is 1.5?
<Ubulette> HEAD
<asac> k
<asac> Ubulette: i don't have a suitable orig for the branch
<asac> i took the 1.0 orig from your ppa
<asac> that had a version mismatch and now a patch fails
<Ubulette> get-orig
<Ubulette> or new-orig for today's head
<Ubulette> get-orig builds for sure
<Ubulette> or http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10519383/miro_1.5%7Esvn20071122r5782.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> my ppa has miro - 1.5~svn20071122r5782-0ubuntu1~fta1
<asac> yeah it chokes on broken .pc files:
<asac> Package config error:
<asac> pkg-config --list-all outputted the following error:
<asac> Variable 'datarootdir' not defined in '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/osso-af-settings.pc'
<Ubulette> osso ? what's that ?
<asac> doesn't matter much --list-all isn't garantued to work ... so better don't rely on it ;)
<asac> its something for mobile project
<Ubulette> I used  --list-all ?
<Ubulette> oh, it's upstream, not me
<asac> i saw it somewhere
<asac> maybe its upstream yes
<asac> Ubulette: the build appears to succeed
<asac> so what is the problem=
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> using the 1.9 branch ?
<Ubulette> well, i don't remember, it was 3 weeks ago, didn't have time since
<asac> i get ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/miro/MozillaBrowser.so: undefined symbol: _ZN12nsCharTraitsIcE12sEmptyBufferE
<asac> maybe its because of the wrong python binding used?
<Ubulette> that rings a bell. it's where i stopped
<Ubulette> I thought you worked on fixing that
<asac> you don't look xpcom
<asac> where do you load the Gre?
<Ubulette> i clearly said it's incomplete
<Ubulette> 02 Nov 2007 16:34
<Ubulette> description: 	* Temptative port from firefox-dev (moz 1.8) to xulrunner-1.9.
<Ubulette>   It is incomplete.
<Ubulette>   - add debian/patches/30_use_xulrunner_1_9.patch
<Ubulette> asac, is gnomefreak really mad ?
<Ubulette> asac, feel free to fix miro
<asac> Ubulette: gnomefreak isn't here anymore. hope he just takes a time off
<Ubulette> i hope it's not that seamonkey thing
<asac> most likely it iw
<asac> is
<asac> maybe was wrong to do it the way it was done. but nothing unfixable imo.
<Ubulette> i'm sorry it turned that way
<asac> miro explicitly uses INTERNAL_API
<asac> thats a bad thing
<asac> once it builds without that ... it should work :)
<asac> ... in setupMozillaEnvironment one has to gtkmozembed.startup_push() ... and one has to import gtkmozembed _before_ importing the MozillaBrowser python lib/module.
<Ubulette> asac, I guess i don't need to tell you how quilt works ? :)
<asac> why?
<Ubulette> you seems to have the fix
<Ubulette> anyway, i'm done with merging our last changes and fixing trunk ftbfs into my head branches. i'm running those now. it's all fine (just the python errors on startup)
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/457129
<Ubulette> 37 min ?
<asac> no idea ... seems long but who knows
<asac> Ubulette: i don't have the fix ... its not yet frozen linkage ... so it won't work
<armin76> asac: mozilla bug 405786
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405786 in XPCOM "1.9 doesn't detect powerpc correctly" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405786
<asac> armin76: don't we ship that already?
<asac> or is that for ffox 2?
<armin76> that's for xulunner-1.9
<asac> i know it is
<asac> i thought we already had something like that ... nm
<armin76> afaik you already apply that patch
<armin76> but i thought it should go upstream, since right now it won't build on ppc under linux
<asac> armin76: ask timeless for review
<asac> e.g. edit the patch attachment
<armin76> done
<asac> usually he complains about patches not produced by cvs diff :)
<asac> lets see
 * armin76 does a cvs diff
<armin76> you didn't told me that with the ia64 patch :P
<asac> cvs diff -Nup8 i think
<asac> is what they want
<asac> cvs diff -u8pN
<armin76> okay, fixing...
<armin76> asac: now?
<armin76> bah
<armin76> done
<asac> yep
 * asac break
<armin76> how are you supposed to add a file to the cvs checkout so you can make a diff?
<armin76> oh
<armin76> it's explained in the docs :D
<armin76> *g*
<armin76> [reed]: please re-add the reviewers to mozilla bug 287150 :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 287150 in XPCOM "parisc-linux support for xpcom" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287150
<armin76> i added a patch using cvs diff
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> mozilla bug 101252
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 101252 in XPCOM "proxied objects require threadsafe impl of nsISupports" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101252
<asac> on another front i made epiphany trunk with xul 1.9 start and work more or less OK
<asac> Ubulette: there are exciting things todo for epiphany ;)
<asac> _work (TM)_
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3b2pre-gnome.png
<asac> Ubulette: is that broken or what?
<Ubulette> no, just evolving every day toward gnome
<Ubulette> small glitch, the open folder no longer has an "opened" icon
<asac> can you switch back to old theme?
<asac> or is that gone forever now?
<Ubulette> it's the default, matching my (also default) ubuntu theme
<Ubulette> seems it ignores the theme though
<asac_> reset
<Ubulette> <asac> or is that gone forever now?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> it's the default, matching my (also default) ubuntu theme
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> seems it ignores the theme though
<asac_> anything after
<asac_> 23:33 < Ubulette> it's the default, matching my (also default) ubuntu theme
<[reed]> just checked-in 5-6 Linux-only patches
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> I build daily at 7pm (CET)
<Ubulette> so i'll see that tomorrow
<[reed]> Ubulette: so, I get that
<[reed]> in your screenshot
<[reed]> if I click
<[reed]> and then just stay there
<[reed]> it doesn't have the depressed state
<[reed]> until I move my mouse
<[reed]> then it has it
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> before, the folder was also open wider
<[reed]> file a bug, please
<Ubulette> is there a plan to let firefox follow the gnome theme (ie dynamically like all othe gtk apps) ?
<asac> Ubulette: i think the idea is that it does it
<asac> do you refer to a "repaint" ?
<asac> or isn't the theme honoured at all?
<Ubulette> I mean, changing the global theme in gnome (still) doesn't change ff3
<Ubulette> so if my gnome is blue or green, ff3 is still orange
<asac> even after restarting ffox?
<Ubulette> i don't care myself as my theme is orange
<Ubulette> hmm, i don't know. all the other apps don't need to be restarted
<asac> b1 follows theme for me
<asac> e.g. widgets et al
<asac> icons should do so as well i guess ... if not its a bug?
<[reed]> icons weren't changed until after b1
<[reed]> to use stock icons
<[reed]> check a nightly
<asac> yes... but they should use the themed stock icons
<asac> Ubulette: please try ... if it works after restart :)
<Ubulette> not ff theme, i mean gnome theme (as in System / Preferences / Appearance -> Theme)
<asac> yes
<asac> i know :)
<asac> please see if restart updates the icons :)
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/theme-after.png
<asac> ok
<asac> looks not too bad
<Ubulette> not exactly the same but close enough
<[reed]> the arrows _just_ got fixed
<[reed]> mozilla bug 404493
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404493 in Widget: Gtk "Native GTK style for arrows" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404493
<[reed]> like, I just landed the patch 30 min. ago :)
<[reed]> so, tomorrow's nightly should have native arrows
<Ubulette> asac, prism is still waiting in REVU :(
<asac> Ubulette: ping persia?
<Ubulette> i did, 3 times. he's busy + network issues
<Ubulette> i guess he'll come back to it
<Ubulette> but i'm having a hard time finding a 2nd
<asac> Ubulette: ask dholbach to assign someone ... at best not me :)
<Ubulette> yes, i wanted people not from here ;)
<asac> yeah :) .. tell him thats the reason :)
<asac> he will be helpful ... i am sure
<Ubulette> asac, why dholbach ?
<asac> Ubulette: he coordinates sponsoring et al
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<asac> how long do you wait now?
<asac> if its just 2 days you might wanna wait another :)
<Ubulette> ~5 days
<Ubulette> + stuck 1 day because of the gpg keyring
<asac> 5 days since last upload?
<asac> or total?
<Ubulette> total
<asac> last upload?
<Ubulette> i've fixed all "issues" the day they've been reported
<Ubulette> yesterday
<asac> then wait another day at least ;)
<asac> focus on other things :) ... this upload will land soon i would bet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-29
<armin76> asac: the patches for ia64 and ppc got commited *g*
<asac> armin76: fine !
<Ubulette> so only hppa left
<asac> yes
<asac> @time sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: November 29 2007, 21:34:00 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 3 hours 25 minutes
<armin76> Ubulette: but hppa is not supported yet
<armin76> @time vostok
<ubotu> Current time in Antarctica/Vostok: November 29 2007, 16:34:47 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 3 hours 25 minutes
<asac> by ubuntu?
<armin76> by mozilla
<asac> no arch except i386 is supported :)
<asac> hppa worked on 2.0 for debian and us
<armin76> with a patch :P
<armin76> because xpcom is missing the config for hppa/linux
<armin76> and the asm files
<armin76> but with that patch it didn't work on 1.9
<armin76> or 3.0 :)
<asac> i don't see any patch in firefox 2 debian/patches
<armin76> look in the diff
<asac> what file?
<armin76> grep 'parisc' iceweasel_2.0.0.10-2.diff
<asac> yeah ... it obsolete ... in ubuntu there is no parisc patch but hppa still builds
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox/2.0.0.10+2nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox/2.0.0.10+2nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> don't ask me why ;)
<armin76> make[8]: Entering directory `/build/buildd/firefox-2.0.0.10+2nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix'
<armin76> xptcinvoke_unsupported.cpp
<armin76> g++-4.2 -o xptcinvoke_unsupported.o -c -fv
<armin76> that's rather interesting
<armin76> anyway
<armin76> 3.0 doesn't build :P
<asac> yeah ... but its supported in unsupported :)
<asac> and debian has again accumulated cruft ;)
<asac> thats good news :)
<armin76> then why it fails to build? :P
<asac> well ... in 2.0 it doesn't ... which means that debian iceweasel ships cruft patches ... so for 3.0 its most likely the same as for the others ... nobody adapted the parisc backend
<armin76> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/456922
<armin76> fail!
<armin76> err, wait
<armin76> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~a8-0ubuntu2/+build/404055
<armin76> make[9]: Entering directory `/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9-1.9~a8/mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix'
<armin76> ../../../../../../config/rules.mk:290: *** XPTCall not implemented on this platform!.  Stop.
<armin76> plop!
<armin76> asac: okay, let's start again
<armin76> debian in 2.0 uses the patch i mention
<armin76> http://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?pkg=iceweasel;ver=2.0.0.10-2;arch=hppa;stamp=1196227375
<armin76> make[8]: Entering directory `/build/buildd/iceweasel-2.0.0.10/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix'
<armin76> xptcinvoke_pa32.cpp
<armin76> but in ubuntu you don't
<asac> armin76: why do you care for a patch that isn't needed?
<armin76> you sure it works on hppa? :P
<asac> armin76: look at how debian develops the package ... eric doesn't have a patch system so its likely that he just missed this patch
<asac> armin76: not sure
<asac> just know that it builds :)=
<armin76> rofl
 * armin76 kicks asac 
<armin76> that's like when i found that qt-4.3 didn't work on alpha :P
<armin76> it didn't work but debian was shipping it, whee
<armin76> and believe me that compiling with unsupported it won't work
<asac> hehe
<armin76> i think...not sure
<asac> armin76: please test :)
<asac> if you have anyone who can test
<armin76> if you want the patch to make hppa build with 3.0, you can have it
<armin76> so is there a way to install ubuntu on hppa?
<asac> armin76: why not submit the hppa patch upstreaM?
 * armin76 shoots asac 
<armin76> do you read what i say? :P
<asac> i try :)
<armin76> mozilla bug  287150
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 287150 in XPCOM "parisc-linux support for xpcom" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287150
<armin76> read my last comment
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287150#c19
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 287150 in XPCOM "parisc-linux support for xpcom" [Major,New]
<asac> fix that and we can land
<armin76> i know
<asac> i'll wait for the patch to end up in our builds :)
<armin76> isn't GNU_CC, instead of GNU_CXX?
<asac> yeah ... most likely
<armin76> i'll use GNU_CXX, so i can't be blamed :P
<armin76> anyway it's the same...
<asac> haha
<armin76> # The default is this buildable, but non-functioning code.
<armin76> asac: see?
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats a great invention :)
<armin76> unsupported == buildable, not workable
<asac> why would that kind of crap make sense?
<asac> i mean it should faikl to build if it knows that it will fail to run
<asac> otherwise i could use scripting languages :)
<armin76> i think i know why firefox-2.0 doesn't work on hppa with gentoo
<armin76> probably it's building with unsupported
<armin76> since i added the OS_TEST hack
<asac> yeah ... might be
<armin76> we'll see in an hour and a half
<armin76> Wed Nov 14 20:10:38 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.9
<armin76>        merge time: 1 hour, 56 minutes and 4 seconds.
<armin76> or more
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think we should rename the pkgconfig files :)
<armin76> still not finished...
<armin76> asac: i think it builds because stuff build against it works fine
<armin76> >>> Source compiled.
<armin76> now it won't work :P
<armin76> YAYYY
<bluekuja> armin76, did you decide to migrate at the end?
<bluekuja> armin76, did you stop following gentoo-p2p?
<armin76> migrate to what?
<bluekuja> armin76, to ubuntu :)
<bluekuja> armin76, and anyway are you working on ff3 for gentoo?
<armin76> hahaha
<armin76> migrate me? when i said that? :D
<bluekuja> ehehhe :)
<armin76> and, yes, i'm working on it
<bluekuja> it's not a good excuse to say you work only on those archs
<bluekuja> so you don't want to migrate
<armin76> but it's true
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> armin76, when Ubuntu will adopt them as well
<bluekuja> you'll have to change
<bluekuja> :)
<armin76> i don't think so, ubuntu and debian are too boring
<bluekuja>  /kick armin76
<bluekuja> ahaha :)
<bluekuja> armin76, anyway why do you think that?
<armin76> because everything is automatic
<armin76> it builds -> ship it
<bluekuja> yes, that's a great thing
<armin76> it's not
<bluekuja> we have too many packages to lose time publishing them manually
<armin76> because that means it's not been tested
<bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> a package alwais get tested
<bluekuja> before getting uploaded
<armin76> yeah, like qt? :D
<bluekuja> that's obvious
<bluekuja> what happened to qt?
<bluekuja> I don't follow that package
<armin76> qt 4.3 didn't work on alpha
<armin76> and it was on sid
<armin76> it compiled but apps didn't work
<bluekuja> I guess not everyone got an alpha syste
<bluekuja> *system
<bluekuja> to test it
<armin76> i believe qt is a very important package
<asac> ubotu: do you have a stock icon screenshot for me? (publishable)
<asac> hmm isn't here :)
<bluekuja> asac, lol
<bluekuja> asac, would be nice to say
<armin76> you asking a bot?
<bluekuja> !ubotu find me something
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, alacarte, app-install-data-commercial, bluez-gnome (and 1535 others)
<bluekuja> and pooof
<bluekuja> oh :D
<asac> bluekuja: irssi extended ub<TAB> to that :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> really?
<asac> yes
<asac> wnated to ask the lette
<asac> he is not here though ;)
<bluekuja> asac, is irssi cool?
<asac> i usually don't talk about my productino application like that :) ... i can get my job done ;)
<asac> that is: stay online forever running in a screen :)
<bluekuja> yeah, but I like xchat more
<bluekuja> irssi it's not really user-friendly
<asac> user-friendly? in which way?
<bluekuja> asac, irssi runs on a terminal right?
<bluekuja> asac, it works using commands?
<bluekuja> e.g if you need to change to a channel you have to write a certain command to move there
<asac> bluekuja: if you want to join you say /join #channel
<asac> but then you have multiple windows open
<asac> i switch between them using ctrl-n (next) and ctrl-p (previous)
<asac> or directly by /window windownumber
<bluekuja> yes, that's what I don't like
<bluekuja> I prefer moving with my mouse
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> thats lame :)
<bluekuja> ahaha :D
<bluekuja> I know, but you know...I'm lazy
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> or maybe I've used xchat since the beginning
<asac> lazy for me is: not moving your hands from mouse to keyboard
<asac> and vv
<bluekuja> so didnt want to change
<bluekuja> asac, lol...a question then: do you have a mouse?
<bluekuja> or do you work *only* with your keyboard
<asac> i have two mouse :) left + right
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> but stick to keyboard to prevent pain in back
<asac> its really hard for your body switching your hand position a hundred times a day for year
<bluekuja> true
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac, any news for your key?
<bluekuja> asac, anyway both packages got uploaded
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> nope ... i have to resign from debian i guess :)
<bluekuja> asac, are you sure about that?
<bluekuja> asac, introducing a new key won't fix the issue?
<asac> hehe ... no idea :)
<asac> i won't resign
<asac> rather wait till thrown out :-D
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> after your good performance with the NM
<bluekuja> they are angry with you
<bluekuja> eheheh
<bluekuja> asac, maybe myon got upset and made your key expiring
<bluekuja> with a bit of magic powers
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: hmm ... i doubt it ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac, a question
<bluekuja> asac, does Debian Bug #452453 worth an upload just for that?
<ubotu> Debian bug 452453 in gnome-btdownload "gnome-btdownload: name in desktop file looks awkward" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/452453
<asac> bluekuja: i would keep these bugs sitting for a while
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> eventually uploading if nothing else occurs
<asac> e.g. no upstream upload, no serious other bug
<asac> and of course before release
<asac> but i think its still a long time to go
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> agreed
<bluekuja> will set it on pending
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> a new release is out
<bluekuja> need to check it
<bluekuja> asac, great
<bluekuja> asac, a new release it out (0.0.30)
<bluekuja> gonna package that
<asac> yep
<bluekuja> so we can fix that small bug as well
<bluekuja> I'm trying to understand *why*
<bluekuja> upstream keeps shipping a debian dir
<bluekuja> I mailed him twice
<bluekuja> damn
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> be back in 1h  or so
<cwong1> asac: ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-30
<Ubulette> asac, still there ?
<asac> Ubulette: yes
<asac> but about to leave
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: ok i think we should rename the pkgconfig files :)
<Ubulette> I assume you mean revert s/-1.9//
<asac> not sure anymore what i meant :) ... i think it was a temporary idea while porting totems build system
<asac> but yes, maybe we should drop the version
<Ubulette> I wanted to be able to install xul-dev, xul-1.9-dev and maybe xul-1.9.1-dev at the same time but maybe it's not needed/wanted
<asac> would be nice ... but versioning those also makes configure.in file bloated
<asac> i think its good enough to just support one dev package at the same time
<Ubulette> asac, you're doing totem ?
<asac> Ubulette: eventually yes .... while writing the migration guide :)
<griffinc> asac: ping
<asac> griffinc: pon
<griffinc> asac: I just wanted to say hi as your new mentee.  :-)
<griffinc> I am in ubuntu-motu as well
<griffinc> working on a small merge
<asac> yeah :) ... a pleasure to meet you
<griffinc> nice to meet you too.  thanks for offering to mentor.
<asac> lets discuss technical things that are motu related in that channel then ... other chat is good to do here :)
<griffinc> sounds good
<Ubulette> bug 451905
<Ubulette> debian bug 451905
<ubotu> Debian bug 451905 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "gst-plugins-base0.10 - FTBFS: /usr/bin/dh_gstscancodecs: gst-inspect-0.10 failed on debian/gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgnomevfs.so: 65280" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/451905
<janimo> is xulrunner 1.9 beta 1 planned for gutsy PPA?
<asac> janimo: eevn for -security i guess
<janimo> cool
<janimo> I found the reson of the pyxpcom traceback I was getting with sugar
<janimo> if I drop --enable-safe-browsing it no longer appears
<janimo> not sure what else breaks though :)
<asac> xulrunner? or firefox?
<janimo> xulrunner
<janimo> it appeared witha python wrapper around it
<janimo> that is used in the OLPC interface
<janimo> asac: after a debuild -us -uc inside the xulrunner-1.9 dir , debuild clean does not seen to remove all build related files (.o, .so. config)
<janimo> known issue?
<Ubulette> bluekuja, any progress with seamonkey ?
<Ubulette> a new version has been released today :(
<Ubulette> asac, did you do 2.0.0.11 ?
<asac> Ubulette: for hardy we are up to date, dapper is not affected ... the others not yet uploaded, but its just a tiny patch.
<Ubulette> really ? i still se 2.0.0.10 in hardy
<asac> Ubulette: i proactively patched it up :)
<asac> unfortunately the supported platforms had already been rolled out
<asac> Ubulette: this whole release is about just one line change :)
<Ubulette> problem is users just check the version, fell unsafe, go complain everywhere and some build their own and spread that
<asac> as long as they spread debs i am not too mcuh concerned
<asac> but you are right :)
<asac> maybe i just upload hardy
<asac> buildd are idle anyway :)
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> epiphany works now almost perfectly ... only thing that sucks is that password management is broken somehow ... but might as well be an epiphany bug
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-01
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: are you around?
<Ubulette> asac, I have seamonkey 1.1.7 ready (3 MSA), too bad 1.1.6 is still unsponsored.
<Ubulette> i'm sick of this, I'm thinking about dropping it. noone seems to care
<[reed]> "sponsor"?
<Ubulette> [reed], yep, i'm not allowed to push releases myself in ubuntu. I depend on already approved guys
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> asac can't sponsor?
<Ubulette> sure but someone else wanted to do it, like weeks ago
<[reed]> ah
<bluekuja> Ubulette, around?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, it FTBFS in hardy
<bluekuja> Ubulette, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2403/
<bluekuja> Ubulette, builds fine with gutsy but that's the problem with hardy
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: here
<bluekuja> asac, seamonkey FTBFS in hardy
<asac> bluekuja: we need a patch
<asac> take it from firefox 2 in hardy
<asac> gtk has changed :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I'll tell that to Ubulette
<bluekuja> so he can prepare a fix
<asac> bluekuja: just add it build and upload
<asac> wait a sec
<bluekuja> did you see the error?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/bz344818_att264996.patch
<asac> yes ... the patch fixes it
<bluekuja> ok, I'm quite off, so I'll do it tomorrow or monday
<asac> is the package ok=
<asac> ?
<asac> (otherwise)?
<bluekuja> yes, the final paths are ok, there is a strange linda warning
<asac> which?
<bluekuja> W: seamonkey-dev; File /usr/lib/pkgconfig/seamonkey-nspr.pc contained in /usr/lib of Architecture: all package.
<bluekuja> and some other long desc ones, we can just skip
<bluekuja> it installs fine
<bluekuja> it works fine
<bluekuja> (on gutsy)
<asac> ok ... no need to bother about thta
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> so we just need to add that patch
<bluekuja> and we can upload it
<asac> bluekuja: yes, i can upload it if you don't get to it tomorrow ... just let me know
<bluekuja> asac, ok, I'll try to handle it tomorrow evening
<bluekuja> if not, gonna ping you
<asac> ok ... let me know
<asac> thanks
<bluekuja> perfect, and sorry for the delay
<bluekuja> asac, too many stuff to do nowadays
<asac> yeah ... not a problem ... next time you can probably do it faster because the package isn't really new to you anymore :)
<asac> after all its a big one :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> an hour to build is a lot
<bluekuja> and anyway that's my fault, had really a lot to do plus school/sport
<asac> right ... hopefully this can be migrated to xulrunner ... but doesn't look like it will happen for hardy
<bluekuja> yea, going to drink something in the town centre now
<asac> have fun
<bluekuja> thanks alex
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> what about you?
<asac> not today ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> have a great evening!
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow :)
<asac> thanks cu
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10619116/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-hppa.lightning-sunbird_0.7%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> I'd like to know on what we should build-depend today in hardy, firefox-dev, libxul-dev, xulrunner-1.9-dev?
<asac> Adri2000: which application?
<Adri2000> asac: blam
<asac> well xulrunner-1.9-dev is preferred and only supported option for hardy
<asac> otherwise libxul-dev
<Adri2000> asac: Debian b-d on libxul-dev and I changed that to firefox-dev during the feisty development cycle
<asac> firefox-deb will be gone in the ed
<asac> Adri2000: you should port that application to xulrunner-1.9 :)
<asac> needs some coding though
<Adri2000> errr... blam is mono :s
 * Adri2000 wonders why he touched blam
<Adri2000> well I'll try to build it with xulrunner-1.9 and see if it actually ftbfs
<asac> it will
<asac> (fail)
<Adri2000> is there a doc somewhere about how to do the transition?
<asac> will finish it tomorrow
<asac> stay tune
<asac> d
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> asac: when you say xulrunner-1.9-dev is the only one supported in hardy, that means xulrunner-1.9 is/will be in main while xulrunner is in universe for hardy?
<Adri2000> asac: blam built fine with xulrunner-1.9-dev...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-02
<shirish> anybody up?
<shirish> Ubulette: are u up m8?
<asac> Adri2000: i cannot blieve it does ... you need to use libxul-embedding-1.9.pc (for pkg-config)
<Jazzva> asac: you there?
<asac> Jazzva: yep
<Jazzva> asac: Well, the exam week is over, so I'll be mostly back on track from now on :)... I'll take a look at two bugs, now that I'm free :)
<asac> cool
<asac> Jazzva: planned to do more merges?
<Jazzva> Hmm, sure :). Just to fix the debdiff for ksimus. And when I come back from town, gotta go and get a new jacket.
<asac> yeah ... was more a general question ... not a request for instant action ;)
<Jazzva> LOL... Ok, to rephrase the answer: yeah, sure :).
<Jazzva> Ok, have to go now. I'll submit this debdiff tonight, after I give it another look :).
<bluekuja> heya asac
<Ubulette> hi
<bluekuja> heya Ubulette
<bluekuja> did you read what I've written you yesterday?
<Ubulette> ftbfs in hardy ? yes. something changed in hardy since i last touched seamonkey. I have a patch
<Ubulette> I see asac has a patch too. did you use it or did you want me to do it ?
<asac> Ubulette: pleaes apply the one in people.ubuntu.com
<asac> its the one from firefox ... so our patches stay in synch
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> Ubulette: i haven't done it... once bluekuja tells me that he cannot sponsor, I will do it later tonight.
<bluekuja> asac, if Ubulette provides a working branch
<bluekuja> I gonna check that
<asac> Ubulette: remember to update any 99_configure patch
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> asac, just read your patch, looks like a mix between my fix for Xrender/cairo in xul 1.8.1.9 and that new missing X libs, right ? probably our gtk debs are no longer depending on those X libs
<asac> yes ... its the upstream patch afaik
<asac> the one you have was the initial uipstream one i guess
<asac> not sure though
<asac> i think mine is the right :) ... if you think its not then i can take another look
<bluekuja> Ubulette, let me know when done
<bluekuja> so I can try building
<bluekuja> I'm off now
<Ubulette> bluekuja, do you want me to just update the branch or could you wait 50min that I rebuild here ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, well, if you think updating the branch will fix the FTBFS
<bluekuja> you can just update and let me building
<bluekuja> but I'm off for an hour, so you can build it on your own
<bluekuja> while I'm off
<Ubulette> asac, did you have to touch builddeps in rules ?
<Ubulette> i'd better rebuild here 1st. to be sure
<asac> touch builddeps? no
<asac> ok now movie!
<bluekuja> Ubulette, back
<Ubulette> bluekuja, i'm building, just to be sure
<bluekuja> ok, perfect
<Adri2000> asac: err... dunno what I did yesterday, but indeed I did not built it with xulrunner-1.9-dev. I did with libxul-dev.
<Adri2000> asac: what's the status of xulrunner-1.9 in debian? are debian packages going to be migrated to xulrunner-1.9 soon?
<Ubulette> bluekuja, seems good here.
<bluekuja> Ubulette, ok
<bluekuja> Ubulette, I branch it out
<bluekuja> build
<bluekuja> and if works, I gonna upload it
<Ubulette> bluekuja, pull --overwrite
<bluekuja> yes
<jdhore> Ubulette, howdy...are you around? I have a question or 2 i'd like to ask you if you don't mind
<Ubulette> jdhore, hi
<Ubulette> asac, bluekuja : I've got some news from gnomefreak
<bluekuja> Ubulette, share them :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette, ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, and anyway it seems gnomefreak is disappeared
<bluekuja> since days
<Ubulette> he said he thought you and I were talking about doing iceape 1.1.6 for gutsy, so that's why he complained "a little" but that not why he disappeared since. he said "my well ran dry and my car blew head gasket"
<jdhore> I can't tell if those are euphemisms for anything, but a car blowing a head gasket is a pain
<bluekuja> jdhore, exactly
<bluekuja> Ubulette, damn it :/
<jdhore> It costs like $2000 to fix :(
<bluekuja> Ubulette, Its not nice to hear that from him
<bluekuja> Ubulette, tarball changed?
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> which one ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, seamonkey one
<bluekuja> I didnt re-download it
<bluekuja> so I assume its the same as before
<bluekuja> e.g you changed stuff in debian/ only
<Ubulette> yep
<bluekuja> ok, perfect
<Ubulette> let me md5 my tarball
<bluekuja> k
<Ubulette> d1cafc81aaffc871f0e31baec97025c4  seamonkey_1.1.6+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> d1cafc81aaffc871f0e31baec97025c4  seamonkey_1.1.6+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> good
<bluekuja> building
<bluekuja> the package is signed
<bluekuja> and ready to be uploaded
<bluekuja> just need to run a test-build
<bluekuja> Ubulette, I'm going to have a showa
<bluekuja> in the meantime
<Ubulette> k
<bluekuja> bbl
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629574
<Ubulette> bluekuja, finished ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, still building
<bluekuja> but I guess it's at the end
<bluekuja> Ubulette, gonna ping you when built
<Ubulette> so you're slower than ppa and me ;)
<bluekuja> lol, strange, usually it takes 30 mins
<bluekuja> Ubulette, but I'm building something else
<bluekuja> that's why :/
<Ubulette> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> Ubulette, built
<Ubulette> run ?
<bluekuja> now let me install
<bluekuja> the binary
<bluekuja> Ubulette, runs fine
<Ubulette> excellent
<bluekuja> Ubulette, uploading
<Ubulette> thx
<bluekuja> Ubulette, I hope my connection won't get stuck while pushing orig
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> what's your up spead ?
<bluekuja> 4800 kb/s
<Ubulette> upload ?
<bluekuja> 1 mb/s
<bluekuja> I guess
<bluekuja> but up speed doesnt matter
<bluekuja> because sometimes it get stuck without reasons
<bluekuja> damn connection :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette, OMG
<bluekuja> it's still uploading
<Ubulette> 40M :)
<bluekuja> yep^^
<Ubulette> that's why I've asked you your upload speed
<bluekuja> :P
<Ubulette> hmm. my ipod is not automounted
<bluekuja> how long for pushing?
 * bluekuja would like to sleep :)
<Ubulette> for me, just a few minutes
<bluekuja> connection?
<Ubulette> adsl, 6.5Mbps down, 1Mbps up
<bluekuja> quite the same then
<Ubulette> hmm, usb key mot mounted either. I guess I need to reboot
<bluekuja> Ubulette, damn!
<bluekuja> stuck now
<Ubulette> eh
<Ubulette> bluekuja, so, what did you do ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, I've re-uploaded
<bluekuja> Ubulette, it's finishing
<bluekuja> Ubulette,
<bluekuja> Successfully uploaded packages.
<bluekuja> Not running dinstall.
<Ubulette> great
<Ubulette> thanks a lot
<bluekuja> Ubulette, np, and sorry for the HUGE delay on this
<bluekuja> Ubulette, it will go inside NEW now
<Ubulette> as long as it's finally done, i'm ok :)
<Ubulette> NEW is manual right ?
<bluekuja> NEW: seamonkey_1.1.6+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> NEW: seamonkey_1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<bluekuja> NEW: seamonkey_1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.dsc
<bluekuja> Ubulette, yes
<bluekuja> Ubulette, archive admins will check that
<bluekuja> Ubulette, ok going to sleep
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow!
<bluekuja> cya
<Ubulette> 'night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-24
<fta_> yep
<mconnor> nspr_flags_by_pkg_config_hack
<mconnor> is there an upstream bug, or a better explanation of what that's trying to fix?
<fta> mconnor, it is needed because our tarball for firefox 3.0 is not full, it doesn't have nspr sources
<mconnor> you guys and your wacky tarball
<fta> mconnor, the goal is to have less bits to upload, it's 10M vs 40M for the full one
<mconnor> what all do you take out?
<mconnor> that seems like you're tossing a lot of code out of the tarball
<fta> hold on
<mconnor> I wish you could just point at the mozilla tarball + your patches... seems like it'd be saner than anything
<mconnor> oh, yeah, are you guys pulling the know your rights patch in 3.0.5?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/annotate/head:/src/mozclient/patches/xulbrowser_target.patch
<fta> i guess, with 3.0.5, our know-your-rights patch will conflict so it will probably go away
<mconnor> oh, right, because you build the app package separate from the xulrunner package
<mconnor> it'll definitely conflict :)
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> the don't depend on NSPR sources, couldn't you copy that file from the nspr location when building the source tarball?
<mconnor> I'm mildly worried about us making changes to the original that you don't pick up
<fta> everything is possible
<mconnor> yeah
<mconnor> I know
<mconnor> I'm just treating this like I treat code reviews
<mconnor> if there's a potential for stuff to go wrong, it will almost certainly go wrong
<fta> the point here is that when system nspr is requested, configure should not depend on the in-source version of nspr-config, even if it's in the tree, it may have diverged from the real system libs/headers
<mconnor> fta: the patch means that configure depends on a specific version of make-system-wrappers.pl from the time of patch creation
<mconnor> I'm not sure how that's better
<mconnor> mmm
<mconnor> fta: what are the jemalloc patches doing?
<fta> are they still applied ?
<mconnor> oh, I missed that they're commented out of the series patch
<mconnor> ok!
<mconnor> s/series patch/series file/
<fta> i should clean that up
<mconnor> bz436133_att322801.patch should be replaced with the patch that landed on 3.1 :P
<mconnor> man, this default prefs patch is weird
<mconnor> uh.
<mconnor> fta / asac : I am confused by how/if part of one of these patches works...
<mconnor> oh, nm
<mconnor> man I hate this code
<asac> mconnor: ok i am back from leave.
<asac> mconnor: have to catch up on mail and stuff and then will focus on getting the patches upstreamed to bugs
<asac> fta: wanna take a look at one or two extensions from gnomefreak ;)
<asac> i think he asked for a merge of firegpg
<asac> and has two more new packages in pipeline
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 24 2008, 14:38:22 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<asac> @time central
<ubottu> Current time in Canada/Central: November 24 2008, 08:39:01 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<asac> @time US/central
<ubottu> Current time in US/Central: November 24 2008, 08:39:08 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 24 2008, 14:59:21 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<mconnor> asac: http://people.mozilla.com/~mconnor/trademark-review/Ubuntu/Round%201/
<mconnor> asac: the "3.0 only" are stuff we have or should upstream
<mconnor> the "Needs Discssion" we should talk about :)
<[reed]> mconnor: #16 is wrong on your list
<[reed]> the prefs are in Firefox's prefs upstream
<[reed]> not in Toolkit's
<[reed]> that's the problem
<fta2> damn, i can't send emails using my corporate address using thunderbird (or evolution), while i can with mutt.
<fta2> smtp+auth with tb and evo, NOK. evo with sendmail, NOK. mutt with sendmail, OK.
<mconnor> [reed]: mmm, I hate how that's split
<mconnor> we need that toolkit prefs file
<[reed]> you just hate XULRunner
<[reed]> ;)
<mconnor> I hate that its something everyone's hacking around stuff
<[reed]> instead of filing upstream?
<[reed]> I agree with you there
<mconnor> it made me sad that only like 1/3 of things were filed
<mconnor> and that you'd been the one to file them :_/
<mconnor> I mean, this is like 18 months of not bothering...
<mconnor> as for 16, well
<mconnor> does it need its own prefs file?
<mconnor> because, well
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> we should split out anything in toolkit to a separate prefs file
<[reed]> right now, all our apps have to duplicate the same prefs
<mconnor> I said that, what, four minutes ago?
<mconnor> why are you repeating my bitching? :P
<[reed]> I didn't see where you said something like "all our apps have to duplicate the same prefs"
<mconnor> [reed]: I said we need to do the toolkit prefs file
<mconnor> and, no, we can just stick stuff in all.js
<mconnor> that's the current standard
<[reed]> we do have non-toolkit apps
<[reed]> they might not appreciate that
<mconnor> why?
<mconnor> you think a few dozen prefs in all.js will impact those embeddors?
<[reed]> I dunno
<[reed]> maybe?
<mconnor> it'd be cleaner, but meh
<[reed]> I'll concede I'm making this up as I go.
<mconnor> don't do that
<mconnor> there's been enough of that to date :P
<[reed]> I blame you.
<[reed]> anyway
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> so, are you coming to UDS? :P
<mconnor> don't think so
<[reed]> sad
<mconnor> eh
<mconnor> where's the next one?
<[reed]> no idea... will be announced on Friday of this one
<mconnor> ah
<mconnor> I just don't want to travel any more this year
<mconnor> my 40k miles of flying was my limit
<fta2> you're not local ?
<[reed]> hey, I've done 25k this year, not including this upcoming trip
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> Thanks Mozilla and Canonical for footing my travel bills! :)
<[reed]> fta2: he's Toronto-based
<fta2> oh
<[reed]> all the Mikes save one are Toronto-based
<[reed]> I don't think we have any Mikes in MV now
<mconnor> mmm
<mconnor> Mikael Rogers?
<[reed]> oh, true
<[reed]> but he doesn't go by Mike, afaik
<[reed]> could be wrong
 * fta2 is throwing thunderbird 3 and evolution through the window
<mconnor> 3?
<mconnor> bold
<fta2> 3 & 2, all the same
<[reed]> [10:45:33AM] <fta2> damn, i can't send emails using my corporate address using thunderbird (or evolution), while i can with mutt.
<[reed]> [10:46:54AM] <fta2> smtp+auth with tb and evo, NOK. evo with sendmail, NOK. mutt with sendmail, OK.
<fta2> out
<[reed]> France Telecom doesn't like open source.
<[reed]> ;)
<mconnor> [reed]: why'd you repaste that?
<mconnor> I was just noting that trusting your mail to Tb3 is bold :)
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> ok
<fta2> i trust ff3.1 for the web
<mconnor> yeah, but that's different
<mconnor> if I nuke my mail, I can't do my job really
<fta2> all the same to me. and i have logs, backups and even copies of my corporate emails.
<fta2> i'm going back to mutt for now
<fta2> now i remember why i've been using it exclusively since 1996
<mconnor> hehe
<[reed]> I personally use Sylpheed, as I'm dependent on a GUI-based mail client for some reason... though, Sylpheed is about the only thing that can handle my mail
<[reed]> Thunderbird fails miserably
<[reed]> considering the amount of e-mail I get faily
<[reed]> daily
<mconnor> isn't your quantity of mail faily regardless of  your mail client? ;)
<fta2> 99.5% of my incoming emails are spam. thanks to greylist/spamd/spamassassin/clamav, i'm just getting ~5% of spam at the end, 5% of 200~300 emails a day, 2/3 of mailing lists & bug tickets. procmail sorts those out, mutt can easily manage the rest.
<fta2> asac, the new cairo is in. the next upload of xul will fail to build miserably
<fta2> assuming 3.0 has the same problem as 3.1
<huayra> hi
<huayra> asac
<huayra> as I was saying
<asac> hi huayra
<huayra> I am interested in getting the swahili translation for ff3 going
<huayra> I got resources and time for this
<huayra> resources as in company backing
<huayra> and I have a friend who is going to work with me on this
<asac> oh cool
<huayra> my question is if it is better to use rosetta or to go the l10n patrh?
<asac> is there an official team for that language somewhere?
<huayra> there is one, but they have not done anything since 1.0.3
<huayra> at least nothing is been released
<huayra> a mozilla team
<asac> huayra: have you tried to talk to them?
<huayra> I have contact with the lead, yes, but it seems to be lots of fractions in that team and nothing constructive coming out
<huayra> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300754
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 300754 in Registration & Management "[sw-TZ] Kiswahili Firefox localization (Kilinux Team)" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> huayra: if the team is somewhat active, it doesnt make much sense to use rosetta. unless the current team would be willing to do that
<asac> huayra: how do they maintain their translations?
<mconnor> huayra: you should email l10n@mozilla.com and sethb@mozilla.com for help getting things unbusted, IMO
<huayra> basically no release has been done since 1.0.3
<asac> do they have an (outdated) repository or something?
<huayra> that's ages ago
<huayra> yeah, I have a link, let me find it
<asac> huayra: do what mconnor said. once you know that you can take over the lead you can choose the tool you use to edit the stuff
<mconnor> there's a number of good translation tools for Mozilla
<asac> i think a requirement is to have a complete translation
<mconnor> yes, that is a requirement for being shipped as official, for obvious reasons
<huayra> what should we use if we want the ubuntu community to contribute but also make upstream happy?
<asac> huayra: rosetta as a tool would helpful if you want to tap the ubuntu translator community
<asac> which sounds reasonable if the language is not a "major" one (excuse this word ;))
<mconnor> mmm
<mconnor> I don't know why you'd translate for Ubuntu only
<asac> mconnor: well
<huayra> but, if we want to make anyone happy and probably find a "framework" for such *minor* languages
<huayra> ?
<asac> mconnor: we have lots of translators
<asac> mconnor: they all use rosetta. so if you put things in there it gets automatically done ... e.g. you dont need to build your own community
<mconnor> asac: that's not really an answer to "why translate only for Ubuntu"
<huayra> I want to translate for everyone, not only Ubuntu, but rosetta (lp translations) has its adventages
<huayra> so how can we get momentum and make everyone happy?
<mconnor> huayra: Axel and Seth can help here
<asac> mconnor: most likely a matter of interest
<huayra> I want a translated ff3 in all platforms and tap the ubuntu community for its momentum too in the effort
<asac> mconnor: people just have to focus on something
<asac> like you focus on firefox
<mconnor> they're trying in the bug to resolve things, give them a shout, see what they can do
<huayra> they have been discussing since 2005. I want some real work done
<huayra> not just talking
 * mconnor sighs
<huayra> I am to use resources so I want results
<mconnor> yes, because that localization team is being weird
<mconnor> I'm not asking you to talk to to the existing team
<huayra> if that means a one man show in rosetta so be it
<asac> mconnor: the idea is to do translations in rosetta and find a way to get that shoved over to "official" tree
<huayra> but how can we fix things?
<mconnor> I'm asking you to ask Seth and Axel for help
<huayra> we have contact with the team
<mconnor> because that's their job
<asac> huayra: yeah. talk to them ... about requirements and stuff
<huayra> I am just asking you guys that know the real deal to find a solution
<huayra> ok
<mconnor> huayra: reading the bug, they've laid everything out
<huayra> I will then talk to Seth and Axel
<mconnor> the existing "team" doesn't seem to be doing anything
<asac> huayra: from rosetta point of view it would be interesting to get input on the exact formatting they require the translations to be done
<huayra> yeah, I noticed that
<huayra> they just own the team, but no progress is been done
<mconnor> so talk to them about restarting with a new team
<mconnor> they == who?
<mconnor> Seth and Axel are the l10n drivers for Mozilla, they coordinate l10n across all locales
<huayra> I was thinking of the team, not of S & A ;)
<huayra> so in conclusion
<asac> mconnor: they == Seth + Axel (and mozilla in general)
<asac> (if you asked for my they ;))
<huayra> is it possible to use rosetta and still get a usable translation for the upstream mozilla guys, or not?
<asac> huayra: it is possible. if there are things that need to be fixed, we will certainly do that
<huayra> isn't rosetta just handling the PO files anyway?
<asac> its quite important for us to make things suitable for that
<asac> huayra: firefox doesnt have po files
<mconnor> heh
<huayra> ok
<huayra> I reckon I will just talk to Axel and Seth and find out
<mconnor> ok
<huayra> thank you very much guys
<asac> huayra: its using xpi ... which is why its a bit more difficult. but rosetta has (beta) support for that. its just that we need more real-life
<asac> to streamline stuff ;)
<huayra> so this could be a nice opportunity?
<asac> huayra: welcome
<asac> huayra: for sure.
<huayra> I mean to test the xpi support?
<asac> huayra: right.
<mconnor> er
<huayra> ok, interesting
<mconnor> it uses XPI for langpacks, yeah
<mconnor> but that's the package format, not the output format
<asac> mconnor: yeah. thats understood. its used as a synonym here.
<huayra> yeah, xpi like in add-ons files
<mconnor> as long as it outputs something that matches the in-tree format so we can get it upstream, great
<huayra> so, what do we do?
<mconnor> huayra: that's your call
<mconnor> huayra: talk to the experts though :)
<huayra> shall I try to get thing s working with the team and see if we vcan use rosetta, or just import the whole thing from mozilla when the translation in their terms is done?
<asac> huayra: first sort out the admin stuff. then review the tools available on the market and decide
<huayra> what are thos e tools?
<mconnor> huayra: Axel and Seth can give better recommendations
<huayra> can you maybe point me to the tools that are used by other localization teams please
<huayra> ok
<huayra> where do I find those guys?
<huayra> #mozilla ?
<mconnor> I'd email them
<mconnor> and they're not likely on freenode
<mconnor> sethb@mozilla.com and l10n@mozilla.com
<mconnor> Axel's in Germany, Seth's in California
<huayra> thnks so much :)
<asac> omg ... my mailqueue was down again :(
<asac> thats scary when you dont know which mails didnt go out for how long :(
<huayra> do you guys know how many string FF3 has?
<asac> huayra: i can look ;)
<mconnor> asac: focus on looking at the big set of patches I have issues with, please :)
<mconnor> huayra: around 2k, at last check
<asac> 1893 messages + 3821 messages
<mconnor> 5k?
<mconnor> 6k?
<asac> yeah
<mconnor> huh
<mconnor> maybe
<mconnor> I don't remember it being that high
<mconnor> but I don't translate :)
<mconnor> asac: you saw my link?
<asac> mconnor: yes.
<asac> mconnor: i will start to push bugs tomorrow. 2h a day ... should be just a few days.
<asac> mconnor: needs discussion should then be done in bugs
<asac> mconnor: good enough?
<asac> mconnor: [reed] already pointed out that 16 is required to move some classifier settings to toolkit
<mconnor> asac: there's better ways to do that than adding another file to parse, fwiw
<huayra> so 3800 strings?
<huayra> or just 2k?
<huayra> kind of fell off the conversation... ;)
<asac> huayra: 3800 (toolkit) + 1600 (browser)
<asac> er 1800
<huayra> asac excuse my ignorance. I want FF3 translated and all translators speak English. Do I need to strictly translate just 1600 or do I need the toolkit translated as well?
<asac> huayra: toolkit is required
<huayra> so 5400 strings is the translation requirement?
<asac> yes about that amount
<huayra> thx
<huayra> :)
<asac> 5600
<armin76> lol
<mconnor> asac: filing upstream bugs is the good first step, yeah
<mconnor> asac: some of this stuff is, well, unnecessary
<mconnor> asac: my biggest question was that in a couple of the patches you changed stuff inside of OSX #ifdefs, what was up there?
<asac> mconnor: most likely i tried to make the patch complete ... if that completely doesnt make sense for OSX i was just wrong ;)
<mconnor> asac: also, having a patch start with "supposedly this does X" is not ever something I want to see
<mconnor> ever
<mconnor> either it works or it doesn't :P
<asac> mconnor: which patch is that?
<asac> the debian compatibility thing?
<mconnor> yeah
<asac> mconnor: i wanted to write "i hate debian for this" there ;) ... and ended up with a more political wording.
<asac> mconnor: the patch obviously works ... otherwise it wouldnt be in there ;)
<mconnor> why take it then?
<asac> mconnor: background: we packaged xulrunner 1.9 and firefox 3.0 more than 6 month before debian did it.
<asac> mconnor: then they started to make life miserable by doing some slightly different decisions
<mconnor> asac: so, fun fact
<asac> mconnor: problem is that when debian says we install stuff at place X ... then all the packages that we automatically sync would either not work
<asac> or we would have to maintain a diff for them
<mconnor> man
<mconnor> you guys should stop depending on Debian
<asac> mconnor: and thats what debian guy did ;)
<mconnor> would make life so much easier
<asac> mconnor: after he noticed that i work for canonical :)
<asac> mconnor: previously debian xulrunner (1.8) had a patch system ... for 1.9 he eliminated that and now maintains stuff in a private git archive
<mconnor> man
<asac> mconnor: so when i want to understand what they did i have to look at the monolithic diff.gz
<mconnor> I'm having flashbacks
<mconnor> to the monolithic firefox-1.5 diff
<mconnor> :P
<asac> mconnor: firefox 3 is still monolithic. but thats eric as you might remember
<asac> mike agreed for ages that we want individual patches
<asac> until i started on ubuntu ;)
<mconnor> man...
<mconnor> those guys
<mconnor> so Mike has a private git repo, with a monolithic diff
<mconnor> and Eric has a private SVN repo, or something, with a monolithic diff
<asac> mconnor: yeah ;)
<asac> mconnor: i think eric has a public git now
<asac> ;)
<mconnor> quality software practices there
<mconnor> lots of transparency
 * mconnor mumbles something about openssl under his breath
<asac> mconnor: eric doesnt understand. mike does, but wants to pretend he doesnt understand :)
<asac> mconnor: yeah. definitly a good example that we need to be much more skeptical about what debian does
<asac> mconnor: of course its somehow unique. the majority of debian folks are quite good
<directhex> pkg-mono are nice!
<asac> problem is that they are no team players
<asac> everybody focusses on his pet-package
<mconnor> asac: yeah, I've noticed
<mconnor> and they think they're experts
<asac> and only cares about other things when it becomes a pain to locally workaround
<mconnor> that's my real worry with downstream
<mconnor> especially with mozilla, where we have too many dark corners
<mconnor> its just not sane to assume that 1-2 maintainers will know the right way to implement something
<mconnor> "Just because it works, doesn't mean its the right solution."
<mconnor> and stuff where you're adding features that only work in Ubuntu is sadmaking
<wiki> fta: Hi
<fta> wiki, hi
<wiki> the patches in the debian/patches dir,how are they made ?using quilt ?
<fta> quilt new my_new_patch.patch
<fta> quilt add mozilla/some/file1
<fta> quilt add mozilla/some/file2
<fta> quilt diff
<fta> quilt refresh
<fta> that's the basics
<wiki> :)
<wiki> fta: we released spicebird on 21st
<fta> excellent
<fta> of course, you need to edit your files *after* the corresponding add and *before* the refresh
<wiki> fta: once i upload the files in lp via dput ,they get built themselves ?
<fta> do you mean in a ppa ?
<wiki> yeah
<fta> then yes
<wiki> fta: how long do these virtual monsters take ?40~45 minutes ?
<paran> hi. I have for my personal use patched the flashplugin-nonfree package to download and install the new naitive 64bit plugin on amd64.
<paran> i will send my patch to bug 299146, but what do you think would be a good version number?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299146 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree on amd64 should use pure 64 bit plugin" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299146
<paran> right now I use 10.0.12.36ubuntu2~10.0.d20.7 (where 10.0.d20.7 is the amd64 version)
<asac> wiki: they start to build quite instantly
<asac> wiki: then the take the time they need and then it takes about 30 minutes until you can access the .debs
<wiki> asac: cool
<asac> paran: we will discuss during UDS how to properly package stuff up
<asac> paran: we still want the nspluginwrapper option as we also use that for i386 to prevent crashes of core firefox
<wiki> asac: we use ccache and disctcc on dual core debian etch with j8 flags to build our moz builds. It takes around 10 minutes :)
<asac> wiki: if its more or less a full mozilla the builds usually take 25-30 minutes
<asac> if you do more... add something on top ;)
<wiki> asac: to make a deb for hardy,will it be called a backport ?
<paran> asac: you mean use nspluginwrapper for all plugins on al arches then?
<wiki> what if I mention as hardy in the changelog ,how will ppa interpret it ?
<asac> paran: yes ... (optional for user)
<asac> paran: so when amd64 is final we will not use nspluginwrapper for cross-arch ... only for out-of-process stuff
<asac> paran: but what we want in the long run will be discussed during UDS
<asac> (and how to achive that)
<asac> paran: so atm if you install flashplugin-nonfree and have nspluginwrapper installed on i386 it will use nspluginwrapper
<paran> asac: ok. if you do that then please make it on a per plugin basis. the current code always uses nspluginwrapper if it is installed
<asac> if you dont have nspluginwrapper it will not use it
<asac> paran: thats one of the points that is not yet clear
<paran> asac: I will want naitive flash, but might need the wrapper for other 32bit only plugins
<asac> paran: any ideas how the user is supposed to manage that?
<asac> we will discuss, but getting more ideas up-front will be helpful i guess
<paran> you could install both wrapped and unwrapped as alternatives
<paran> so you could use update-alternative to select
<paran> asac: I will put the nspluginwrapper code I ripped out back into my package. :) did you have any idea about the version name?
<asac> paran: depends on where this will end up
<asac> paran: update-alternative has to die imo :)
<asac> paran: but the idea of having both installed is nice
<paran> asac: hehe, why? I think alternatives is really useful, once you learn how to use it.
<paran> asac: I just want to put some sort of sane version number before I send the patch in.
<paran> even if you decide to change how stuff work some of my (small) patch might be usefull, like downloading different tarballs dependin on arch
<asac> paran: we dont need alternatives anymore. you can currently pick one out of many available plugins in ubufox ... this will hopefully later go into the main firefox UI
<asac> paran: like: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/alt1.png
<asac> paran: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/alt2.png
<asac> paran: we would get two entries there for adobe: 1) adobe (native) 2) adobe (nspluginwrapped)
<paran> asac: that would be nice.
<asac> paran: yeah. i like it too. only problem we have to sort is that when you install nspluginwrapper post-mortem we would have to wrap already installed plugins too
<asac> but that can be done quite diligently i think
<asac> (currently the wrapped stuff is only generated when you install flash after nspluginwrapper)
<paran> yeah, I know :)
<paran> however I would recommend keeping the alternatives link in addition to ubufox. there are other browsers that would need that
<asac> paran: not sure. its really just clutter. konqueror does that on their own anyway
<asac> epiphany is a use-case agreed
<asac> but then ... thats a missing feature in epiphany i guess and in the long run it will use nspluginwrapper
<asac> err
<asac> it will use webkit ;)
<asac> thats what i wanted to say
<asac> but well
<asac> alternatives dont hurt for this mechanism
<asac> its just that they regularly break on users system
<paran> would have been better if it were more integrated with dpkg, is is easy to mess it up with postinst/prerm scripts
<asac> paran: maybe. but dpkg is from hell ... so fixing that there isnt easy either ;)
<paran> anyway, please don't remove the alternative for plugins unless you at least get the plugin chooser into the "normal" firefox package.
<asac> paran: also even if you do it right, alternatives have strange behaviour
<asac> for instance if you --remove the last option it will remember that you selected nothing and when -install a new alternative it will not select the only one that exists then.
<paran> I don't install ubufox because it pulls in a ton of gnome stuff
<asac> paran: thats a different issue
<asac> apturl needs to be fixed
<asac> but yeah
<asac> but as i said. this stuff is so cool that it belongs in the main firefox UI anyway
<paran> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-25
<fta> USN-675-1
<fta> USN 675-1
<fta> USN 675
<fta> !usn
<ubottu> usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<fta> CVE-2008-4225
<fta> CVE 2008-4225
<fta> damn bot
 * asac yawns
<atmaniak> hi
<atmaniak> anyone can help me to package an extension ?
<asac> atmaniak: which extension?
<fta2> asac, i'm orphaning seamonkey for good this time (both 1 and 2). i really don't have time :(
<atmaniak> asac: firetray
<asac> atmaniak: do you have a .xpi?
<asac> atmaniak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<asac> atmaniak: please add the extension with the info to that list.
<fta2> asac, someone should take care of it (sm), there's a security upgrade to do, and some bugs to fix
<asac> fta2: what bugs?
<atmaniak> asac: the .xpi available on addons.mozilla.org
<fta2> asac, i remember one about dicos
<fta2> bug 296185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296185 in seamonkey "seamonkey spontaneously closes without warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296185
<atmaniak> asac: i read all the "howto", but i don't understand where to add the .xpi
<fta2> bug 297789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297789 in seamonkey "Seamonkey should be updated to 1.1.13" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297789
<fta2> bug 253769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253769 in seamonkey "Seamonkey spell checker default bad, adding dictionaries broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253769
<fta2> well, lp knows them all
<asac> 253769 -> incomplete/not-reproducible
<asac> 296185 -> incomplete/not-reproducible
<asac> 297789 -> obvious
<armin76> 223441 -> bumb
<asac> fta2: we support hardy + intrepid ... gutsy?
<fta2> i think gutsy still has iceape
<atmaniak> asac: where to put the .xpi file ?
<asac> fta2: ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=SEAMONKEY_1_1_13_RELEASE=1.1.13 ?
<asac> atmaniak: do you want to package this for ubuntu or just for your own?
<asac> fta2: interesting
<asac> mozclient downloads a tarball now :/
<atmaniak> asac: for me at the beginning, to test the package
<atmaniak> asac: and after, why not for ubuntu
<fta2> ./debian/rules get-orig-source should be enough, it should use the watch file and repack it with nobin
<asac> fta2: why doesnt DEBIAN_TAG work anymore?
<fta2> sm1 never used m-d
<asac> ok
<asac> atmaniak: install mozilla-devscripts package
<asac> then use med-xpi-unpack
<asac> to unpack the .xpi
<asac> (for the upstream orig.tar.gz)
<atmaniak> ok, done
<asac> atmaniak: make a .upstream bzr tree out of it ... like described on the packaging wiki page
<asac> (section: packaging procedures)
<atmaniak> asac: ?
<atmaniak> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE
<atmaniak> ?
<asac> atmaniak: please read the document
<asac> atmaniak: otherwise i can directly paste the document here ;)
<asac> fta2: get-orig-source in sm blocks and finally times out
<asac> but wget the same url works
<fta> asac, strange, it works fine here
<asac> oh i completely forgot ;)
<asac> lets see ... maybe it worked the other attempt
<asac> fta: hah. now it worked ;)
<asac> well. at least its repacking now ;)
<fta> good
<fta> [reed], mconnor, is FIREFOX_3_1b2_RELEASE final, or just a b2 buildX ?
<[reed]> buildX
<fta> X=1 ?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> fta: yes.
<fta> yes what ?
<asac> BUILD1 ;)
<fta> asac, good enough to be pushed in jaunty? or should i wait for final?
<asac> fta: we must not use official branding until final-final. if thats the case, upload (keep +build1 in version of course)
<asac> fta: do we still have the bug?
<fta> as i said, i set the branding to shiretoko
<fta> not firefox
<fta> not minefield either
<asac> fta: great. and log is also "milestone branding" ?
<asac> log == logo/item
<fta> blue planet, not the bomb
<asac> fta: ok thats ok. i see that FORCE_OFFICIAL_BRANDING is NULL ... so should work
<asac> fta: if we still have the bug. close it in changelog of xul ...
<asac> i can ack that the package is good (to suffice peer review)
<fta> ok, will do
<fta> pusleaudio is dying randomly (and silently) now :(
<[reed]> fta: that's better than what HAL did to me
<[reed]> HAL just flat out died
<[reed]> hehe
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-26
<asac> fta:  Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1b2pre) Gecko/20081101 Shredder/3.0b1pre
<fta> ?
<fta> and ?
<asac> fta: sorry got distracted ;)
<asac> didnt want to summon you ;)
<fta> <fta> asac, b2~build1 < b2~hg and b2+build1 > b2 :(
<fta> <fta> asac, I have b2~rc1 left
<fta> mozilla bug 458612
<fta> this is turning against ubuntu
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<fta> people will sure complain about this
<fta> got a dozen complains already
<asac> fta: so does changing the priority fix it?
<fta> yes, but this has impacts on some other apps
<asac> fta: how can that be?
<asac> are there other confs in between?
<fta> i didn't try what's in the last comment, i simply removed the rule file overriding argb
<asac> is .fonts.conf the preferred gnome way to configure stuff?
<fta> i don't have enough background about why ubuntu added all those rules in fontconfig :(
<asac> fta: maybe its just "GNOME settings fail to apply for non-GNOME apps" ?
<fta> non gnome apps are ugly (ddd & google-earth come to mind)
<asac> fta: so can you confirm that evolution is ok, but non-gnome apps are ugly?
<asac> so 10-no-sub-pixel.conf would override 50-something.conf?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/bad.png
<fta> no, 10 < 50 so it does not override
<asac> yes . but last comment changes 10 ... how can that help?
<asac> maybe fonts.conf mechanism is accept-first-only ;)
<asac> or maybe that changed in the meantime and nobody noticed that regression ;)
<fta> i just removed 10-no-sub-pixel.conf to fix ff3.1
<asac> but in the end i think its really 53-monospace stuff
<asac> hmm
<asac> does that fix the other apps too?
<fta> but it's probably not the best thing to do
<asac> of course not
<fta> the other apps didn't change a bit (the gtk ones)
<fta> the motif ones turned ugly
<asac> well. apps not using modern fonts stuff can be ignored i think
<asac> fta: try to flip the order ;)
<fta> 3am, i need sleep
<asac> hehe ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> just an idea
<fta> something broke prism
<fta> badly
<fta> i didn't touch it recently, so it's xul 1.9
<asac> fta: was it rebuilt yet?
<fta> i'm talking about prism 0.9.1+svn20081028r19379-0ubuntu1~fta1
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://webrunner/content/webrunner.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 31"  data: no]
<fta> Error: WebRunner is undefined
<fta> Source File: chrome://webrunner/content/webrunner.xul
<fta> Line: 167
<mconnor> asac: are you ccing me on the upstream stuff?  can you start with the ND items?
<mconnor> asac: I'd like to hash out the ND items before 3.1b3
<asac> mconnor: aye, aye sir.
<wiki> fta: Why do all mozilla packages have an additional gnome-support package? I can understand the need to have a dev
<fta> wiki, kde users don't want gnome libs on their system
<gnomefreak> have the QT libs in FF source yet?
<gnomefreak> s/have/are
<fta> no, i'm not done yet. i don't have much time to work on moz stuff
<gnomefreak> oh you are doing it, i thought upstream was doing it
<fta> they are, but the packaging needs a lot of work. i'm done with xul, not ff
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<wiki> fta: last read, lots of stuff didn't work like printing in the QT port. Are they fixed ?
<fta> as i said, i'm not done with ff so i don't know yet
<wiki> :)
<fta> i have to go now. cu.
<wiki> bbye
<gnomefreak> i thought firefox uses %s when launching
<gnomefreak> maybe %u?
<gnomefreak> %u doesnt bring up a real site it brings up www.%u.bleh
<asac> gnomefreak: where is that?
<fta2> wtf, b2~rc1 still calls itself 3.1b2pre
<fta2> and jumped to official branding
<fta2> is m-d broken?
<asac> fta: in which way would m-d be broken?
<asac> i think upstream uses official branding for beta milestones .... its just that we dont want that
<asac> fta: can you close changelog and upload 3.1 + 1.9.1 please?
<asac> i can also do it if you have no time ;)
<fta2> asac, what i mean it that m-d ignores the tag for hg
<fta2> strange because it used to work
<fta2> got it, damn, i don't know how it could have worked before
<fta2> <jemalloc>: (malloc) Unsupported character in malloc options: 'O'
<fta2> ???
<fta2> it's gone ?
<asac> fta2: fun
<fta2> not really, if it's really gone, it will freeze the builders
<asac> when did this start?
<fta2> what? the freeze or the Unsupported option?
<asac> the latter
<fta2> not sure, 1st time i see it
<asac> what did you do in between ;)
<fta2> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/36156fbf817d
 * asac looks
<fta2> nothing, as i said before, i'm busy with something else
<asac> fta2: oops
<asac> fta2: seems like the first hunk is an accident?
<fta2> mozilla bug 464995
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 464995 in jemalloc "avoid reads of size 1 in jemalloc" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=464995
<asac> fta2: commented
<fta2> thanks
<fta2> asac, any reason nspr/nss are not pushed ?
<asac> yes ... same reason as always
<asac> soname
<fta2> ? do you want soname or not?
<asac> fta2: how did you get the malloc error above?
<asac> during build?
<fta2> get-orig in ff
 * fta2 leaving, cu
<wiki> does the <pkg>.install files support regex.If so, will python regex work?
<asac> wiki: not sure. i think it only supports *
<wiki> what about char classes ? [a-z] and all that
<wiki> it kinda worked but ^ didn't
<wiki> where do I get to know aboout this? which dh_ script handles this?
<asac> yes
<asac> install
<asac> dh_install
<wiki> asac: supports wildcards :(
<wiki> thanks anyway
<asac> like i said ;)
<asac> fta: we need more info on your regression
<fta> asac, "we" ?
<asac> james_w`: i have a bzr package like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77184/
<asac> james_w`: and a orig like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77183/
<asac> james_w`: bzr bd --merge --dont-purge fails because the produced tree is somehow nested:
<asac> james_w`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77185/
<asac> james_w`: how can that happen?
<asac> fta: can you explain to me how you see that error?
<asac> fta: mozilla says that change slipped in, but is ok and no need to stop b2 because of that
<james_w`> "pax_global_header"
<asac> if we see a regression we should do provide them with the info about the jemalloc problem we see
<asac> james_w`: whats that?
<james_w`> asac: dunno, something from your tar file
<asac> james_w`: no. thats  only in the "merged" tree
<asac> ;)
<asac> james_w`: at least i dont see it in the orig list i pasted
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77183/
<james_w`> yeah, it's from the tar file
<james_w`> you generated that list from "tar tzf"?
<asac> james_w`: yes
<james_w`> that's the difference then
<asac> hmm
<james_w`> whatever generated the tar file added a header that the python tarfile implementation doesn't understand, and believes to be a normal file
<asac> james_w`: i unpacked it ... its not in there either :(
<asac> james_w`: oh
<asac> james_w`: thats git archive
<asac> james_w`: scary
<asac> james_w`: so python cannot untar git archives ;) ... fun
<james_w`> bzr-builddeb then sees you have two files in the root, and thinks you have an odd upstream tarball that doesn't put things in a subdir
<asac> james_w`: why doesnt bzr-builddeb just use good old command line tar ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> now i am buffled
<asac> so i unpack it and pack it again ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> that works
<asac> wow
<james_w`> http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060301.180552.3c03b2d3.en.html
<james_w`> I think special-casing that file would work
<james_w`> unless I can find out how to make dpkg-source do what I need
<fta> 1.9.1~b2~rc1+1+nobinonly <= 1.9.1~b2~rc1+nobinonly ???
<sebner> fta: dpkg --compare-versions 1.9.1~b2~rc1+1+nobinonly lt 1.9.1~b2~rc1+nobinonly | echo TRUE
<sebner> TRUE
<sebner> ^ ^
<asac> james_w`: yeah. now that i know all is fine ;)
<asac> sebner: 1 < r
<fta> damn
<sebner> asac: hm?
<fta> i should not work on this between meetings
<asac> heh
<asac> fta: why rc1? its +build1 ;)
<asac> then +build2
<asac> etc
<asac> just like the tag
<fta> i wanted to do b2 once it's final, but b2+build > b2
<asac> fta: it worked in the past because:
<asac> +build1+nobinonly < +nobinonly
<fta> and b2~build < b2~hgXXXXX
<asac> which is why i suggested +build1
<fta> i seriously need holidays
<asac> next week that is ;)
<asac> beers in california :-D
<fta> fortunately, 1.9.1~b2~rc1+1+nobinonly < 1.9.1~b2+build1 < 1.9.1~b2+nobin
<asac> :)
<asac> finally some fortune :)
<fta> mozilla bug 466531
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 466531 in JavaScript Engine "Crash/hang [@ mult][@ Balloc] when loading pages on PPC" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=466531
<fta> hm
<fta> see mozilla bug 463073
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 463073 in Security: PSM "Deliver NSPR_4_7_3_RTM to Mozilla" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463073
<fta> #14
<asac> fta: is the first bug the same you get with the jemalloc glitch?
<fta> no, unrelated
<asac> k
<asac> fta: so what are the symptoms for the jemalloc thing?
<fta> initially, it was mozilla bug 452754
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 452754 in jemalloc "Deadlock in jemalloc when using fakeroot" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=452754
<asac> fta: and now that doesnt work anymore?
<fta> now i'm getting <fta2> <jemalloc>: (malloc) Unsupported character in malloc options: 'O'
<asac> fta: ok. i think you can just drop that switch now
<fta> for: DEBIAN_XUL_VER  := $(shell MALLOC_OPTIONS=O xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version)
<asac> previously it hanged in pagefile
<asac> now they did #define MALLOC_PAGEFILE
<asac> er
<asac> err
<asac> they removed that define
<asac> so probably we dont do pagefile anymore
<asac> which hopefully means that its ok now
<fta> O != 0
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> even then
<asac> that seems to be a MALLOC_PAGEFILE feature
<asac> now that isnt enabled anymore
<asac> at least worth a try
<fta> ix:~/bzr/firefox-3.1.head$ fakeroot xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version
<fta> 1.9.1b2pre
<fta> seems fine, but i need to try with xul b2
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> also remember that right after b2 they will backout that things again most likely
<asac> so you need to readd that ;)
<asac> crazy ... i know
<asac> you could also prepatch that backout
<asac> to avoid this
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=464995
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 464995 in jemalloc "avoid reads of size 1 in jemalloc" [Normal,Reopened]
<fta> afaics, it's just a warning so i could just let it untouched
<thunderstruck> asac: last i see on screen is .:07:44:27:. >>            asac << gnomefreak: where is that?  can you please remind me what this is about? im thinking about qt support but not sure
<thunderstruck> kde is borkerd something bad
<thunderstruck> -r
<fta> asac, what did you do why your last commit in 3.1 ? it's not a merge :(
<fta> -why+with
<fta> the fix was in 3.0.4, not in 3.1*
<asac> fta: because the rest wasnt merged either yet
<asac> i did merge -c 377
<fta> i was doing it, now i'm all diverged :((
<gnomefreak> ok court and work sucked today im going to rest and get ready for the shit tomorrow btw if you can avoid it dont hire or fire anyone :(
<asac> fta: you should directly push on commit ,)
<asac> or bzr bind
<asac> i ran update before ... nothing came.
<fta> told you i was waiting for xul to be built
<gnomefreak> it seems biggest issue is with mysql bullshit
<asac> fta: before pushing? why?
<asac> fta: so is your local tree now broken or not?
<fta> today it's not my day, i should stop everything right away
<fta> -it's+is
<gnomefreak> not mine either so dont feel too bad
<asac> gnomefreak: thought in US you can fire without any reason
<gnomefreak> asac: you can but moron thinks i fired him because hes black but the one person left is black :(
<asac> fta: if it helps you push overwrite
<gnomefreak> when the NAACP gets involved it becomes many bad days
<asac> NAACP?
<asac> oh minority group
<gnomefreak> dont reember whast it stands for off hand but its black american right org.
<gnomefreak> national african american something project manybe?
 * gnomefreak wonders if there is a chance PA will be fixed next week
<gnomefreak> holiday next 4 or so days ;)
<fta> PA is rotten for me too. better than last week but still half broken.
<gnomefreak> fta: looks like deps need to be met
<gnomefreak> IIRC PA comes in 2-3 sources
<fta> for me, it installs just fine
<gnomefreak> so i dont see hhowit can break like this
<gnomefreak> its held back here
<gnomefreak> last time i tried it got all screwed up
<fta> at last, bzrtools is in, i had to ask in #bzr earlier today
<gnomefreak> held back are:
<gnomefreak> file-roller libpulse-browse0 libpulse0 pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-hal pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-utils xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<fta> The following packages have been kept back:
<fta>   xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<fta> that's all
<gnomefreak> ok ill try iunsttalling them in a few
<gnomefreak> The following held packages will be changed:  i never seen that before
<fta> asac, i wanted to re-enable system nss/nspr in 3.1b2, but apparently, you reverted the soname stuff so now i'm unsure
<asac> fta: does it fail to build with current version?
<fta> no but the urandom stuff is still there
<asac> fta: what doesnt work ?
<fta> remember the no more than 3 users bug?
<asac> ah
<asac> err
<asac> well 3 users?
<asac> anyway
<asac> fta: ,$(@:$(OBJDIR)/%.so=%.so)
<asac> what does that mean?
<asac> DSO_LDOPTS='-shared -Wl,-soname,$(@:$(OBJDIR)/%.so=%.so)'
<fta> is that the full line ?
<fta> ok
<asac> thats somewhat broken in our nspr build
<asac> upstream nspr has a SONAME as you might guess ... ours is empty
<asac> interestingly enough the nss one is ok
<asac> e.g. its just libnss3.so
<asac> here it hsould just be libnspr4.so (for example)
<asac> but its empty
<asac> thats basically the only blocker for the upload of the transition
<asac> nss is quite perfect
<asac> $ objdump -x libnspr4.so  | grep SON SONAME               libnspr4.so
<asac> thats in upstream tarball
<asac> if we drop the 81_soname patch (e.g. what i did)
<asac> its just empty
<asac> and the DSO_LDOPTS looks like that afaict
<fta> what is/are the target(s) of that rule ?
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: DSO_LDOPTS='-shared -Wl,-soname -Wl,$(notdir $@)'
<fta> at 1st glance, it just drops the dirname of the .so file
<asac> fta: i pasted none-sense
<asac> what i poosted comes from configure.in
<asac> what is important for us is autoconf.mk
<asac> in my build tree we have: ./config/autoconf.mk:DSO_LDOPTS= -shared -Wl,-soname -Wl,$(SONAME)
<asac> hmm
<asac> SONAME is nowhere defined :(
<fta> is was defined somewhere before
<fta> it
<asac> hah
<asac> i have it ;)
<asac> let me check
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<fta>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<fta> <jemalloc>: (malloc) Unsupported character in malloc options: 'O'
<fta> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk:72: parsing mozilla-central-3.1~b2+build1-source.tar.bz2 ...
<fta> yep, just a warning
<asac> its really my memory ;)
<asac> no i remember that last time i did that i ran in the same issue ;)
<asac> but believe it or not, i cannot remember if the fix i am now trying helped ;)
<asac> \o/
<asac> i think it works
<asac> let me stresstest this a big
<asac> bit
<fta> damn, i know why the branding jumped to final
<fta> ifneq (,$(findstring ~b,$(DEBIAN_VERSION)))
<fta> ~b matches beta *and* build
<fta> hmmn, no, not anymore.. +build
<asac> fta: yeah. actually thats why i said that again the other day
<asac> but when you said that its ok, i thought i just overlooked that its not FORCE_OFFICIAL
<asac> and thought that would exclude it
<fta> it's the old code, in 3.0, beta was final
<asac> maybe we want FORCE_UNOFFICIAL ;)
<asac> fta: right
<fta> that code is still there, untouched
<asac> fta: can you move ~b to "milestone" branding?
<asac> ok i think nspr and nss branches are good now
<asac> i verified that removing a symbol from .symbols will fail with the diff
<asac> hmm still one lintian E ... but unrelated
<asac> lets see if thats easy to fix
<asac> hmm ... what is the DEBHELPER token for posinst/rm :(
<fta> old stuff i think
<asac> no i wondered what the right syntax is
<asac> added something no
<asac> w
<asac> fta: ok nspr.head and nss.head seem to be ok. can you also spin them ... install the binaries and see if you end up in any binary compatibility issues? (e.g. apps without respin break)
<asac> or wait one sec
<asac> ok nspr.head rev 54
<asac> nss.head rev 90
<asac> thats good crack i hope ;)
<asac> fta: can you test build and see if there are any binaries conflicts?
<asac> fta: i will do a xulrunner build and see if the dependencies are right there too
<asac> first just firefox (e.g. new libnss/nspr + old xul)
<asac> not really expecting that it works
<asac> ;)
<asac> ephy works too without respin
<asac> not much tht can be wrong then i guess
<asac> evolution + SSL works too
<asac> (without respin)
<asac> firefox-30 build succeeded ... even though xulrunner is not yet respun
<asac> oh
<asac> we have to bump symbols to current package version
<asac> (when we are happy with it)
<fta> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/retaining-ubuntu-developers
<asac> fta: ok branches are ready now
<asac> fta: i guess you have comments for that spec
<asac> fta: let me know if you want to test nss/nspr still
<asac> i will take a break and then start to forward bugs. would appreciate if you could close xul 1.9.1 before that ;)
<asac> err s/bugs/patches/
<fta> hm, reco, did i talk to myself?
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: i think so
<asac> 23:39 < fta> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/retaining-ubuntu-developers
<asac> 23:41 < asac> fta: ok branches are ready now
<fta> <asac> fta: i guess you have comments for that spec
<fta> <fta> asac, there's no blueprint for anything we do ? i see you have one for nm, but everything else is unrelated to our team field of activity
<fta> <fta> i would love to see something with qa & motu
<fta> <fta> also implement the unittests idea we discussed in pragues
<fta> <fta> btw, i would like to have those unit test packaged, so anyone interested could run them
<asac> 23:43 < asac> fta: i guess you have comments for that spec
<fta> <fta> i've done that for chromium
<asac> 23:49 < asac> fta: let me know if you want to test nss/nspr still
<asac> 23:49 < asac> i will take a break and then start to forward bugs. would appreciate if you could close xul 1.9.1 before that ;)
<fta> <fta> (at first because there's nothing else to see, but now i think there's something useful there)
<asac> 23:50 < asac> err s/bugs/patches/
<fta> * Disconnected (Network is unreachable).
<asac> fta: yeah.
<asac> fta: point is we have enough specs
<asac> fta: and the bug spec was never fully drafted
<fta> yep, i've just been told the same thing in -devel for multiarch
<asac> for multiarch?
<asac> how is that related?
<fta> it's not
<asac> ah
<asac> fta: we == mozilla
<fta> yep
<asac> ok
<asac> thought you understood we == ubuntu ;)
<fta> no moz
<fta> well umoz
<asac> j
<asac> y
<asac> ;)
<armin76> lies
<asac> see what happens when you use simple-patchsys
<asac> i just foudn myself editing patches directly instead of code :)
 * asac runs cdbs-edit-patch
<asac> sigh ... cdbs-edit-patch just ran autotools stuff :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-27
<fta> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1b2) Gecko/20081126 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Shiretoko/3.1b2
<fta> asac, your distribution.ini says firefox even if the branding is not firefox :(
<asac> oh completely forgot about that ;)
<asac> distribution.ini.firefox distribution.ini.abrowser ... dont think we need a template
<fta> it should match the desktop, ie, firefox/abrowser/minefield/shiretoko
<fta> so a template is better
<asac> gnome-terminal consumes 600M mem
<asac> have to close it i guess
<fta> that's why i'm using xterms
<fta> strangely, ff is using 12% cpu while idle
<asac> i think X has a huge mem leak here ;)
<asac> i closed everything ... and still 1.5G in use
<asac> omg geyes_applet2 uses 100 ;)
<asac> tomboy 65
<fta> RES ? or VIRT ?
<asac> RES
<asac> bzr-notify 25 RES
<asac> that has to go
<asac> i never installed
<asac> it
<asac> now i have to find it and purge it
<asac> ok bzr-gtk uninstalled ;)
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 27772 fta       20   0  556m 385m  30m S   18 19.0   3:25.03 firefox-3.1
<fta> 10384 root      20   0  218m 172m  15m S    1  8.5  49:32.14 Xorg
<fta>  8511 fta       20   0  208m  61m  23m S    0  3.0  10:11.08 rhythmbox
<fta> 10576 fta       20   0  162m  58m  21m S    0  2.9   3:12.31 liferea-bin
<fta> 10850 fta       20   0 91476  47m  14m S    0  2.3   0:30.10 evince
<fta> 10568 fta       20   0  140m  36m  18m S    0  1.8   0:47.21 nautilus
<asac> oh ... i have two Xorg ;)
<asac>  5517 root      20   0  553m 152m  13m S    4  7.6 131:33.30 Xorg
<asac>  5877 root      20   0  553m 152m  13m S    0  7.6   0:00.00 Xorg
<asac> too bad. this ended in a reboot ;)
<fta> eheh
<asac> 13997 root      20   0 54716 2560 1952 S    0  0.1   0:00.04 NetworkManager
<asac> sry
<asac> 2560
<asac> thats cool
<asac> i blame python apps for most bloat ;)
<asac> why does jockey-backend need 20m res?
<asac> NM doesnt even use 2.5m
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77255/
<asac> thats the ordered "root" process list
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77256/
<asac> thats the user process list
<asac> (more or less virgin sys)
<fta> trackerd, bbaaaaaahh
<fta> prism is still broken, no idea why
<fta> jaunty only, intrepid is fine
<asac> fta: intrepid == same version as in jaunty, just built on intrepid is fine?
<asac> fta: maybe a maxVersion thing?
<fta> same problem after a rebuild, even with fresher sources
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://webrunner/content/webrunner.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 31"  data: no]
<fta> Error: WebRunner is undefined
<fta> Source File: chrome://webrunner/content/webrunner.xul
<fta> Line: 167
<asac> fta: xul 1.9.1?
<wiki> Is it possible to upload a hidden release to my ppa without it affecting/superseding my other releases.I want to test if my pkg is building properly on all platforms.
<james_w> asac: how do I turn an xpi in to an orig.tar.gz?
<asac> james_w: med-xpi-unpack
<asac> james_w: makes a standard structure out of it
<asac> james_w: thats in mozilla-devscripts
<directhex> clever!
<james_w> is it normal to have a get-orig-source rule?
<asac> james_w: not in our extension branches atm
<james_w> I would have thought that would be a good idea, rather than having a watch file that downloaded something that couldn't be used straight away
<asac> james_w: volans has developed a set of script that might be helpfule here
<directhex> get-orig-source is a joyous thing. except when repacking to tgz, which causes pain
<asac> james_w: well. get-orig-source doesnt help us as we have upstream in the branches
<james_w> it's separate from that in my opinion
<james_w> it's about getting the .orig.tar.gz to build against
<asac> james_w: why would you want that?
<asac> james_w: it feels like redundancy
<asac> we already have the orig in the bzr branch
<james_w> because we need an .orig.tar.gz
<asac> only problem is "how" to spot the right revision
<asac> james_w: imo bzr bd --export-upstream --export-upstream-rev=... is the right thing to do
<asac> james_w: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~volans/firefox-extensions/med-auto-scripts
<asac> thats what volans did so far
<james_w> if export-upstream is the best way to do it why don't you set up the branches like that?
<asac> james_w: what do you mean?
<james_w> why isn't the config of the branch set up to do that automatically?
<asac> james_w: how?
<james_w> though it doesn't work too well at the moment for uploading a -2
<asac> james_w: a while back we talked about it
<james_w> with a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> (e.g. how to find the right revision for upstream)
<asac> i thought there was no "generic" solution
<james_w> you can set the revision in there
<asac> james_w: cool
<james_w> then when you want to work on a new upstream change that, add a changelog entry, fix up anything else and commit it
<asac> james_w: and i suppose that that file gets also committed?
<james_w> it will then start building from the revision
<james_w> then I could just grab the branch and run "bzr bd"
<asac> james_w: ok. lets take a step back:
<james_w> however, as I said it is currently broken for uploading a -2
<james_w> or -0ubuntu2
<asac> lets assume i have a .ubuntu branch (e.g. full source packaging) ... now i merge a new .upstream into it:
<asac> cd test.ubuntu; bzr merge ../test.upstream; bzr commit -m "* new upstream release X.y.Z"
<james_w> yep, I forgot that bit
<asac> how can i know up front what revision the merge will have
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g.
<james_w> do a "vi .bzr-builddeb/default.conf" before commit
<asac> and what shall i add there? i dont know the revision the commit will be before?
<james_w> no
<asac> (its not the top level revision which i could guess afaik, its the nested version)
<james_w> you don't tell it the revision in *this* branch, you tell it the revision in the upstream branch that you are working off
<james_w> in your example it's the last revision of ../test.upstream
<asac> james_w: ok. but that requires to keep upstream ?
<james_w> no, just to know the revision id of it
<james_w> once you have that and you have merged it you can delete the upstream branch
<asac> james_w: ok so i guess bzr bd sees the branch nick and then finds the right merge revision?
<james_w> eh?
<asac> james_w: if i delete .upstream after that
<asac> how will bzr bd be able to produce a orig?
<asac> i assumed it would use --export-upstream=. --export-upstream=magic-revision
<asac> err
<asac> i assumed it would use --export-upstream=. --export-upstream-revision=magic-revision
<james_w> yep
<asac> james_w: so. from what i understand its not magic-revision i add to default.conf ... but just "upstream-revision"
<asac> how does bzr bd find the magic-revision in the .ubuntu branch ;)?
<james_w> the revision id of the tip revision of the upstream branch when you merge it
<asac> james_w: revision id != revno?
<james_w> exactly
<asac> james_w: ok that makes sense. how can i see revision id?
<james_w> revision id is a uuid which won't change when you merge
<james_w> bzr log --show-ids
<asac> nice
<james_w> talking with you has made me see that this could be improved
<asac> james_w: ok. so what exactly is needed in default.conf?
<james_w> jelmer uses this mode and keeps hitting the -2 problem
<james_w> and I think I may be able to make it work for him, make it easier for you, and still work for the other use case that is why we have these problems
<james_w> I need to think about it a bit more first though
<asac> james_w: sure
<asac> james_w: actually. we have those auto scripts i pointed you to
<james_w> http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/export_upstream.html
<asac> james_w: those are atomic things helpful to auto sync with AMO repository
<james_w> I think "export-upstream = ." should work
<asac> james_w: ok. is there a convenience script that allows me to branch "upstream" from a .ubuntu branch?
<james_w> I reckon you should hold off from using this in anger until I have fixed it up though
<asac> that would help me to upgrade the .upstream branches
<james_w> there is code, but no script
<asac> e.g. bzr branch-upstream lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/extension1.ubuntu
<asac> err
<asac> e.g. bzr branch-upstream lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/extension1.ubuntu extension1.upstream
<asac> that would be quite cool i think
<asac> james_w: so i can export-upstream-revision = <revno-upstream-head> ... and bzr commit would look at the export-upstream = ... field, then guess the upstream revision-id ... and remember that in the commit somewhere?
<asac> sounds like massiv magic ;)
<asac> james_w: or do I need to use tag: ... for now? (in export-upstream-revision)
<asac> (would work too here i guess)
<james_w> there's no magic to remember a revision id
<james_w> if you put a revision number in export-upstream-revision then it will look up that revision number in whatever you have for export-upstream whenever it needs that revision
<asac> james_w: ok. how is the syntax for a revision-id?
<asac> is there some prefix like: tag:
<asac> or just the revision id?
<james_w> revid:
<asac> cool
<asac> that will work
<fta2> asac, why did you remove the shlib from nspr ?
<asac> fta2: whats the prob?
<fta2> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/x/xulrunner-1.9/
<asac> yeah
<asac> i looked at those
<asac> as outlined in mail its not really for us yet ;)
<asac> but a good start
<fta2> indeed. it should identify VCS-* and try to merge that with what has been really pushed. tricky.
<asac> fta2: heh
<asac> fta2: yeah. well. do you have scrollback?
<asac> fta2: i talked about it with james
<fta2> not here. only at home
<asac> fta2: we need to add a meta file that refers to upstream branch and revision-id
<asac> we would then commit that when we bump the changelog
<asac> unfortunate that we dont have a .upstream branch
<asac> but we actually could use something like the import .upstream branch
<asac> fta2: i wonder how long branching xulrunner .upstream takes ;)
<asac> its quite a bunch of files
 * asac runs time bzr branch http://package-import.ubuntu.com/x/xulrunner-1.9/intrepid-upstream
<fta2> i gave up on imports of upstream branches in lp for chromium, always broken :(
<fta2> and locally, git-svn is many times faster than bzr-svn
<fta2> so i work in git now
<asac> yeah
<fta2> asac, bug 302859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302859 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany: Failed to instantiate LoginManager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302859
<fta2> same for me
<fta2> this is related to 1.9.1
<asac> fta2: yes. maxVersion issue too here
<fta2> yep, i've mentionned that in the bug already, i'll prepare a patch for seb
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-28
<fta> asac, found the prism bug. it's caused by mozilla bug 462774
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 462774 in General "drop JSON.jsm" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462774
<fta> like for epiphany, restricting prism to xul 1.9.0.* helped
<gnomefreak> i have sound :)
<gnomefreak> anyone know nafun@jabber.ccc.de is?
<asac> gnomefreak: huh?
<asac> gnomefreak: i am on jabber.ccc.de
<asac> no idea who nafun is ;)
<gnomefreak> asac nafun wanted me to add it so making sure its not someone from here
<rZr> asac: hi hey you're member of ccc ? I planned to move to ccc camp coup of years ago
<gnomefreak> isnt ccc.* open to all?
 * gnomefreak not sure who i am on jabber
<asac> rZr: not member ... just jabber
<gnomefreak> oh crap today is the first :(
<gnomefreak> oh no it isnt
<gnomefreak> asac: any idea on why IMAP has so many problems?
<gnomefreak> bug 302320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302320 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird Template is deleted when right clicking on message body" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302320
<gnomefreak> asac: did you change your mind on bug 130255?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130255 in firefox "Wish: Please default-accept CAcert.org SSL Certificates" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130255
<gnomefreak> nevermind the idiot wasnt reading before posting
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: CAcert has known weaknesses in their certification process
<asac> so its not really trust-worthy
<gnomefreak> i agree
 * directhex is trustworthy, offers to sign peoples' certificates for beer
<gnomefreak> i dont like this bug :( one of your wontfix bugs ;)
<gnomefreak> directhex: i finished that package
<gnomefreak> its in my PPA
<directhex> gnomefreak, which package, sorry?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 266946 should stay as wont fix IMHO but this will chnage with the QT port for FF
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266946 in firefox-3.0 "firefox installs unnecessary packages when installing on KDE" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266946
<gnomefreak> directhex: you asked about startupmanager on 11/25 im fairly sure it was you
<directhex> did i?
<gnomefreak> yes but please dont make me look it up in logs ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i'm debating on flashgot since it NEEDS a download manager we have a few AFAIK it just seems alot of work however people do use it alot
 * gnomefreak smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: for the KDE thing the most important issue is ubufox. it currently pulls in half of gnome
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug in general is valid though ... after a bunch of discussions i admitted that
<gnomefreak> ok but are we porting ubufox for QT?
<directhex> kubufox?
<gnomefreak> sounds good to me bug its gonna be a pain in the ass since it has so many deps
<gnomefreak> s/bug/but
<directhex> ubufoKs!
 * gnomefreak needs to eat and head to show for an hour or so to log in new work so gary can start today
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back
<asac> directhex: gnomefreak: its not really ubufox. its apturl that needs to better support kde
<fta> asac, how come build-system.tar.gz is no longer in hardy?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20012919/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.prism_0.9.1%2Bsvn20081126r20278-0ubuntu1~fta2~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: i thought this was introduced in intrepid
<asac> fta: most likely you had a backport from .head branch in your ppa? and now that archive is higher you see this regression?
<asac> http://blog.mozilla.com/ligong/2008/11/18/firefox-china-edition-released-today/
<asac> i guess that means we need livemargins packaged
<asac> aka Juice
<asac> non-free
<asac> great that mozilla releases non-free stuff now
<asac> or isnt that an official mozilla product?
<asac> asked on blog comment?
<asac> s/?/!/
<asac> seems to be released by mozilla bejing
<asac> at from http://blog.mozilla.com/ligong/about/
<asac> oops
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org.cn/thunderbird/
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org.cn/firefox/
<asac> ^^ bumb
<asac> armin76: ^^
<asac> fta: whats going on with 1.9.1? are the jemalloc issues sorted?
<fta> yes
<asac> uploaded?
<fta> not yet, i wanted nspr/nss, or maybe it could wait
<asac> fta: as long as it doesnt need those versions at build time i would not wait for them
<asac> fta: have you tested nspr/nss?
<fta> not yet.
<asac> fta: for me stuff works fine. shlibs-control file was intentionally dropped because it doesnt work with "unversioned" sonames as it seems
<asac> so we just have symbols
<asac> but that seems to work during build time here
<asac> also symbols are properly auto-regenerated
<asac> and i upgraded just binaries and saw no regressions
<asac> only test missing is whether our xulrunner built against that really works with upstream nspr/nss
<asac> but i tested that last time afair
 * asac spins xul
<fta> i'm pushing xul/ff. we'll see later on.
<asac> cool
<asac> i think archive admins might need a bit until they approve it
<asac> we can try to get pittis attention before if we want it
<fta> asac, xul uploaded
<asac> good ... ffox too?
<asac> both with bug in changelog?
<fta> i'm on it
<asac> (pleaes bug id)
<asac> thanks
<fta> yes
<asac> james_w: bzr: ERROR: Could not find .changes file: ../builds/network-manager_0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu1.8.10.1~0hardy~nm1_i386.changes.
<asac> thats what i am usually getting when a -S -sd build succeeds
<asac> in consequence, the results are not copied to result-dir
<james_w> what command are you running?
<asac> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77759/
<asac> thats the start and then end ;)
<james_w> you need a "-S"
<james_w> a second one, outside of the build command
<asac> james_w: ok i understand. but why? couldnt you just say: copy all .changes that were created?
<asac> e.g. always test for source + binary changes ... and copy those over that exist
<james_w> you could
<james_w> but what if you had a build command that put the changes somewhere other than ..
<james_w> and you had an old bust _source.changes in ..
<asac> james_w: as long as you find a matching one, thats not a problem imo
<asac> so: none found -> error
<asac> one or both found -> use that
<james_w> then it would copy the bust one and you might not realise
<asac> debuild ends with error code -> fail
<james_w> and both found means you don't really know
<asac> james_w: but how is that now different?
<asac> james_w: you never know that the .changes is the one produced by the build do you?
<james_w> yes, it's not ideal if you have a build command that puts things elsewhere than ..
<james_w> bug this is conservative at least
<asac> james_w: personally i think its not a problem
<asac> james_w: build commands should just do normal things.
<asac> but my case is quiet normal
<asac> james_w: if build command doesnt put results in the build-dir its all busted anyway
<asac> james_w: does dpkg-buildpackage or debuild support to put results elsewhere?
<james_w> no
<james_w> pdebuild does it
<asac> yeah. but still this bug seems unrelated
<asac> e.g. if you do it now, and have old files in build-dir then the behaviour will do bad things too
<asac> you could do feasibility tests by looking at timestamps
<asac> (for this issue)
<asac> but then, people often mess up time-syncs in local nets
<asac> so i think there is really not much you can do for users that specify a custom output dir in build command
<fta> i wish we had sqlite >= 3.6.4
<asac> james_w: oh. another idea is to look at result-dir before starting
<asac> if there are matching changes -> remember timestamps and then check whether they were modified after build
<asac> fta: i wish we had whatever version moz uses now again ;)
<fta> it's the same wish then :)
<asac> fta: what was the 3.1 bug?
<asac> fta: they backed out for b2
<asac> probably relanded for b3pre
<fta> bug 274187 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274187 in ubuntu "FFe - firefox 3.1 and xulrunner 1.9.1 for intrepid/universe" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274187
<asac> ok let me remove FFe
<asac> ;)
<asac> and open jaunty task
<asac> done
<fta> there's a bunch of new in-source libs for <video> that we don't have system wide (or that we have but not fresh enough) :(
<fta> basically, moz is working with upstream to they are importing snapshots every few days
<asac> fta: yeah. makes sense to not do the same for syslibs, but keep using the in-source ones until this settles
<fta> yep, that's why i didn't spend a second on that
<asac> if you ask me its unlikely that 3.1 will become final in time for jaunty
<asac> fta: do you see this random menu auto-activiation bug in 3.1?
<asac> i thnk ijust saw it once
<asac> in 3.0
<asac> when clicking on bookmarks it opened "bookmark this page ..."
<asac> and i am 100% sure i didnt even move the mouse
<asac> because i just a thinkpad mouse pointer ...
<asac> and it doesnt move at all untill i touch it
<fta> i was with b2pre, but strangely enough, with b2 i don't. i just didn't force the extensions (yet)
<asac> hmm
<asac> so maybe extension related
<asac> but i think o nbug people claim that even all extensions disabled dont help
<fta> so my issue may be a different one. i have 26 extensions.. difficult to tell
<asac> fta: for now i would think its not extension related
<asac> fta: you saw the same issue with bookmark this page right?
<fta> with all the menus in the bm toolbar
<asac> fta: do you have mouse gestures?
<fta> no
<asac> (extension)
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: menus in the bm toolbar?
<asac> i dont have a menu there
<asac> ok reproduced here with all extensions disabled (3.0)
<fta> a left click selected an item (the 1st one?) while it should have opened the menu, while a click + hold did the right thing.
<asac> with history
<asac> i have about 1:20 (fail:success)
<asac> fta: ah ... you say it happens for bookmark folders
<asac> interesting
<asac> so there have to be even two bugs:
<asac> (either, or i think)
<asac> 1) button release gets converted to click event even when button release is over a different UI element than the previous button press
<asac> or
<asac> 2) event bubbles to menu, and menu doesnt properly process "out-of-window" events
<asac> (that could be a missing negative integer check)
<asac> since i am sure my pointer doesnt intersect with menu action i would go for 2) for now
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<fta> mozilla bug 449443
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449443 in Storage "Upgrade to SQLite 3.6.4" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449443
<fta> no backout since
<asac> fta: i think on release branch
<asac> "Heads up for 1.9.0.5... we're backing out the SQLite upgrade."
<asac> seems only on 1.9.0
<fta> for jaunty, i think 3.6.4 is a good idea. upstream says "Version 3.6.6.2 of SQLite is recommended for all new development. Upgrading from versions 3.6.4 through 3.6.6 is strongly recommented."
<fta> asac, i just asked pitti
 * fta going out for ~1/2h
<fta> gone
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20030832/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1%7Eb2%2Bbuild1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> you broke it :(
<fta> asac, my bad for not testing your last commit :(
<fta> too bad :(
<fta> fixed
<asac> fta: the patch rename?
<asac> dumb me
<asac> argh
<asac> heeh
<asac> ;)
<fta> you renamed the patch, but forgot the series
<asac> fta: just reupload the same changelog
<asac> with version bumped
<asac> yeah
<fta> too late
<asac> fta: bad
<asac> initial uploads should have the full changelog ;)
<asac> but well
<fta> people don't care about xul, they will read ff
<asac> fta: yeah. things that dont get published not need a new changelog ... for future ;)
<asac> but ok
<fta> ok, i'll try to remember that
<asac> i sometimes forget it too
<asac> fta: once we have nspr/nss up we need to respin everything ;) ... good for upload count
<asac> too bad that most rdepends seem to be in main
<asac> libgeier0 ;)
<fta> lol
 * asac merges NM 0.7
<asac> fina
<asac> l
<asac> really bad that most fixes landed after our release ;)
<asac> and first thing they did before they fixed things, they changed API/ABI
<asac> so just upgrading to 0.7 isnt possible
<asac> and backporting is similar painful
<asac> because they switched from using struct members directly to accessor functions everywhere
<fta> gasp
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20032359/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b2%2Bbuild1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> g++ -o nsNSSCertificate.o -c -I../../../../dist/include/system_wrappers -include ../../../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DNSS_ENABLE_ECC -DXPCOM_TRANSLATE_NSGM_ENTRY_POINT=1 -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM_OBSOLETE -D_IMPL_NS_GFX -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XREAPI -DIMPL_NS_NET -DIMPL_THEBES  -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=Linux -I/usr/include/nss -I. -I. -I../../../../dist/include/nspr -I../../../../
<fta> dist/include/xpcom -I../../../../dist/include/string -I../../../../dist/include/necko -I../../../../dist/include/uriloader -I../../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../../dist/include/docshell -I../../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../../dist/include/dom -I../../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../../dist/include/locale -I../../../../dist/include/profile -I../../../../dist/include/windowwatcher -I../../../../dist/include/js -I../../../../dist/inclu
<fta> de/widget -I../../../../dist/include/layout -I../../../../dist/include/content -I../../../../dist/include/xpconnect -I../../../../dist/include/unicharutil -I../../../../dist/include/pipboot -I../../../../dist/include   -I../../../../dist/include/pipnss -I/usr/include/nspr   -I/usr/include  -I/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2+build1+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/dist/sdk/include    -fPIC   -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wover
<fta> loaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -pedantic -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions    -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsNSSCertificate.pp nsNSSCertificate.cpp
<fta> nsNSSCertificate.cpp: In member function 'virtual nsresult nsNSSCertificate::GetAllTokenNames(PRUint32*, PRUnichar***)':
<fta> nsNSSCertificate.cpp:913: error: 'PK11_GetAllSlotsForCert' was not declared in this scope
<fta> make[6]: *** [nsNSSCertificate.o] Error 1
<fta> make[6]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2+build1+nobinonly/bui
<fta> how come i didn't come into this earlier ? b2 *is* in my ppa
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> --with-system-nspr --with-system-nss ??? eehhhhh ?
<fta> hmm
<asac> fta: thats why i asked if it builds with old nss/nspr
<asac> lets see if its in new symbols but not in old
<fta> i thought i was using in-source nss, but it's just ff, not xul !?
<fta> time to push nspr/nss. trying in my ppa 1st.
<fta> looks like i have the opportunity to fix the changelog after all
<asac> fta: fix changelog?
<fta> what you proposed earlier
<asac> what did i propose?
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah ;)
<fta> <asac> fta: just reupload the same changelog
<asac> in xulrunner 1.9.1
<asac> thought you want to fix nss ;)
<fta> i think i should fix the nss/nspr deps too
 * asac is a context-less bot ;)
<asac> fta: yes. fix the test
<fta> yep
<asac> so it uses in-source ... we will respin anyway when nss/nspr is up
<asac> just so that it really uses the new libs and not the links
<fta> building your stuff this time...
<asac> my stuff?
<fta> nss/nspr
<asac> in ppa ?
<asac> ok
<fta> i need to check what pkg-config reports now
<asac> hopefully the right upstream versoin ;)
<asac> Name: NSS
<asac> Description: Mozilla Network Security Services
<asac> Version: 3.12.0.3
<asac> Name: NSPR
<asac> Description: The Netscape Portable Runtime
<asac> Version: 4.7.1
<asac> hmm ... somewhat wrong i guess ;)
<asac> but as long as it was bumped its ok i guess
<asac> oh i have the old ;)
<asac> on this machine
<asac> Name: NSS
<asac> Description: Mozilla Network Security Services
<asac> Version: 3.12.2
<asac> Name: NSPR
<asac> Description: The Netscape Portable Runtime
<asac> Version: 4.7.3
<asac> makes more sens
<fta> both sent to my ppa
<fta> I hope i'll not be flooded by emails like for the subpixel change in xul
<asac> fta: so to test: 1st -> test that old apps work with new binaries
<asac> 2nd -> test that building rdepends creates proper lower bounds on the new binary versoins
<asac> fta: we need to find a smarter pattern to guess the right maxversion/minversion at build time
<asac> something like looking at pkg-config version and then guessing the right min/max version thing
<asac> doesnt make sense to fix ephy upstream to 1.9 ... it works well with 1.9.1 if its build against 1.9.1
<asac> ok ... now i probably loose network
<asac> testing something
<fta> asac, are you sure ephy is fine when built with 1.9.1 ?
<asac> fta: yes. worked here quite good
<asac> at least my dev tree
<asac> if package doesnt work it must be something related to packaging
<fta> <fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20032926/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-hppa.epiphany-browser_2.24.1-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> <fta> checking whether we can compile and run XPCOM programs... no
<fta> <fta> configure: error: Cannot compile and run XPCOM programs
<asac> fta: ah ... i think i remember
<asac> fta: did you commit your uploaded stuff yet?
<fta> not yet, i'm still testing nss
<fta> seems fine
<asac> fta: please push 1.9.1 then ;)
<asac> you can go on testing
<asac> fta: to bzr i mean ;)
<fta> done
<fta> seems all fine for epy, ff3, ff3.1
<asac> good
<asac> fta: is seb still there?
<asac> otherwise i can upload that
<fta> upload what?
<asac> rphy
<asac> maxVersion stuff
<fta> seb did it already
<fta> i'm ready to re-push xul
<asac> k
<asac> DO it
<asac> ;)
<asac> most likely pitti wont be back till monday ;) ... so binary new might need to wait a bit
<fta> done
<fta> i hope it's good this time :P
<fta> nice page: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas :)))
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-29
<fta> mozilla bug 466531
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 466531 in JavaScript Engine "Crash/hang [@ mult][@ Balloc] when loading pages on PPC" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=466531
<fta> asac, see mozilla bug 463073
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 463073 in Security: PSM "Deliver NSPR_4_7_3_RTM to Mozilla" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463073
<asac> fta: what was the songir dtracking bug?
<asac> found it
<fta> ?
<fta> backout NRPS 4.7.3 to fix js-eng crash on Mac PPC builds
<fta> well, mac ppc...
<asac> shouldnt block us ... right
<asac> fta: in case you see seb pop up you can also ask him to bin NEW the xul things
<asac> (over weekend i mean)
<asac> or riddell
<asac> oh ... or hobbsee ;)
<asac> she should be available
<asac> fta: ok asked hobbsee and stevenk in -devel
<fta> ok
<fta> asac, i think it's too late for hobbsee today
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78095/
<asac> fta: but tomorrow starts early for her too ;)
<fta> yep but probably no sooner than 4am for us
<asac> 4am? .... thats 1400 for her?
<asac> @time Australia/Sydney
<ubottu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: November 30 2008, 06:16:53 - Next meeting: Server Team in 2 days
<asac> 4 hours from now its 10am ;)
<fta> see my paste
<asac> he?
<asac> what numbers are those?
<fta> num of lines on irc per hour
<fta> in all chans we have in common
<asac> fta: that might be biased by weekdays
<asac> fta: only check sunday ;)
<fta> i don't log week days, and grep is not smart enough
<fta> i see tons of:
<fta> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIINIParserFactory.createINIParser]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b2/components/nsUpdateService.js :: getLocale :: line 534"  data: no]
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b2/components/nsUpdateService.js
<fta> Line: 534
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/20587/openSUSE_Bids_Good-Bye_to_EULA
<VladUA> Hi! Can anyone assist me in extracted my bookmarks from corrupted "places.sqlite" file? (Firefox 3.0.4, hardy heron):)
<asac> VladUA: how is it corrupted?
<VladUA> In such way that I cant neither add new bookmark nor export any
<VladUA> and sometimes buttons and menu items are greyed (inactive)
<VladUA> when rename places.slite all are ok
<VladUA> If I'd have few bookmarks I'd copy'n'paste them
<VladUA> I 've downloaded sqlitebrowser and have seen bookmarks in places.sqlite
<VladUA> all I can do now - select strings with urls within browser. but how to export them into html file?
<VladUA> Any idea?
<fta> does "sqlite3 places.sqlite .dump" report an error ?
<VladUA> If it is correct:
<VladUA> unable to open shared library [places.sqlite]
<fta> move to your profile dir first
<VladUA> ok
<fta> or "sqlite3 ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/places.sqlite .dump"
<fta> it's verbose
<VladUA> Unable to open database "places.sqlite": file is encrypted or is not a database
<fta> hmm, never seen that
<VladUA> oh sorry dump is here
<fta> you also have backups in "bookmarkbackups"
<fta> you should have a few, if you do, try to restore from there
<VladUA> You are right but I ;ve tried it cannot
<VladUA> dump is too large
<fta> using Bookmarks / Edit bookmarks, then "Import and backups" / Restore ?
<VladUA> and terminal allows only last part
<VladUA> to see
<VladUA> Yes firstly when  I stuck with problem I tried to backup and restore
<VladUA> In gui it gives no error but do nothing
<fta> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Bookmarks_history_and_toolbar_buttons_not_working_-_Firefox
<VladUA> As I understand all bookmarks are in places.sqlite but in bookmarks,html and backupbookmarks folder there only part of them
<VladUA> Yepp the situation is exact but I have not exported before bookmarks
<VladUA> Anyway thank you for attention:)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-30
<fta> too bad, it's impossible to have ttf-mscorefonts-installer in build-deps :(
<Jazzva> asac, ping
<fta> asac, did you hear from Hobbsee yet?
<fta> Jazzva, hi
<Jazzva> fta, hello... how are you? :)
<fta> i want holidays !!
<Jazzva> here they come ;).. I want them too, but tough chances for me... exams and projects :(
<asac> Jazzva: pong
<asac> fta_: nope ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I've been planning to update gnome-voice-control to 0.3 for quite a long time now. But it needs pocketsphinx and sphinxbase. It was packaged by David (one of the sphinx devs, I think) and pushed to REVU. I tried to help him to get advocates few times, but nothing.
<Jazzva> So I was wondering if you could help me to get the packages to Debian. I reviewed both of them, and they looked fine to me...
<fta> lol, bypassing revu using debian ;)
<asac> thats the idea of revu ;)
<asac> make it easier to get new packages into debian ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> Jazzva: did you leave the comments in revu?
<asac> where are the packages?
<Jazzva> Yep...
<Jazzva> well, it was few months ago, I'm not sure if they're still up
<Jazzva> just to check
<Jazzva> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pocketsphinx
<Jazzva> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sphinxbase
<Jazzva> RainCT also reviewed them...
<Jazzva> maybe it would be good if we get them to debian. Then I would upgrade ubuntu package to 0.3, push it to debian, then sync it back to ubuntu... yay :)
<asac> Jazzva: do we need them as separate packages?
<asac> couldnt they just be included in gnome-voice-control?
<Jazzva> asac: I guess they could, but isn't it considered bad practice to bundle libraries with the package?
<asac> Jazzva: depends. if they are released in same tarball upstream its ok
<asac> otherwise probably not
<Jazzva> they're not
<Jazzva> asac: gnome-voice-control is in separate tarball
<asac> hmm
<asac> Jazzva: ceck for ITP stuff in debian please
<asac> otherwise open an ITP ... ask upstream guy what role he wants to have ... maybe use you as maintainer and him as uploader or vv
<Jazzva> i think that he would be the maintainer for pocketsphinx and sphinxbase
<asac> Jazzva: ask him if he would want to maintain that in debian
<Jazzva> asac, there RFP, which should be ITP, debian bug 439185
<ubottu> Debian bug 439185 in wnpp "RFP: pocketsphinx -- Lightweight speech recognition engine" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/439185
<Jazzva> asac, ok, I will.. I'll get back to you when I get the reply :).
<Jazzva> and thanks :)
<asac> welcome
<fta> hmm, seems ctrl-tab is gone in b2..
<asac> good ... finally something is done against tabs ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> isnt that used for switching tabs?
<fta> yes
<fta> it was
<asac> so when it doesnt exist anymore, it will train people to use less tabs
<fta> now, the tab list button is back
<fta> but when i single click it (to see the list), it just jumps to the 1st tab :(
<fta> i have to click and hold
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah the glorious bug
<asac> i assume that the issue should start in nsEventStateManager::CheckForAndDispatchClick
<asac>  //If mouse is still over same element, clickcount will be > 1.
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/content/events/src/nsEventStateManager.cpp#2885
<fta> is that new ?
<asac> no its not new
<asac> but the issue exists in 3.0 too
<asac> its a huge chunk of shit code
<asac> there probably is a bug ;)
<asac> current idea is that ShiftFocus* stuff is called by click on menubar
<asac> which moves the mCurrentTarget field to the menu
<asac> and the code thinks its still the same
<asac> then it dispatches the click ... and since the mouse position is negative you get some randomness ;)
<asac> due to overflow
<fta> asac, what i'm supposed to do for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20012919/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.prism_0.9.1%2Bsvn20081126r20278-0ubuntu1~fta2~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/f1a682d3d
<fta> can't you include that in the next upload ? it's zero risk
<asac> fta: can you build with that
<asac> and _slowly_ try to reproduce this click thing ;)
<asac> and see if it prints this stuff at all then ;)
<asac> currently tend to "yes"
<asac> s/tend/lean/
<fta> ?
<asac> 17:32 < fta> can't you include that in the next upload ?
<asac> 17:33 < asac> currently tend to "yes"
<asac> 17:33 < asac> s/tend/lean/
<fta> hm, still unclear. is it possible to add the build-system into the xul sdk in hardy ?
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6274251
<fta> i've been applying that for a while: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines i kind of like it
<tonyyarusso> Hey, if there's anyone with a more skill than me and a bit of spare time, would you mind taking a look at the various bugs filed against kompozer in 8.10?  For some reason in this release it's segfaulting under various circumstances, although the kompozer package itself hasn't changed since Feisty I think (just merged between repos).
<tonyyarusso> I have no idea what the issue is unfortunately, but there are some useful-looking bug reports that might give one of you a clue.
<asac> tonyyarusso: when was the last rebuild?
<asac> tonyyarusso: what happens on the console when it crashes?
<tonyyarusso> asac: rebuild meaning what exactly?  The last thing I did manually, as in type in "debuild -S" myself was like three releases ago.  As far as what the Launchpad automatic stuff or anything done by other release mgmt people, I have no idea.
<asac> tonyyarusso: try to do a rebuild
<tonyyarusso> asac: normally on the console it just says somethign like "application crashed: segmentation fault"
<asac> and see if things go away
<tonyyarusso> Anything in particular I should be looking for while the output flies by?
<asac> before crashing?
<asac> no
<asac> no idea ... you could try to get a backtrace
<asac> but i would suggest to first do a rebuild locally and see if that elps
<tonyyarusso> will do
<tonyyarusso> btw, what determines the icon that shows up next to a program in "Add/Remove Programs"?  The icon is right in the Applications menu once installed, but there's just a generic one in that list.
<asac> tonyyarusso: at best create -dbgsym packages locally so you can get a backtrace later ... install pkg-create-dbgsym before building to achieve that
<asac> tonyyarusso: the icon is part of app-install-data ... maintainer of that is mvo. you can request a merge if you have a branch
<tonyyarusso> asac: any switches I have to pass as well, or will just the presence of the package be sufficient?  Should pkg-create-dbgsym be installed on the local system, or as a build-dep for pbuilder?
<asac> tonyyarusso: ensure that you pass the --disable-strip to configure in your package
<asac> (and no --enable-strip of course)
<fta> \o/ one baby step further.. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20076538/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.chromium-browser_0.3.155.0~svn20081120r5786-0ubuntu1~fta4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<directhex> fta, can i press "enter" yet? :)
<fta> i'm currently patching that stuff to detach the testsuite from the source tree
<fta> but as i don't know the code, i'm slow
<fta> especially with that scons build system, which i find far worse than the mozilla makefile based build system
<fta> and without mxr, it's a pain in the *s to dig into such huge pile of code
<tonyyarusso> asac: could you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/78380/ and tell me which way it seems to be by default?
<fta> disable is the default
<asac> tonyyarusso: disable
<asac> yeah
<asac> if its default or not ... making it explicit doesnt hurt
<asac> because thats what we want
<asac> (and not whatever is default)
<tonyyarusso> how to I do that within the context of debuild?  edit configure.in?
 * tonyyarusso has never really messed with configure options much
<asac> tonyyarusso: in debian/rules?
<asac> wherever you specify the other configuration options
<tonyyarusso> my rules file just calls a makefile supplied by upstream
<tonyyarusso> oh, this file looks useful - mozconfig.debian - has various variables defined that look similar.
<tonyyarusso> has a line reading "ac_add_options  --enable-strip-libs" currently
<tonyyarusso> Looks like I need to add a line of "ac_add_options --disable-stip"
<tonyyarusso> asac, fta: it currently has one of "ac_add_options --disable-debug" - what's that do?
<fta> --disable-strip --disable-strip-libs --disable-install-strip is what we use in ff3
<fta> see about:buildconfig in ff
<fta> asac, btw, about:buildconfig in ff shows xul configure line, not ff
<tonyyarusso> Man it's been WAY too long since I did this stuff last...forgotten a lot.
<tonyyarusso> aw crud, what file contains my secret key for gpg again?  /me tried copying over secring.gpg, but apparently that wasn't sufficient
<fta> asac, dquilt is not that nice with embedded tarballs and cdbs. this is slow and cdbs keeps changing the config.sub/guess files :(
<asac> tonyyarusso: try the arguments fta suggests ... add them to ac_add_options
<asac> take care that you dont do a typo ;)
<asac> fta: not sure what you mean by "dquilt isnt good"
<asac> fta: shouldnt dquilt detect the build-dir ?
<tonyyarusso> asac: will do
 * tonyyarusso is creating a pbuilder atm
<asac> pbuilder is for the weak ;)
<tonyyarusso> what do you use?
<fta> asac, it does, but i made it run pre-build so it unpacks the tarballs, the cons is that it also checks the tarball and performs some cdbs work each time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78404/
<tonyyarusso> last I checked pbuilder was the recommended method...
<asac> fta: yeah. imo thats a known cdbs bug
<asac> not really sure whatfor the cdbs indexing really is
<asac> maybe to figure out if the tarball changes
<asac> yeah :-P
<fta> asac, next meeting Sunday, 7th December, 19:00 UTC ???
<asac> unlikely
<asac> in MV ;)
<fta> that will be 10am, and with the jet lag...
<asac> fta: jet lag means that you will be awake at 3am .. if its in that direction ;)
<fta> i know, i've been there sereval times
<asac> so 10am isnt that early ;)
<fta> we'll see
<fta> TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, instance found:
<fta> i hate python
<asac> ok i get XXX: found popup overflowing event coordinates: relative x/y: 1500/660
<asac> when this bug happens
<asac> but sometimes i get that and it doesnt happen
<asac> when i get that i also get a waring in debub build:
<asac> XXX: found popup overflowing event coordinates: relative x/y: 1500/660
<asac> WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain: file /home/asac/Development/upstream/mozilla/mozilla-central/layout/base/nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 7773
<tonyyarusso> asac: Okay, I rebuilt the package, and now it crashes on run.  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/78437/
<asac> nsCSSFrameConstructor::GetAbsoluteContainingBlock
<asac> hmm
<asac> tonyyarusso: install the -dbgsym package that you created (if you followed my instrutions)
<asac> 18:48 < asac> tonyyarusso: at best create -dbgsym packages locally so you can get a backtrace later  ... install pkg-create-dbgsym before building to achieve that
<tonyyarusso> asac: well, I installed that package, but in my local environment.  I never got an answer as to whether it was supposed to be there or in the pbuilder environment.
<tonyyarusso> (and I don't appear to have one, so I'm guessing the latter)
<asac> err, isnt that obvious ;)
<asac> tonyyarusso: if you havent delete the biult tree you can just go into it
<asac> and rebuild with that package installed using debuild -nc
<asac> should be rather quick
<asac> like 2 minutes ;)
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so just to be clear:  1) edit debian/control to include it in the build-depends, 2) cd .. && debuild -nc, 3) re-run pbuilder build
<asac> tonyyarusso: build depends? whatever. it has to be installed during build
<asac> ;)
<asac> why rerun pbuilder?
<asac> debuild -nc is the rerun
<asac> you have to do that in the old pbuilder chroot
<asac> if you have removed it you probably notice why pbuilder is suboptimal for packages that take longer than 4 minutes ;)
 * tonyyarusso is lost
<asac> whatever you do ... dont do it in pbuilder
<asac> install build depends in main system or in a dedicated chroot
<asac> and use that
<asac> pbuilder is only to test if the biuld depends are right imo
<tonyyarusso> Also handy just for the purpose of keeping my main system clean, but whatever.
<asac> main system clean? ;) ... thats like keeping your school books in a library and not at home ;)
<asac> i would suggest to setup a long living chroot if you want your main system to be virgin like
<tonyyarusso> Yeah - would have to learn how to do that too :)
<asac> heh ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<asac> take care that once you mount bind stuff like your home you shouldn just rm -rf /path/to/chroot
<asac> otherwise you will wipe your complete home ;)
<asac> just because i ended up in that situation once ;)
<tonyyarusso> icky
<asac> but usually one doenst need to wipe a chroot ... so just remember to check that nothing is bind mounted in it ;)
<asac> when you remove it at some point
<tonyyarusso> how would you check that?  run mount within it?
<plun> hello... fta around ?
<fta> plun, yes
<plun> The test shell works !!!   ;)
<plun> I can also surf....  ;)
<fta> good, but it's not supposed to, yet.
<fta> i'm still working on it
<plun> I got a update earlier this evening and checked it....  ;)
<fta> yep, those are my test builds
<fta> it's supposed to start like that: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium.png
<fta> not with an empty page like my last package
<fta> plun, ^^
<plun> Aha...  I started with the test_shell script....  http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/6589/screen_gD7pEY.png
<plun> Your page also works....  ;)
<fta> plun, don't expect a full browser anytime soon, upstream is still far behind
<plun> Yup... this is just a happening...  ;)
<plun> Well it also crashes...
<plun>  Failed reading: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/../../webkit/tools/test_shell/resources/missingImage.gif
<plun> Trace/breakpoint trap
<fta> yep, that's what i'm working on
<fta> (the evil "../../webkit")
<plun> Okidok.... "playing" with this, just great anyway !!    Good night
<fta> thanks
<fta> n8
<tonyyarusso> asac: Okay, so I seem to have created a dbgsym package and installed it.  Now what?
<asac> tonyyarusso: reproduce crash
<asac> get backtrace
<fta> hm, ff3.1 crashed
<fta> strangely, it didn't ask me which tabs I wanted to restore, it restored them all, like before
<fta> another backout ?
<fta> mconnor, ^^ ?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78474/
<mconnor> fta: mmm, iirc the plan was to only prompt if there were two crashes in swift succession
<fta> hmm... ok. what about ctrl+tab ? is it gone in b2 ?
<mconnor> yes
<mconnor> in 3.1, really
<fta> really? why?
<fta> should i switch back to the addon then?
<fta> mconnor, with ~150 tabs, the tab list is not usable
<mconnor> fta: the UI wasn't good enough to ship
<fta> mconnor, i see. is it completely gone or just prefed out ?
<mconnor> it's selectively excised via #ifdef
<mconnor> the plan is to get it in 3.2
<mconnor> we just didn't like the way the interaction was working, and we weren't going to slip the release for it
<fta> damn, ok then. i'll switch back to the addon then.
<mconnor> you're still way way way out on the long tail :)
<fta> when i 3.1 final planed?
<fta> is
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-23
<asac> hi!!!!
 * asac just woke up after a ~14h sleep :)
<asac> never had that before ;)
<asac> damn travel ;)
<av`> asac, hey :)
<av`> asac, any news for the mail?
<av`> I guess you forgot it, too many stuff to do in one time
<av`> eheh :))
<asac> av`: what was the mail title?
 * asac has 1.8k unread mails in main inbox 
<asac> ;)
<av`> asac, AM report for Andrea Veri <andrea.veri89@gmail.com>
<asac> av`: you forwardewd
<av`> asac, yes
<asac> i need a bounche
<asac> bounce
<asac> not forward
<asac> otherwise it will not be properly threaded
<av`> asac, I forwarded you the mail as an attachment
<asac> can you do that?
<asac> ah
<asac> let me check
<av`> so you can get the message ID
<av`> and you're done
<asac> av`: will you stop after becoming a DD ?
<asac> ;)
<av`> asac, becoming a DD is the starting point I would say
<av`> asac, what do you think? :)
<av`> asac, I finished all the tests in around ~10 days, I'm happy :)
<asac> av`: so did anyone object yet?
<av`> asac, what do you mean?
<av`> asac, I received 6 DDs advocations since now on the -newmaint list
<asac> meaning: did anyone object yet
<asac> yes
<asac> no objections?
<asac> good
<asac> just wondered if i was any objection i should address
<av`> oh...everything fine :)
<av`> all very good recommendations
<av`> and that made me more than happy :)
<asac> and you really need my reply still ;)?
<av`> your my first sponsor, I learn a lot from you, so I really care about your recommendation
<av`> * learnt
<av`> if not I would have asked you :)
<av`> * would no
<av`> * not
<av`> damn keyboard
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326117/
<asac> is that good enough?
<asac> otherwise tell me what i should write
<asac> ;)
<av`> asac, it looks simply great
<av`> thanks :)
<asac> av`: sent
<av`> asac, thanks a lot :)
<asac> np
<asac> welcome
<av`> will ping you when that will happen
<av`> gonna drop you a mail with my @debian.org mail address
<av`> hehe
<av`> asac, maybe someone will send you some notifications about the fact you didnt sign it
<asac> hmm
<av`> happened before to a DD who didnt sign
<asac> av`: resetn
<av`> asac, thanks, I prevented you to receive some comments like
<av`> 'you forgot to sign' or 'were you really Alexander Sack' and more :)
<asac> fta: the bzr date feature got committed afaict :)
<fta> [reed], x64 is not a supported platform???
<micahg> fta: +1
<micahg> +1000 actually
<[reed]> fta: not tier 1 currently, but we do build x64 builds for linux
<fta> in recent ubuntus, it's between 25% and 35%
<micahg> asac: ping
<micahg> anyone using daily for firefox 3.6?
<micahg> fta: looks like songbird jumped to 1.6
<Mook_sb> yeah, we branched
<micahg> Mook_sb: will you be around this weekend?
<Mook_sb> some day, I'll be able to stop crying and there will be an actual release
<Mook_sb> micahg: likely, yes
<micahg> I want to try to fix the dailies
<Mook_sb> <3
<micahg> Mook_sb: what's the timetable for a 1.5 release?
<micahg> if any?
<Mook_sb> micahg: honestly, I have no idea :(
<micahg> fta: is it worth trying to get a 1.5 version into lucid?
<micahg> Mook_sb: is there anything like mxr for songbird?
<fta> micahg, i don't think so, nothing has changed wrt the issues that prevented it to enter the repo 1/2/3+ years ago
<Mook_sb> micahg: http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/
<micahg> fta: so, I should just try to get trunk to work then and not worry about a 1.5 branch?
<Mook_sb> it doesn't deal with branches :(
<fta> micahg, have a look at the need-packaging bug
<micahg> thanks Mook_sb
<fta> micahg, yep, follow trunk, we can do releases in another ppa, but most people are happy with trunk
<stevel> micahg: 1.5 is almost certainly not going to be a publicly stable release, so i wouldn't bother trying to make 1.5 packages
<stevel> i would just go to trunk.
<stevel> 1.5 was, for all intents and purposes, an internal release for us to slot bugs into while we work on video - which is spanning two releases (1.5 & 1.6)
<micahg> stevel: is songbird like gnome in version conventions then?
<stevel> micahg: i'm not familiar with GNOME's versioning scheme.. ? care to educate me?
<stevel> :)
<micahg> odd point releases are devel, even are stable
<stevel> micahg: ah, no. that's just coincidence
<stevel> we've normally tried to make every release a public stable release.
<stevel> 1.5 & 1.6 is the first time we've explicitly planned to not release a build
<stevel> though we fubar'd up and had issues with 1.3 & 1.4, so ended up not releasing those as well
<micahg> 1.3 wasn't released either
<stevel> right, which is why i said "explicitly"  :) 1.5 has never been planned from the start to be released
<stevel> whereas 1.3 & 1.4 was us sucking
<stevel> :(
<micahg> ok
<stevel> we keep whipping Mook_sb as hard as we can, but he just won't code any faster
<stevel> :(
<Mook_sb> stevel: you need to do things that I don't _like_
<stevel> TMI
<fta> kenvandine, if possible, please remove the patch in the gwibber packaging branch (and the cdbs include)
<kenvandine> sure
<fta> kenvandine, i guess i've already read http://jordanhall.co.uk/ubuntu-linux/gwibber-large-fonts-in-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-issue/
<kenvandine> i have a fix for that
<kenvandine> including the preferences ui that lies
<kenvandine> fta, i want to see why ryan was doing the +2 thing
<kenvandine> seems very wrong
<kenvandine> but aside from that, the preferences UI says you can over-ride fonts
<kenvandine> but you can't
<kenvandine> so i have a branch that fixes that
<fta> maybe Ryan needs glasses ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> ok... it was to compensate for a bug in an older webkit version
<kenvandine> so he isn't just blind
<fta> [reed], gosh, 5 minutes to exit from ff 3.7 :P  zillions of madvise(x, y, MADV_DONTNEED)
<fta> with 100% cpu of course, and lots of i/o
<fta> galeon                           29439   2.20%      2882   26142     408       7
<fta> songbird                         27564   2.06%      1504   25186     695     179
<fta> chromium-browser                 21679   1.62%      4545   10014    7116       4
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           17914   1.34%      4542    6967    6388      17
<fta> next target for chromium is to crush songbird, then galeon ;)
<micahg> fta: where are those number from?
<fta> popcon
<micahg> i don't see %
<fta> i have a wrapper
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326455/
<fta> micahg, let me know if you want my script
<micahg> seems interesting
<micahg> but I'm wondering why galeon still exists
<fta> popcon is distro agnostic, so it doesn't know the difference between karmic, hardy, dapper
<micahg> ah, I'm wondering going forward though
<micahg> last release was a year ago
<micahg> to make it compatible with ff3
<micahg> or rather xul1.9
<micahg> I guess we'll see in dec if it's pulled from debian
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/326461/  my dirty script :)
<micahg> thanks fta
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-24
<micahg> asac: I'd like to discuss milestones in LP for mozilla stuff
<micahg> asac: can wait till tomorrow if it's too late
<micahg> yoasif: ping
<dholbach> hola!
<asac> _Tsk_: hey, does tbird 3 allow you to create virtual folders for like "just starred" messages?
<asac> dholbach: welcome ;) ^^
<_Tsk_> asac yes  Search  select status is stared
<dholbach> status! ah!
 * dholbach tries it out
<dholbach> _Tsk_: you are a rockstar!
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<dholbach> asac: thank you too!
 * dholbach is happy
<_Tsk_> dholbach:  I'm not ....
<dholbach> _Tsk_: you!
<dholbach> _Tsk_: you are! :)
<asac> great ;)
<asac> thx a lot
<fta2> hi
<fta2> asac, a few days ago, i ended up fixing my bug in evolution (preventing me from using it for work)
<fta2> (just fyi)
<asac> fta2: made a patch?
<fta2> sort of, i don't know the code base well enough to make it clean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326916/  it's in my sandbox ppa
<fta2> asac, ^^
<asac> fta2: what were the symptoms again?
<asac> like "from" from headers was wrong in which way?
<fta2> it's in the bug
<fta2> gnome 585577
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "wrong FROM in the envelope during SMTP negociation when using multiple accounts" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577
<fta2> (this has nothing to do with multiple accounts)
<fta2> tb has the same problem
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> post your patch in upstream bug and see what they think ;)
<asac> fta2: ^
<fta2> it's clearly ugly
<debfx> hi, I'm interested in helping to integrate the kde integration from opensuse into ubuntu
<debfx> one problem I noticed is that the kde helper application needs a firefox icon to display (e.g. in the download finished notification)
<debfx> is there an easy way to detect which branding/window icon is used?
<asac> debfx: will be there in a few
<asac> (on a call)
<dholbach> asac, _Tsk_: I think I like TB3
<dholbach> are we going to have it in lucid? :)
<asac> great ;)
<asac> dtchen: there?
<asac> problems with the pulse plugin
<debfx> asac: ping :)
<micahg> yoasif: were you having firefox crash problems?
<yoasif> micahg, i realized that it was caused by gnome globalmenu :/
<yoasif> removed that and it works fine now
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> good, I fixed another one last night and was trying to find someone who had the issue to test
<asac> dtchen: how can i check why an app does not get any input from my headset?
<asac> seems it uses the pulse audio alsa plugin
<asac> it appears in the applications list and stuff
<asac> but nothing gets through the input device for whatever reason
<asac> (i see peaks in the input device)
<asac> on sound preferences
<asac> so in general it works
<asac> also it worked like two days agp
<asac> was there any proposed upstream that might have killed it ?
<fta> kenvandine, i see you've retargetted the gwibber packaging branch to follow the 2.0 branch instead of trunk. In the past, it didn't work well, it was 1.2, and the 1.2 branch never went anywhere past the branching, so we moved back to trunk
<fta> not to mention that -daily is better served with trunk, and that maintaining two branches is painful
<kenvandine> fta, well we need to be able to cherry pick fixes into karmic
<kenvandine> we do not want to push stuff from trunk into karmic
<micahg> asac: looks like we have a system cairo bug in Firefox 3.6
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: we use system cairo at all?
<micahg> in karmic
<micahg> mozilla bug 527890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 527890 in Application Update "WinCE tests for app update can't deal with read-only files" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527890
<micahg> mozilla bug 527980
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 527980 in Graphics "Square characters in menus and tab titles" [Trivial,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527980
 * micahg is typing dyslexicly
<fta> kenvandine, maybe we need a .karmic branch then, otherwise dailies will stale pretty quick
<fta> asac, what do you think?
<asac> fta: gwibber?
<asac> if gwibber moves to latest crack then yes.
<kenvandine> fta, dailies should be latest crack
<kenvandine> there will be lots of work going on in trunk
<kenvandine> but only bug fixes for the 2.0 branch
<kenvandine> expect lots of changes in trunk
<fta> sure but the branch that is currently followed for the dailies is the one you touched
<kenvandine> i touched both of them
<fta> hm
<kenvandine> oh, dailies coming from packaging?
<kenvandine> i see...
<kenvandine> so what builds from packaging.trunk?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs/annotate/head:/ppabot-pkgs-gwibber.conf
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-confs/revision/15
<micahg> asac: should I file a bug against cairo?
<fta> so since 2009-09-01, the bot follows lp:~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging
 * kenvandine didn't know you had a bot, that's cool :)
<asac> i am going crazy ... two hours tried to get this headset working ... now it just started working without knowing what has changed :/
<fta> kenvandine, where did you think the dailies came from??
<kenvandine> asac, i hate it when that happens
<kenvandine> i thought trunk
<kenvandine> what builds from packaging.trunk?
<fta> probably nothing since september
<kenvandine> oh... humm
<asac> ok rebooting and see if it works still (i doubt it
<fta> fyi, i run a bunch of dailies on my own servs: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-confs/files
<kenvandine> i would thing it would make more sense for the packaging.trunk branch to build dailies
<fta> i should, but iirc, i changed it because the other branch was dead (all the commits were going to the non trunk branch)
<kenvandine> that won't be the case now
<fta> ok, great, so i will change it back
<kenvandine> trunk will get a ton of changes and we will cherry pick bug fixes into the gwibber/2.0 branch
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> fta, what do you use to drive the builds?
<fta> kenvandine, my own bot: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts/files
<kenvandine> cool
<asac> micahg: i am not sure we should file a bug against cairo
<asac> isnt the in-source cairo ahead of ours?
<asac> maybe its fixed already?
<micahg> ok, no, they seem to have a patched version of cairo
<asac> we should check why the patch doesnt exist
<asac> upstream
<asac> err wasnt applied
<asac> i would expect that moz folks discussed this with them
<asac> as vlad also does cairo upstrema
<micahg> well, as soon as I have more information, I'll let you know
<asac> thx
<micahg> also, their cairo looks ugly
<asac> hmm
<asac> why?
<micahg> it's blocky
<asac> blocky?
<asac> what does that mean?
<asac> you mean without proper font anti aliasing?
<micahg> more outlined
<asac> or pixmap scaling?
<micahg> idk
<asac> so unrelated to fonts?
<micahg> have you tried their build yet?
<asac> not 3.6
<asac> otherwise yes
<micahg> yes, the way the windows look
<asac> i know that their font situation is even worse than ours
<micahg> I guess the fonts too, but it's more like the windows look like win 3.1
<asac> dtchen: its odd .. somehow it works now to get input through tha alsa pulse plugin ... BUT
<asac> the application is now greyed in the "Applications" tab
<asac> (though i see it still)
<asac> does that mean anything?
<asac> previously input from mic didnt work, but the app was not greyed
<asac> micahg: have a screen?
<fta> micahg, the patches are listed here: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/source/gfx/cairo/
<fta> and explained in the README
<fta> i wish http://code.google.com/p/gyp/issues/detail?id=119 was fixed, so i can complete my package
<micahg> is there an image pastebin?
<fta> several, like http://imagebin.ca/
<micahg> http://imagebin.ca/view/JsAXG2.html
<asac> checking
<fta> i see that too
<fta> on my x64 desktop
<micahg> fta: it's mozilla bug 527980
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 527980 in Graphics "Square characters in menus and tab titles" [Trivial,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527980
<fta> but after a while, the square disappear and a replaced by the expected char
<asac> micahg: isnt that a different theme?
<micahg> hmmm
<fta> +s +re
<asac> what are those UTF issues there
<micahg> that's our build
<asac> next to create profile etc.
<asac> we cannot display ...
<asac> ?
<asac> micahg: so upstream ffox does not pickup the theme?
<fta> no we can display "..."
<asac> micahg: also not sure if its an issue here, but comparing the profile manager might be misleading
<fta> can't
<asac> i think at that point moz isnt fully initialized ...
<asac> so the theming, fonts etc. might not work
<fta> i see often that in tabs, widgets, title bar
<fta> sometimes inside pages
<asac> the ... ?
<asac> hmm
<micahg> I wanted to eliminate profile issues
<micahg> that's why I took the shot there
<asac> right, but rather use a fresh profile i would think
<asac> not the profile manager itself
<micahg> issues show up in fresh profiles too
<fta> micahg, did you try to bissect with the ppa?
<micahg> fta: ?
<fta> try older builds
<fta> i started a few weeks ago iirc
<micahg> oh, it happened after beta 1
<fta> it
<micahg> between beta 1 and beta 2
<fta> if we have two close revno, we can review the patches that landed in between
<micahg> I haven't tried to narrow it down yet
<micahg> 32658 and 32827
<fta> that's a lot of revs
<micahg> I'm going to see if they patched cairo after beta 1
<micahg> they have some quartz patches on nov 67
<micahg> nov 6
<fta> "Merge all Cairo/Quartz patches from trunk"
<fta> r32771
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327110/
<fta> huge
<micahg> yeah, let me update the bug
<fta> why would it be cairo btw?
<micahg> when one of the testers disabled system cairo, the problem went away
<fta> it's probably easier to locate with 3.7, where commits land one by one, instead of in 3.6, with huge merges
<fta> i see it in 3.7 btw
<micahg> yes, but I don't know when it broke on trunk, I only know it broke for me between beta 1 and beta 2
<micahg> fta: if you tried trunk on hardy I bet it would work from the daily ppa
<fta> maybe
<fta> asac, the meta bug: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28287
<fta> lpia is dead
<micahg> yay!
<micahg> lees FTBFS reports
<micahg> fta: karlt at mozilla found the cairo regression
<fta> yep, got the email
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<fta> bonsoir
<BUGabundo> ola fta
<BUGabundo> asac around ?
<fta> not sure
<fta> he was
<BUGabundo> I got a strange dent from him
<BUGabundo> about gwibber fix , and thanked me....
<asac> BUGabundo: ?
<asac> oh yeah
<asac> notify-osd bubbles merging two dents from same person into one bubble
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I don't know what *I* did, but thanks for thanking me
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> :p
<asac> BUGabundo: hehe . well you just sent two dents quickly
<asac> two or more to be acciurate
<BUGabundo> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> well that's me!
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: can I set up milestones in FF to match the versions to target bugs to?
<micahg> it seems like a better idea than tagging
<av`> asac, did you have any chance to talk about the mozilla seed for archive reorg?
<av`> at UDS
<asac> av`: not much ... but from what i understand we still have plenty of time ;)
<asac> like january
<asac> or something
<av`> asac, ok, looks fine
<av`> let's take it in time anyway
<av`> so we don't have to rush if we see something going wrong
<asac> right
<micahg> asac: can you review? http://pastebin.com/f7414d154
<asac> micahg: i cant speak/read slovak ;) ... if the guy filing the bug looks somewhat assocaited to the slovak translation team its probably ok
<asac> otherwise ask dpm or ArneGoetje to get a verify if you are not sure
<micahg> asac: I was referring to my comment and how I made it not the translation
<asac> dpm at least should be able to get an ack from the official slovak translation lead or something
<asac> bug 448683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448683 in firefox-3.5 "change slovak translation of menu entry" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448683
<micahg> asac: do you want me to get an official ack?
<asac> micahg: reporter claims to be slovak LP admin
<asac> which probably means its ok ... just validate that he really is the translation lead of slovak team
<asac> then it should be fine
<micahg> was wondering about my changelog entry
<asac> not sure what you meant by saying "I was referring to my comment and how I made it not the translation"
<micahg> changelog entry
<asac> not sure what oyu mean. if you sak me i would say: "fix .desktop Name field for slovak translation"
<micahg> yep, he's an admin
<micahg> asac: that's what I was asking
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> use whatever you think is comprehensible
<micahg> asac: should I push to all 3 .head branches?
<asac> yes. please
<micahg> I figured it was an easy fix
<micahg> I'll do that later tonight
<micahg> asac: are we giving up on extensions in the archvie?
<asac> micahg: i am not sure
<asac> yet ... rationalism says yes. emotions say no ;)
<asac> maybe we should focus on the ones that have binary components ... as those are not available in amo for all arhcs
<asac> and work on process to update them as firefox moves ahead
<asac> however, we cannot really guarantee that they suddenly dont disappear either
<asac> e.g. upstream extension gets abandoned or does not make it in time etc.
<asac> which would mean we need to forward port it on our own if we dont want extensions to suddenly not work anymore
<BUGabundo> are gwibber updates stalled?
<BUGabundo> or am I using the wrong PPA ?
<asac> i dont think we do updates to archive at this point of cycle
<av`> BUGabundo, are you alwais running the edge? :)
<asac> you probably need daily for that
<micahg> asac: ok, is there a plan for FF updates yet?
<BUGabundo> asac: *ppa*
 * micahg was in the meeting
 * BUGabundo slaps asac silly
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.0.0~bzr481-0ubuntu1~daily1
<av`> BUGabundo, you didnt get crazy yet by installing all the dailies?
<av`> e.g updating every day several packages
<fta> i don't update every day, i update when i want to :)
<av`> it looks reasonable then :)
<BUGabundo> well on 3G (most of times 2G) and 1GBs of BW
<BUGabundo> I don't do that many updates
<BUGabundo> av`: $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/327198/
<BUGabundo> have fun
<av`> lol
<micahg> asac: PM?
<asac> BUGabundo: well. gwibber is mostly segphault ... then kenvandine and me together with random conributors ... all of us were at uds ;)
<BUGabundo> for 1 month?
<asac> BUGabundo: well ;) ... thats what happening. maybe new stuff lands on a branch and not trunk ;)
<micahg> asac: BTW, i pushed through a uim fix in Lucid last night which was crashing FF in karmic, I also prepared an SRU for karmic
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-25
<dtchen> asac: capture is tricky. PA sometimes does odd things with mixer controls. I've only read about it second- / third-hand (can't reproduce it locally due to limited hw).
<fta> micahg, scim?
<micahg> fta: no, uim
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uim
<fta> too bad, scim has been crashing for months, if not years
<fta> and scim is an uim
<fta> a
<micahg> been crashing firefox?
<fta> no, just itself
<micahg> I felt bad for the guy who ran around so much, so I tried to push it through
<dtchen> asac: I can't see anything in the changes that would have killed it? When it happens again, please file a bug against pulseaudio and also use "apport-collect -p alsa-base #"
<asac> dtchen: its really odd. started again with no real cause
<asac> previousl reboots didnt help
<asac> this time it helped :(
<asac> linphone-3 if you want to try that ;)
<asac> this time reboot helped - after it suddenly started working without reboot  that is ;)
<fta> asac, [21:30] <fta> asac, the meta bug: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28287
<dtchen> asac: would need amixer output at the least
<dtchen> fta: your issue with ALSA apps routed through the pulse pcm plugin is really quite hairy. It turned out to be a perfect storm of linux + alsa-plugins.
<dtchen> fta: and, for better or worse, it affects every single current Linux distribution released in the past 6 months.
<fta> i thought i was alone, hence the lack of fixes for months :P
<dtchen> also, I can't believe I spent an entire weekend chasing it. I'm going to sleep for a week or something.
<asac> dtchen: what kind of amixer output?
<asac> is that really useful? i clearly use the pulse plugin ;)
<dtchen> asac: yes, I need to see what the ALSA driver thinks the hw mixer state is
<dtchen> asac: (and your recording issue isn't tied to the bits above)
<fta> dtchen, do you have a bug i can follow?
<dtchen> fta: 485488
<fta> lp?
<fta> bug 485488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485488 in alsa-plugins "Applications routed through the pulse pcm alsa-plugin crackle/die quickly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485488
<fta> good, that's the same
<dtchen> the nasty part is that we could update every single ALSA app to use the new semantics with some tweaks
<dtchen> but that, uh, isn't going to scale
<dtchen> further, it breaks completely for non-HDA drivers
<dtchen> so I'm going to have to patch linux and alsa-plugins both :(
<fta> uh
<fta> patching apps won't help those runing non free games
<dtchen> that's precisely my point
<dtchen> the original changes to sound/pci/hda/hda* were for latency adjustments to make PA work better
<dtchen> well, they certainly achieved that part *as long as native PA backends* were used
<dtchen> the pulse pcm plugin has to handle all legacy apps and is thus much more constrained
<micahg> TB3 RC1 released
<_Tsk_> asac ?
<_Tsk_> what version of enigmail do you package these days ?
<micahg> !info enigmail
<ubottu> enigmail (source: enigmail): Enigmail - GPG support for Thunderbird. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.95.7-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 332 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<_Tsk_> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11814 kB, installed size 35316 kB
<micahg> _Tsk_: we'll have to bump it for Lucid and TB3
<_Tsk_> micahg:  Is enigmailed packed in PPA ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: not right now, we might do that later in teh karmic cycle
<_Tsk_> micahg:  thanks
<micahg> _Tsk_: I meant Lucid cycle :)
<micahg> asac: FYI FF3.6 and 3.7 branches don't have translations in .desktop yet
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does anyone know how to get the "undo closed tab" option in the context menu back in Firefox 3.6?
<Unggnu> If I use the archive from mozilla.com I have one but not with the amd64 build from the repository
<micahg> Unggnu: I don't know, I was wondering that myself
<Unggnu> micahg, ok
<micahg> Unggnu: are you using the daily build?
<Unggnu> Someone the menu item is also missing in Firefox 3.6 in Gentoo
<Unggnu> micahg, yes
<micahg> ugh, another 64 bit issue
<Unggnu> but it is definitely there in the tar-Archive from the MOzilla-HP
<micahg> Unggnu: are you trying a 64 bit Mozilla build?
<Unggnu> micahg, yes
<micahg> Unggnu: and that has it?
<Unggnu> the 64 Bit from the daily not, the 32 Bit from the HP-Archive has it
<Unggnu> I couldn't use the 32 Bit because all my plugins are 64 Bit
<micahg> Unggnu: yeah, I think it might be a 64 bit issue
<Unggnu> probably
 * micahg is checking for a Mozilla 64 bit build
<Unggnu> They only have the 32 Bit one precompiled I guess
<Unggnu> Thanks for testing. I have to go, ciao.
<asac> fta: didnt we parse lsb-release at some point?
<asac> in xulrunner build ?
<asac> i want to add a CFLAGS just for lucid ;)
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/f7f85bfc8
<asac> that?
<asac> dtchen: i have still no idea how to get any output from alsamixer
<asac> it happens now again
<asac> no input
<asac> how can i hard reset everything?
<fta> asac, i use lsb_release in chromium too, i needed to match the dev versions, lucid or sid, but without hardcoding those names
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327663/
<asac> fta: what is the depends? just lsb-release?
<asac> or also lsb-base?
<armin76> asac: did you fix sparc, slacker?
<fta> asac, just lsb-release
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f1bcfe2c1
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> sounds sound?
<asac> oh ... also need to match for armel ;)
 * armin76 feels ignored by asac 
<asac> and a typo
<asac> ;)
<asac> armin76: you gave me a patch to integrate ;)?
<armin76> asac: there's no patch, its a hack you need to do at buildtime
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/f1e6d9da1 that one
<asac> armin76: what kind?
<armin76> asac: i explained it on the bug! :(
<armin76> now he'll say: what bug?
<fta> asac, better, the 1st one should have targetted armel or arm, or armv7 or whatever the arch name is
<armin76> armel
<asac> armel
<armin76> slow
<asac> ok committed
<pace_t_zulu_> is it known that chromium doesn't install on lucid?
<asac> not to me :/
<pace_t_zulu_> or perhaps i'm experiencing this issue on my system alone
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> doesnt instlal? maybe ppas dont have lucid yet?
<pace_t_zulu_> i can pastebin what i see
 * asac no clue about lucid atm
<pace_t_zulu_> they do
<pace_t_zulu_> it's the ffmpeg
<asac> ah
<asac> wait for fta ... i would think he is already on lucid this time
<pace_t_zulu_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/327705
<pace_t_zulu_> that's what happens at the console
<pace_t_zulu_> ok... i'll check in for fta today
<asac> hmm most likely the -ffmpeg wasnt copied to lucid repo
<asac> pace_t_zulu: check if adding karmic repo helps
<pace_t_zulu> will do
<fta> just copied the karmic debs to lucid
<pace_t_zulu> enabling the karmic repo solves it
<pace_t_zulu> thanks asac
<asac> np
<asac> pace_t_zulu: remember to disable them again. fta now copied the ffmpeg stuff to lucid too ... so all should be fine for the future
<pace_t_zulu> asac: ya ... glad it's worked out
<pace_t_zulu> now someone installing alpha 1 won't have this problem ;)
<pace_t_zulu> so it did just crash when i navigated to launchpad.net
<pace_t_zulu> it being chromium
<asac> right. thats ok i guess ;)
<asac> hehe
<pace_t_zulu> not reproducible... :?
<pace_t_zulu> :/
<pace_t_zulu> ok... so it's good to go
<pace_t_zulu> thanks guys
<asac> ok lets hope this sound mess is fixed on .32-rc8
 * asac goes for it
<asac> vanilla
<asac> damn .. .all the US is lagging ;)
<asac> everyone on holiday
<asac> sigh
<cyphermox> on hilday?
<cyphermox> *holiday
<asac> cyphermox: thanks giving preperations i guess ;)
<cyphermox> asac, it's thanksgiving soon?
 * cyphermox is clueless, partly because of being French Canadian, partly because of a bad cold :)
<asac> i think its tomorrow and friday
<asac> or something
<kenvandine> fta, thx for adding me to the bot mail :)
<kenvandine> asac, tomorrow is thanksgiving, but in the US most people get friday as a holiday too
<kenvandine> technically not a holiday for us though, but most of us will be taking it off i am sure
<asac> kk thx for demystifying ;)
<kenvandine> kids don't have school today either, and my wife invited a bunch of neighbor kids over to occupy our's... i am happy to lock my office door and crank up the music :)
<asac> kenvandine: enjoy ;)
<asac> kenvandine: if you know how to debug alsa capture devices going through pulse plugin, i am here ;)
<asac> (jus because of music ;))
<kenvandine> haha... nope, i avoid pulse/alsa stuff :)
<fta> kenvandine, np, i just noticed i need to merge the branches since i moved back to trunk
<fta> done. let's see if that's enough
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_6b4_RELEASE
<asac> linphone-warning : Could not attach mixer to card: Invalid argument
<asac> that doesnt sound good
<asac> what does that mean ;)?
<asac> is the mixer important :)
<asac> ?
<kenvandine> sounds like it is bypassing pulse completely and going for alsa
<fta> asac, i was thinking.. your -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb should probably be in configure
<asac> fta: it will get added to toolchain ... but we want something before doko comes back ;)
<asac> from vac
<asac> so this is the quick and dirty way ;)
<fta> gasp, i broke it
<fta> grrr, wtf
<fta> bzr crash
<asac> fta: do you know what dtchen meant by saying he wants output of amixer?
<asac> for me that opens a curses app ;)
<fta> for me, it spits text
<fta> alsa-utils: /usr/bin/amixer
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: spits text?
<asac> hmm
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<debfx> could the firefox and abrowser branding packages provide a symlink with the same name that points to their application icons?
<debfx> the firefox kde integration helper app needs a constant name for the icon
<asac> maybe
<asac> not sure
<asac> i thought that the installer is supposed to be removed if the browser package got installed
<asac> at least thats what came out of UDS discussion ;)
<debfx> i'm not talking about the installer
<debfx> http://gitorious.org/firefox-kde-opensuse/firefox-kde-opensuse/trees/master/kmozillahelper
<debfx> that's the helper app nedded for the kde integration from opensuse
<debfx> it needs a static icon name for the download finished popups
<fta> asac, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/327941/
<dtchen> asac: weekday USA east coast business hours are *really* bad for debugging on IRC; I pretty much have to use LP bug mail for ping-pong due to work restrictions
<dtchen> asac: that said, I noticed the playback controls for 'Capture' on your usb headset is muted
<BUGabundo> ola
<BUGabundo> is it just me or is gwibber fonts *very* small on lucid?
<fta> lol
<fta> kenvandine, ^^
<BUGabundo> I don't think you get what I'm saying
<BUGabundo> its *really really* small
<BUGabundo> like size 8
<BUGabundo> and on a 13.3" laptop I can barelly read it :(
<fta> it's the fix for http://jordanhall.co.uk/ubuntu-linux/gwibber-large-fonts-in-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-issue/
<BUGabundo> what fix? its worse
<fta> it was too big before
<BUGabundo> and now there isn't even an option to change it on gwibber
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> it was great
<fta> let me upgrade
<BUGabundo> now I can read it
<BUGabundo> it has been like this for a week or so
<BUGabundo> no.. 3 days
<fta> Nov 23 21:49:09 <kenvandine>      fta, i want to see why ryan was doing the +2 thing
<fta> Nov 23 21:57:30 <kenvandine>      ok... it was to compensate for a bug in an older webkit version
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: why was the local preference to change size removed ??
<fta> Nov 23 21:47:27 <kenvandine>      i have a fix for that
<fta> Nov 23 21:47:35 <kenvandine>      including the preferences ui that lies
<BUGabundo> not having one is worse...
<BUGabundo> darn upgrades...
<fta> Nov 23 21:49:34 <kenvandine>      but aside from that, the preferences UI says you can over-ride fonts
<fta> Nov 23 21:49:36 <kenvandine>      but you can't
<BUGabundo> I could
<BUGabundo> I used too
<BUGabundo> at least on older (karmic <alpha3)
<fta> reorder that chronologically
<fta> asac, SUNBIRD_1_0b1_RELEASE
<micahg> asac: what do yostoneu think of setting up milestones for firefox so that I can mark upstream fix released on the proper mile
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-26
<micahg> fta: should sunbird be a new bzr repo?
<fta> there's already a branch somewhere
<fta> if you feel like maintaining it, go ahead
<fta> BUGabundo, indeed, it's a bit small :P
<micahg> fta: the current branch is labeled 0.x, should I just modify the name?
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> fta: on a 15 "?
<micahg> sunbird 1.0b1 was just tagged
<fta> micahg, no need to make a new project, jsut bump on top. the old one will die along with tb2
<kenvandine> fta, we removed the font size selector
<kenvandine> their is currently nothing in the viewer that lets us actually change that
<kenvandine> so it has been removed from the prefs
<kenvandine> so it just follows the system font settings
<fta> kenvandine, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gwibber-fonts.png
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: my system fonts are bigger then that
<fta> me too
<BUGabundo> actually all my system fonts are set to 10 points
<BUGabundo> and gwibber is 8pt, at max
<BUGabundo> I bet its smaller then that
<kenvandine> so maybe that bug still exists?
<kenvandine> ryan said that bug was fixed
<kenvandine> but i can't confirm
<kenvandine> so you think we should consider going back to +2?
<kenvandine> seems arbitrary though
<BUGabundo> you just got two users on lucid confirming it :D
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: I can't read what's on my screen
<BUGabundo> its useless to me like this
<kenvandine> i meant i can't confirm that the webkit bug was really fixed
<fta> (I'm still with karmic, not lucid)
<fta> maybe our webkit is just too old
<BUGabundo> oh I though you said you were upgrading
 * BUGabundo checks
<fta> BUGabundo, for the 1st time this cycle, i didn't jump at day one
<BUGabundo> libwebkit-1.0-2:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.1.16-3
<kenvandine> other people have been complaining that the fonts were just huge
 * micahg will get to upgrade a month early this cycle :)
<BUGabundo> http://webkit.org/
 * kenvandine needs to run... will look more later
<BUGabundo> http://svn.webkit.org/repository/webkit/releases/WebKitGTK/
<BUGabundo> webkit-1.1.16/1
<BUGabundo> fta: kenvandine: we are up to date
<fta> hm, so maybe, just maybe, it's committed upstream but not released
<fta> or just not fixed
<BUGabundo> put a trunk on your PPA
<BUGabundo> and ill test it
<fta> it's python-webkit btw, not libwebkit-1.0-2
<fta> 1.1.5-1
<BUGabundo> python-webkit:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.1.5-1
<BUGabundo> what's the upstream for that?
<fta> upstream is 1.1.7
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/328576
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/pywebkitgtk/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328576 in pywebkitgtk "Please sync python-webkit 1.0.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> 	 pywebkitgtk-1.1.7.tar.bz2	
<BUGabundo> I guess we need a sync :) or packaging
<fta> !info pywebkitgtk sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<fta> stupid bot, ignoring debian
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/gwibber is dead :(
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> !info pywebkitgtk debian sid
<ubottu> 'debian' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<fta> that's the thing with automated dailies, people stop doing manual updates
<BUGabundo> right
 * BUGabundo ln -s /dev/person /media/sleep
<micahg> [reed]: do you want me to add See Also links upstream for long closed bugs?
<[reed]> micahg: sure, why not
<micahg> bug noise on old stuff?
<[reed]> don't worry about it
<micahg> ok
<asac> dtchen: i assume you have no idea what the reason could be for my capturing being broken in all alsa/voip apps? ;)
<asac> you think porting stuff to pulse might help? ... is there anything one can/cannot do in alsa apps which i should look for?
<micahg> asac: what do you think of milestoning the firefox project to track landed bug fixes upstream?
<asac> micahg: not sure ;) ... probably makes sense :)
<micahg> asac: I saw qbittorrent using it and it looked cool
<asac> hmm someone created them for 3.0.14 etc.
<asac> problem is that those will be targets in upstream milestone ...
<asac> can we actually change the target milestone for bugs that are connected to an upstream bug?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> i wonder who created the current milestones
<asac> anyone from the mozillateam can do that ;)
<micahg> looks like someone just did it last week
<micahg> should I try one?
<asac> you ;)?
<micahg> nope
<asac> well. you can definitly check if we can target bugs using those currently created
<asac> if that works we can do that i guess
<micahg> those were releases....
<asac> thats pretty much the same, isnt it?
<asac> just that its "done"
<asac> rather than future
<asac> hmm
<micahg> for our purposes
<micahg> I think I'll test milestones
<asac> feel free to try one on the 3.0 branch ... we already have a bunch so we can add a future one too there
<asac> i dont like the naming though ;)
<asac> just 3.0.14 would have been enough
<micahg> well, those I think are releases
<asac> ok changed
<micahg> ?
<asac> micahg: releases are milestones that are done
<micahg> ah
<asac> first you create a milestone ... then you make a release afaik
<asac> i changed the name of the release to be just 3.0.15 rather than 3.0.15-source
<asac> feel free to create one in the future ;)
<asac> for 3.0
<micahg> I'm going to test on 3.7 since I know I have a bug to target
<asac> and see if that works wrt to targetting bugs that have upstream bug etc.
<micahg> I can delete it if it doesn't work
<asac> hmm
<asac> 3.7 has no milestone
<asac> maybe beta
<micahg> right
<asac> but its just trunk
<asac> and for trunk we usually dont even know what the first relesae name will be
<asac> atm its 3.7 ... but maybe it will be 4.0 ;)
<micahg> I was just going to do releases since we don't really care when during the release it happens
<asac> but ok
<micahg> we can always change it
<asac> ok go ahead
<asac> i think 3.7.0 then?
<micahg> is the initial release .0?
<asac> i think they would title it 3.7
<asac> so no ;)
<asac> if it ever gets released ;)
<micahg> and now you can have a list when you go to release a version: https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+milestone/3.7
<micahg> this is a lot nicer than tagging :)
<asac> sure .... if it works
<micahg> it does :)
<asac> which i am really not sure about ... for bugs that have an upstream task ;) ...
<micahg> I just tested it
<asac> for bugs that have an upstream task with a bugzilla bug conneted?
<asac> good
<micahg> bug 66015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66015 in hundredpapercuts "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for every entry" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<micahg> also, if it lands on multiple versions to be released, I can add multiple tasks for the series upstream
<asac> hmm ok. and what would we do if it now lands on 3.6 branch etc.?
<asac> ah
<asac> good
<micahg> move if to 3.6 if it's before 3.7 is released
<micahg> otherwise, I think we can nominate for multiple series like we do in ubuntu
<micahg> and have two upstream milestones
<micahg> ah, there's a target to release :)
<micahg> if you have the project in the URL
<micahg> this will be cool
<asac> kk
<micahg> I assume I should do the same for xulrunner?
<asac> feel free ;)
<dtchen> asac_: TBH, it isn't at the top of my priority list. I have a rather nasty linux + alsa-plugins regression that I'm chasing.
<dtchen> asac_: are all these apps ALSA, or are any of them native pulse?
<dtchen> asac_: did you try setting the playback level for Capture as I suggested?
<asac> dtchen: all sip phone apps use alsa
<asac> dtchen: playback level for capture? let me check your comments again
<asac> where would i set that?
 * asac tries to get latest ekiga/opal/ptlib stuff to build which supposely has native support for pulse
<asac> lets hope
<asac> the odd thing really is that arecord just works perfectly ;)
<asac> i dont know what magic those apps do
<dtchen> sorry, not Playback level but Playback mute toggle
<dtchen> Mono: Playback 23 [72%] [34.50dB] [off] Capture 12 [75%] [18.00dB] [on]
<dtchen> amixer set 'Mic' unmute
<dtchen> (which is different to the Capture mute toggle, which you would need "amixer set 'Mic' cap" if it showed muted)
<asac> hmm
<asac> that thing isnt shown as muted in sound preferences
<dtchen> it wouldn't be; Sound Preferences only exposes the Capture toggle, most likely
<dtchen> that's arguably a defect in gnome-media and/or PA
<dtchen> however, it's really, really confusing to show both Playback and Capture toggles for essentially a Capture element
<dtchen> so, I can see two defects here if unmuting 'Mic' Playback is the culprit
<dtchen> 1) the mixer paths for PA in /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-input* need to be updated
<dtchen> 2) the alsa-lib abstraction for these sorts of toggles needs to be massively overhauled
<asac_> dtchen: so that makes me hear myself ... but still nothing gets captured by the app
<asac_> its really really strange ;)
<asac_> arecord works ... sound recorder works ;) ... everything works except i think its ptlib
<asac_> and it worked for the full UDS week
<asac_> then stopped working
<dtchen> and this is all through your usb headset, correct?
<dtchen> I can dig some today while I'm at the airports
<asac> yes
<asac> its usb headset
<asac> _but_ ... it doesnt matter
<asac> internal mic has same issue
<dtchen> well, yes and no
<asac> you can try any of the three voip apps we have: ekiga, twinkle and linphone
<asac> all three do not work ;)
<asac> no sound input ;)
<asac> dtchen: is there a way to reset everything?
<asac> e.g. all config, all stuff that might be non-default here?
<dtchen> it matters in the sense that usb audio devices have known issues with A) hw dB info being completely fscked, B) PA settings not being stored correctly
<dtchen> rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<asac> hmm
<asac> yes. i removed that
<asac> dtchen: where is the alsamixer stuff saved?
<asac> i played around with that ... maybe thats a problem now
<dtchen> you need to "killall pulseaudio" afterward to let it respawn fresh
<asac> yeah
<asac> i used pulseaudio -k
<dtchen> pulseaudio -k is unreliable
<asac> and then started it from command line even
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> but second run told me it was dead
<asac> i can try killall though
<dtchen> as for sound card state (at least I think that's what you're referring to), that's a bit more difficult
<dtchen> you need to disable PA autospawn first, then use alsa force-reload, then reenable PA autospawn
<asac> pasuspender?
<dtchen> echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf
<asac> ah
<dtchen> rm ~/.pulse/client.conf
<dtchen> etc.
<asac> ok ... but reboot doesnt help?
<dtchen> no, the only sure-fire way is a physical powerdown, wait 2-3 minutes for capacitors to drain, then power back up
<dtchen> state is cached in the sound hw
<dtchen> it's really quite nasty
<asac> oh
<dtchen> that's only for your internal
<dtchen> for your usb headset, it's a non-issue
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok. lets hope i get ekiga going with pulse support somehow
<asac> feels like the best way to do this
<dtchen> hmm
<asac> currently fails because something is flaky on one of the trunk things i had ;)
<dtchen> unstable has 2.6.5-1
<asac> yes. but thats not new enough
<dtchen> of ptlib, that is
<dtchen> ok, you need a checkout/snapshot?
<asac> i think 2.7.0 is pulse
<dtchen> ugh
<asac> or trunk
<asac> and latest tag from opal too
<asac> then ekiga trunk fails because of some C++ oddities :(
<asac> usr/include/boost/function/function_template.hpp: In member function ‘boost::function0<R>& boost::function0<R>::operator=(const boost::function0<R>&) [with R = void]’:
<asac> ../lib/engine/gui/gtk-core/optional-buttons-gtk.cpp:109:   instantiated from here
<asac> /usr/include/boost/function/function_template.hpp:828: error: exception handling disabled, use -fexceptions to enable
<asac> so now i am also checking out latest boost :(
<asac_> right so atm i have ptlib2.7.0 opal 3.7.0 ... and ekiga trunk :/
<asac> and boost-trunk is building
<asac> dtchen: now i got ekiga with native pulse running was kind of annoying
<asac> anyway. ... didnt change a thing
<asac> input -> zero
<asac> output -> works
<asac> on usb headset that is
<BUGabundo_work> hey
<BUGabundo_work> asac: why didnt i ever heard about this bug ? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/444449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444449 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox slow google reader" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> BUGabundo_work: lots of slowness bugs i heard of ;)
<BUGabundo_work> WFM
<BUGabundo_work> but then again i'm on daiyl ppa
<BUGabundo_work> and 3,7
<BUGabundo_work> annnddd chromium more and more
<ejat> BUGabundo_work: did u produce this bug 398840 in gnome ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398840 in gwibber "Traceback File "bin/gwibber", line 78, in <module>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398840
<BUGabundo_work> ejat: looking
<BUGabundo_work> ejat: based on the date, i would say i'm sure it was on ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> gnome, yes
<BUGabundo_work> dont use another WM
<ejat>  owh .. ok ..
<ejat> maybe .. gwibber team should check about it .. since choqok doesnt have similiar like gwibber
<BUGabundo_work> i'm sure it can be closed
<BUGabundo_work> losts changed, and i cant reproduce anymore
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ^^^^^^
<pwnguin> anyone care to review the minor patch in bug #488851?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488851 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox's apparmor profile blocks liferea-add-feed from working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488851
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-27
<micahg> [reed]: around?
<[reed]> micahg: yeah
<micahg> I was wondering if I should dupe soemthing in bmo
<micahg> mozilla 521495 and mozilla 528382
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 521495 in General "moz-icon:// protocol not working for mime types (e.g. moz-icon://.pdf?size=16)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521495
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 528382 in ImageLib "Images provided by moz-icon:// for multiple mime-types no longer displaying" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528382
<[reed]> I filed that already
<micahg> yeah, you filed the second one
<[reed]> oh
<micahg> I was going to dupe 521 to yours
<[reed]> let me see
 * micahg has been trying to clean up some stuff in LP
<[reed]> the first bug is really hard to follow
<[reed]> I have no idea what it's talking about
<micahg> take a look at bug 466567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 466567 in humanity-icon-theme "Firefox moz-icon://.ext not working" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/466567
<micahg> supposedly the same thing
<[reed]> then why does moz-icon://ext work?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> you asked the same thing in your bug
<[reed]> what version are they seeing this in?
<micahg> 3.5.3
<[reed]> k
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> I just wanted to thank for fixing the "undo closed tab" missing. It works now with amd64.
<micahg> [reed]: I was going to go the other way...
<micahg> but ok
<[reed]> we usually dupe to oldest bug
<micahg> [reed]: I thought the bug with the best info
<micahg> anyways, do you need to add your keywords and change the component?
<[reed]> I already did change the component
<[reed]> though, it's not really a regression
<micahg> ah, ok
<[reed]> if we never supported it in the first place
<micahg> true
<micahg> should we add back linux@distro, or does everyone on the old bug get a copy?
<[reed]> add back linux@distro
<micahg> done
<[reed]> possibly this code
<[reed]>     // Look for icons with the following suffixes appended to the base name.
<[reed]>     // The last two entries (for the old XPM format) will be ignored unless
<[reed]>     // no icons are found using the other suffixes. XPM icons are depricated.
<[reed]>     const char extensions[6][7] = { ".png", "16.png", "32.png", "48.png",
<[reed]>                                     ".xpm", "16.xpm" };
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> that's window code
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> dunno... can ping joe about it later
<asac> [reed]: is the 3.6 as minor update transition now a certainty?
<fta> would be nice if the gnome preferred app ui could also change the gnome-www-browser & x-www-browser alternatives
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> also, when using acroread, if it is already open, ff can't open a pdf in it, the pdf is downloaded, then nothing happens
<asac> fta: to what?
<asac> (-browser)
<fta> zH?
<fta> eh?
<asac> fta: i didnt understand your initial idea ;)
<asac> ah ... i see what you mean
<asac> preferred ui should auto update alternatives
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think that is blocked on a) noone came around to making a policykit/consolekit backend that can be used to update those
<asac> b) there is no way to have per-user-alternatives (which is a missing feature imo)
<asac> but in the end its just that there are still sucky applications (maybe because of bad lib situation?) that dont use proper hints to decide on the app to execute
<asac> noone should use those binaries ;)
<fta> xdg-open is per user
<asac> but that doesnt use the alternatives i hope =
<asac> ?
<fta> xchat now uses xdg-open, then gnome-open or kfmclient. older versions used to use sensible-browser / x-www-browser
<fta> not sure for acroread
<asac> yes. but what does xdg-open use?
<asac> i would hope our preferred application seting ;)
<fta> it uses one of gnome-open, kfmclient, exo-open or run-mailcap
<fta> (run-mailcap+sensible-browser)
<fta> freenode seems to like playing with their servers on friday
<asac> yep
<asac> got complains through other channels too
<asac> fta: so 2 things would be really helpful for me ;) 1st. how can i make chromium build abort if it errors
<asac> 2nd how can build incremental (e.g. dont run debuild -b)
<asac> sorry if you already answered that before ;). i remember asking, but didnt get an answer i think
<fta> drop --keep-going in d/rules
<asac> ok
<asac> and for 2nd?
<fta> it should work out of the box
<asac> debuild -nc ?
<fta> yes
<asac> let me try
<fta> i use dpkg-buildpackage -nc and it wfm
<asac> do i need to clean configure-stamp if i touch rules (like ARGS)?
<asac> not sure if configure-stamp even exists ;)
<asac> well ... it reads sconsfiles now
<asac> lets see
<asac> oh damn ... creating sconsfiles really takes long ;)
<asac> is there no faster incremental build way?
<asac> or is that because i touched args?
<asac> "Building targets..."
<fta> the stamp should be there, it just runs gyp with the GYP_DEFINES args. but even if you change GYP_DEFINES, it won't redo it unless you delete the stamp file.
<fta> scons should not recreate the scons files, but it has to read them all to work
<fta> it's known to be slow
<fta> i should move to make instead
<fta> most devs did it already
<fta> so it should be stable enough
<fta> but anyway, incremental build should work
<fta> +already
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: how do i get real compiler errors?
<asac> scons: *** [/home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/v8/_v8_snapshot_intermediate/snapshot.cc] Error 134
<asac> scons: building terminated because of errors.
<asac> thats not good ;)
<asac> hmm i think i did that already at some point ;)
<asac> (and made you unhappy)
<asac> so i wont commit it ;)
<asac> VERBOSE?
<asac> checking
<fta> what's the line before that one?
<asac> # Verbose?
<asac> ifeq (1,$(VERBOSE))
<asac> DEB_SCONS_ARGS += --verbose
<asac> endif
<fta> chromium.log:May 14 17:54:00 <fta>       scons: *** [/build/buildd/chromium-browser-2.0.181.0~svn20090514r16052/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/v8/v8/intermediate/snapshot.cc] Error 139
<asac> hmm its gone ;)
<asac> there was nothing really
<asac> will be there in a bit i guess
<asac> arm is really slow i figure ;)
<asac> is there a way to skip the "building targets ..." ?
<asac> i guess not, right?
<fta> what do you mean?
<fta> "Building targets ..." is just a log to say it scans all the deps to build your target(s)
<fta> the scan takes ages, not the log
<fta> make is faster in that regard
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329531/
<asac> of course i asked if we can elminate the scan ... not the log entry ;)
<asac> but doesnt matter ... probably is the fastest way to do it ;)
<asac> do i need a full clean build?
<fta> what for?
<asac> that error
<asac> in the paste
<fta> what did you change?
<asac>  well.. let me do a clean build
<asac> i think i messed around with scons when i tried to get a quick rebuild (without that scanning)
<fta> do it with VERBOSE=1
<asac> yes
<asac> i have VERBOSE=1 in env now
<asac> if thats ok
<fta> i will move away from scons next time i touch the package
<asac> how that?
<fta> move to make
<asac> diverge from upstream?
<fta> ie, ask gyp to generate make files instead of scons files, and modify d/rules accordingly (some paths will be different)
<fta> no
<fta> <fta> most devs did it already
<fta> <fta> so it should be stable enough
<asac> is that working well?
<asac> great
<fta> would be nice if i could complete the gyp package, so it will simplify the chromium packaging
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329539/ thats what i get now ;)
<asac> i think i want to define armv7=1 ... but why does it do that ;)
<asac> i mean if i need to specify armv7 on arm it should be the default by target=arm
<fta> strange, i thought the fix was in already
<asac> its not todays daily
<fta> v8 is a different project, they have their own variables
<asac> should i grab a new copy?
<asac>  /chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665
<asac> thats what i am building
<asac> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=11359 this is an important bug for us
<asac> to integrate chromium as mailto: handler for instance :)
<asac> or are there other ways to set gmail/yahoo as being handled by website?
<fta> could you explain there why it's important, i will link it in the blocker meta bug
<asac> its a MStone-5 targetted bug
<fta> hm, reminds me of an old bug of mine
<asac> Pri-2
<asac> fta: its about websites being able to register themselves as a protocol handler like mailto:
<asac> or for document types
<asac> maybe there is a different way to do that as a desktop integration?
<asac> ok chromium has at least compiled one .o file ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/329548/
<asac> lets hope ;)
<asac> seems VERBOSE=1 doesnt work :/
<asac> but well ... lets first see where it dies
<asac> wow python utilized 49% of CPU
<asac> all the time
<asac> what does it do when cc1 is running?
<fta> not from env, you have to edit d/rules or run d/rules build VERBOSE=1 or something
<asac> k
<asac>  8789 asac      20   0  116m 106m 3468 R 48.3 22.6   0:14.68 cc1plus
<asac>  8774 asac      20   0 49952  45m 2560 R 47.6  9.6   0:39.38 python
<asac> i have the feeling it would take days ;)
<asac> like 30 seconds for each .o
<fta> d'oh!
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20696
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20731 (it says fixed but apturl:foo goes to google search so it doesn't work for me)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=26284
<asac> fta: riht. but i need in-website mailto: handling
<asac> so you click on a mailto: link and it goes to yahoo/gmail/hotmail etc.
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=3628
<asac> no permission ;)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=7507 (old, win)
<asac> missing number?
<fta> hm, no, it's probably a security bug
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=12287 (mac)
<asac> k
<asac> yes. thats external still
<asac> so i think we have to wait for the HTML5 feature i mentioned
<asac> or can you ask someone what their plan for OS integration of webmail is? e.g. how we can ship it in a way that usres can use gmail as mailto: handler?
<asac> build still going ;)
<fta> ok, i will do the make shift shortly
<fta> going out for shopping, i need glue
<asac> its now bulding Compiling /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/WebCore/webcore/__/bindings/v8/custom/V8CanvasPixelArrayCustom.o
<asac> Generating binding from /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/html/canvas/WebGLArrayBuffer.idl
<asac> Generating binding from /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/html/canvas/CanvasGradient.idl
<asac> guess thats still pretty much the start?
<fta> lol, just compare with a full log
<asac> i rather dont ;)
<asac> i only can hope that incremental build really work
<asac> s
<asac> otherwise fixing stuff is probably painful ;)
<fta> ctrl C and restart now
<fta> better now than too late
<asac> well ... is there any chance we could fix that quickly?
<asac> ;)
<asac> otherwise i just see if it works when i need to :)
<asac> given that scanning takes like 10 minutes or so ;)
<fta> ok, i'm out. back in ~1h
<asac> bye
<fta> <fta> ok, i will do the make shift shortly
<fta> so don't worry
<asac> i will be out then ...only back later
<asac> lets hope that that works ;) yeah.
<asac> python eating 50% isnt nice ;)
<asac> could be better used for compiling
<asac> but seems its better now that the build is running
<asac> not sooo much python all the time
<asac> v8 still building
<asac> odd
<asac> i mean ... i havent changed much from the keep-gong build that had endless errors ;)
<fta> back
<asac> about to leave :/
<asac> let check if there is news from the build ;)
<asac> Compiling /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/WebCore/webcore/__/editing/InsertIntoTextNodeCommand.o
<asac> Compiling /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/WebCore/webcore/__/editing/InsertLineBreakCommand.o
<asac> Compiling /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/WebCore/webcore/__/editing/InsertListCommand.o
<asac> Compiling /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/WebCore/webcore/__/editing/InsertNodeBeforeCommand.o
<asac> Compiling /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/WebCore/webcore/__/editing/InsertParagraphSeparatorCommand.o
<asac> Compiling /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.245.0~svn20091111r31665/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/WebCore/webcore/__/editing/InsertTextCommand.o
<asac> hopefully that is good news ;)
<asac> ok out ... will keep you updated
<fta> k
<fta> you're still just building webkit, that's the 1st step ;)
<fta> asac, with make, it should be way faster, .. but it first needs a fix. i Cced you on an email.
<BUGabundo> olá ninos
<fta> こんばんは
<BUGabundo> §ŧ¬←←ð
<fta> can't parse that
<BUGabundo> e se eu lo parlo italiano , tu me entiendi
<BUGabundo> ?
<av`> BUGabundo, e se io parlo italiano, tu mi capisci?
<av`> that's italian
<BUGabundo> I know
<av`> the one you wrote looks spanish
<BUGabundo> I understand italian
<av`> ehehe
<av`> ah cool :)
<BUGabundo> and several other european languages
<BUGabundo> av`: was messing up with fta
<av`> ah :)
<fta> BUGabundo, we can try in french, or japanese if you want, or even in chinese
<BUGabundo> never learned chises
<BUGabundo> but did learn just a few words in japonese
<fta> i still suck in chinese, but at least, i know enough to survive there
<fta> i will probably die in pt, lost and hungry
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> english will help you
<BUGabundo> specally in the south
<BUGabundo> more oriented to turist
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-28
 * BUGabundo $ mv /home/BUGabundo /media/bed ; operation time out
<fta> asac, i've committed (yesterday) something that should help you building chromium on arm out of the box
<fta> asac, i backed off the gyp/make patch for now, it's not ready
<asac> fta: is that already in todays daily i can grab?
<asac> let me check where it failed exactly ... didnt feel like it was in v8
 * asac boots the other system
<asac> bbi 30 minutes
<fta> on arm, it should fail in v8 snapshot, and in nacl (native client)
<fta> so i disabled those for you
<asac> ur right
<asac> great
<asac> now need to grab latest daily?
<asac> ok spinning daily from 3 minutes ago :)
<asac> great
<asac> so make isnt ready? ... too many bugs or just for one day work too much?
<fta> i'd say it's close, but needs at least two fixes. i Cced you yesterday
<asac> btw, are you on lucid already?
<asac> wonder if i should go and upgrade at least the main desktop
<asac> thing
<fta> no, still karmic
<asac> ok guess i can do some housecleaning and go for dinner etc. while this thing builds
<fta> lol
<asac> but maybe it just works :)
<asac> lets hoppe=
<asac> building v8/custom stuff atm
<asac> ok gone for a bit
<asac> ... still spinning
<asac> guess that means its promissing :)
<asac> somewhere in the middle of webkit HTML stuff ... probably takes 12+ hy
<fta> didn't you say that we'll have a xen/arm builder soon?
<fta> asac, ^^, what will it be? arm on i686 h/w? or just arm on arm h/w?
<mac_v> asac: hi... is chromium only available in the ppa?
<mac_v> and not in the ubuntu repos?
<pace_t_zulu> nice job getting chromium going on arm
<pace_t_zulu> mac_v, yes
<mac_v> ah.. ok.. but why is it so?
<pace_t_zulu> mac_v, talk to asac or fta about that
<fta> there's no upstream release for linux for one, and there's 33.000 source files / 600MB to review for licenses
<fta> but technically, it's good enough imho
<pace_t_zulu> fta, i'm running it as my default browser
<fta> great
<mac_v> ah.. right no upstream release.. ok
<asac> lucid will be chromium :)
<mac_v> ;p
<pace_t_zulu> asac, what?
<mac_v> asac: will it atleast be in the universe? ;p
<asac> ... for mobile at least :)
<asac> mac_v: yes... we are getting it in the archive (probably by bribing archive admins or something like that)
<mac_v> lol ;)
<fta> asac, i think i should add thumb too for arm
<mac_v> heh , i tried it long back , but i missed mouse gestures.. so came back to ff :)
<asac> fta: its default for toolchains that support it
<asac> so no need to add it
<asac> basically we do everything in toolchain
<asac> easier than adding stuff that is release specific
<fta> thought you said it will be, but it's not there yet
<asac> its in lucid
<fta> oh
<asac> only thing that isnt in is the implicit-it legacy flag
<asac> that will come soon
<fta> ok
<asac> but we need xulrunner build now, so i added it
<asac> hopefull thum also makes firefox snappier on arm
<asac> so in worst case we can keep using firefox in mobile UNE
<asac> arm UNE to be specific
<asac> ok uploaded xul with that flag ... lets hope thats enough
<asac> hmm gwibber seems to be dying all the time
<asac> when did that start again ?>(
<asac> did someone push an update to -proposed or for webkit or something?
<fta> no idea, it's stable here
<fta> so, arm ppa anytime soon?
<asac> only for native ppas for now still
<asac> we are working on improving tools so folks without arm hardware can build/run/test arm stuff
<asac> maybe by alpha-2 they are mature enough
<asac> the ppa support is basically blocked on lack of xen support for arm afaik
<fta> http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenARM ?
<asac> yes. i think there is work going on that is promissing
<fta> but i'm not sure it's arm on arm or arm on i686
<fta> it says Xen on ARM VMM
<asac> i would think its arm in xen vm on i386
<mac_v> fta: is there another ppa  , other than this? > https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa   , something more stable ;)  or is this fairly stable?
<asac> which is probably what we want anyway for virtual builders
<asac> unless we want to do a 100 builder farm :)
<asac> anyway ... first hardware must become available for normal users
<asac> once that is achieved i dont think it will take long to make this more ubiquous in all ways
<asac> CachedScript.cpp :2~)
<asac> not sure if that is at least 30% :)
<asac> CrossOriginAccessControl.cpp now :)
<asac> fta: i think we need to put full copyright info for all the licenses listed in copyright in the file
<asac> or reference them from common
<asac> just fyi
<fta> yes, but even before that, i wanted all the chromium files clarified. for 3rd party, i just wanted to steal from our system packages
<asac> good idea
<asac> wonder if its a good idea to do parallel building for arm :)
<asac> well ... as long as its a remote porter machine its probably ok
<asac> poing is that this machine only has 512k mem :)
<asac> so swapping to death
<asac> hmm ... otoh its not that big atm
<asac> 99m
<asac> for each xcc1plus
<fta> funny how google experiments stuff on users in releases: http://codereview.chromium.org/434110
<asac> hehe ... good that we dont have any releases yet o nlinux:)
<asac> 0.5% of users will participate :)
<asac> guess that means: without being asked
<fta> i was planning to do some
<asac> to do some?
<asac> experiments?
<asac> how do you get feedback?
<fta> no, releases
<fta> based on their 3 channels, somehow
<asac> hmm
<asac> thought they do not publish all the info to replay those channels yet
<asac> has that changed?=
<fta> they don't, so i'm trying to auto-guess
<mac_v> asac: shall i schedule Bug #386900 , for Lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386900 in network-manager ""Auto eth0" in notifications is confusing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386900
<asac> mac_v: good question :) ... patches welcome i guess. i think dan is not entirely negative on this nowadays - so there is a chance :)
<mac_v> ;)
<asac> so nspluginwrapper process seems to be now called /proc/self/exe with .32 rc8 kernel:/
<asac> for a moment i was shocked to see "exe" in top
<asac> oh i think thats because chromium does odd stuff
<asac> fta: armin76 said chromium will fail after 5h :) ... some file being built with sse2 unconditionally or something
<asac> also just fyi :)
<fta> i have a patch for that
<fta> if it's the same place, it should work
<armin76> fta: link?
<fta> it's in bzr
<armin76> link? :)
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head:/debian/patches/drop_sse2.patch
<fta> it's trivial
<fta> i've been using it since early May
<armin76> fta: i don't have the build logs, but i remember it was not a build-time issue
<armin76> err
<armin76> it was a buildtime issue, thats what i mean
<armin76> it tried to compile a file with sse2 on its name
<fta> hm, so it may be different then
<fta> then fix it, i don't have access to arm h/w
<asac> i will check that out now :)
<asac> but lets see ... maybe its really fixed and i win the bet we had in #ubuntu-arm :)
<armin76> doubtful
<asac> unfortunately armin76 also said that my 512m are going to be good enough :(
<armin76> if you don't hit that you're going to hit a segfault :)
<asac> i dont think having -j2 as its now makes that better :(
<asac> armin76: on what?
<armin76> can't remember that one
<armin76> i tried a lot of things, and that was last week
<armin76> i don't remember anymore :)
<asac> fta: i guess ffox source for >3.5 are good enough to do a full build (with mozclient) ... e.g. we do not strip stuff as we did in 3.0?
<asac> at least from size i would think its identical to full moz central (- binonly)
<fta> yes
<asac> xul still building on lucid armel at least now :)
<asac> but xpcom .... so it can still fail on assembler i would guess
<fta> asac, it's not easy, i can just identify new branches, and releases in those branches. but i don't have enough information to assign those releases to a channel
<fta> asac, for ex, in november: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330578/
<asac> right and they have the right dependency revisions documented for those?
<fta> so that gives me 7 branches, resp with their tips at 3.0.195.36, 4.0.223.17, 4.0.229.2, 4.0.237.2, 4.0.245.2, 4.0.249.19, 4.0.250.2
<asac> c still building :)
<asac> i guess alsmost 4h? hmm
<asac> not sure
<asac> whats their latest "official" windows release?
<asac> stable
<asac> i jmean
<asac> mean
<fta> http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/
<fta> hm, that's just the dev channel of chrome and chrome frame
<asac> what did you expect?
<fta> 3 branches, stable, beta and dev
<asac> heh ok.
<fta> it's probably 3.0.195.36, 4.0.223.17 and 4.0.249.19
<fta> but i can't tell for sure
 * asac spins all-in-one-ffox :)
<fta> like chronologically, they made 4.0.250.1 then 4.0.249.3, then 4.0.250.2, then 4.0.249.{4..19}
<asac> big chunk approach :)
<fta> i wonder if there's a seed file somewhere i can use
<asac> fta: do you know whats the status of chromium gtk theming is?
<asac> fta: from what i understood on the mail threads that existed they did not publish the seed files for releases in the past
<fta> i'm not sure they want to do it
<asac> but either already started to do that or will be at some point
<asac> fta: hmm ... didnt they have an effort at some point?
<asac> to use system theme?
<asac> use gtk theme ;)
<asac> found it
<asac> isnt really that bad
<asac> thought a bit tunable ;)
<asac> mac_v: did you checkout chromium theming?
<asac> i am sure there is potential for beautification ;)
<asac> c is building "webkit/extensions/..../v8
<mac_v> asac: when did they add theming to chromium?
<asac> mac_v: its there for a while ... you can click on "Use GTK+ Theme"
<asac> in tools -> something...
<mac_v> oh... cool..
<asac> tools -> options -> personal stuff
 * mac_v checks
<asac> crazy name ;)
<asac> for a tab
<fta> maybe in the apt source file installed with chrome..
<asac> ;)
<asac> "Personal Stuff" ;)
<asac> everything is stuff
<asac> Tools Stuff, Option Stuff ;)
<fta> anyone has chrome installed?
<asac> no
<mac_v> asac: ah... there it is... will have to tweak chromium out ;)
<mac_v> just when i thought i was done with theming and stuff for a while... they pull be back it ;p
<mac_v> in*
<mac_v> *pull me back in!
<mac_v> oh great... i think i got to hit the sack
<asac> mac_v: thx!! enjoy
<asac> c still building
<asac> svn20091128r33239/build-tree/src/chrome/browser/automation/automation_provider.cc:2221:
<fta> preview: 4.0.223.16 (Windows Beta Channel), 4.0.249.12 (Mac Dev channel), 4.0.249.11 (Windows & Linux Dev channel)  (2009-11-23; 5 days ago)
<fta> Stable release 	3.0.195.33  (2009-11-12; 16 days ago)
<fta> hmm, wikipedia seems to know more than i do ;)
<fta> so 195 is stable, 233 beta and 249 dev, pff
<fta> s/243/223/
<fta> <fta> it's probably 3.0.195.36, 4.0.223.17 and 4.0.249.19
<fta> bingo
<mac_v> fta: hmm , the default chromium home page is still "9.04" :)
<fta> ?
<fta> where?
<asac> for me its google ;)
<asac> not sure if i set that somewhere
<mac_v> fta: fresh install directs to > http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<asac> and new tab is ... newtab
<mac_v> options shows that ^
<asac> maybe system integration of some kind?
<fta> chromium has the ubuntu start page??? how come?
<fta> it didn't do anything for that to happen
<mac_v> oh , or did that gather info from firefox o.0
<fta> -it+i
<fta> oh, yes, b-m imports
<mac_v> ah.. nvm crazy me then .... lalala
<fta> if i do a chromium/stable ppa with 3.0.195.*, i wonder if users will use it.. it's old
<asac> i would start with the chromium/testing for now ;)
<asac> i  would think that 3. was not really great for linux
<fta> stable & beta are just for windows
<fta> beta recently moved to 4.0.223.16 from 3.0.195.27
<asac> well. but you are talking about trying to do the same for ubuntu ;)
<asac> so i say: go for testing/beta atm ... once 4.x gets to stable also start doing it for stable
<asac> if its not possible because they dont publish the seeds for those branches then we need to do someting about it ;)
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/notice/15708021
<asac> replied ;)
<asac> http://identi.ca/conversation/15708021#notice-15711128
<asac> E: firefox-3.5: menu-icon-not-in-xpm-format /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.5.png
<asac> E: firefox-3.5: embedded-zlib ./usr/lib/firefox-3.5.6pre/libxul.so
<asac> hehe
<asac> seems lintian doesnt like us including zlib
<asac> c still building ;)
<asac> svn20091128r33239/build-tree/src/chrome/browser/fav_icon_helper.cc
<fta> asac, <50%
<fta> and just of the build part, excluding the tests and the rest of the packaging
<asac> yeah
<asac> is there a flag i can set to not run the tests ;)?
<fta> yes
<fta> WANT_TESTS=0
<asac> ok willl check that
<asac> next time .. :-P
<fta> you're building on your phone or what?
 * micahg likes the green for the dailies :)
<av`> fta, where can I grab a stable chrome release for sid / squeeze?
<av`> fta, e.g not a daily, but something a bit more stable
<asac> no stable release available
<asac> only dailies
<asac> because upstream does not do any stable releases for chrome/linux yet. read backlog (last few hours)
<asac> that was discussed extensively there ;)
<asac> av`: ^^
<av`> ah damnit
<asac> but you can install the daily packages in debian sid afaik
<av`> so I need to hope that the dailies I gonna grab will be stable enough
<asac> dailies are good usually
<asac> haven't seen many complain about it here ;)
<av`> I saw fta talking about a chrome-unstable release
<av`> some days ago, but don't know where to grab it :)
<av`> gonna search a bit
<asac> av`: dailies _are_ chromium-unstable basically
<asac> the official chrome is available on net somewhere -> search ;)
<asac> thats named chrome-unstable
<asac> but is basically our dailies (fta?)
<fta> yep, google-chrome-unstable is provided by google (no source) but it's not more stable that our dailies. both are from trunk
<fta> -that+than
<fta> the daily is more popular
<fta> chromium-browser                 22602   1.68%      4911   10997    6690       4
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           18666   1.39%      4535    8225    5887      19
<asac> yep
<av`> ok, perfect, gonna have a look at the dailies then
<asac> http://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok firefox all-in-one seems to work
<av`> thanks :)
<asac> some minor cleanups and that should be good
<fta> so it means more build cycles??
<asac> if we keep xulrunner, yes.
<fta> i don't mind, but obviously, some do
<asac> !builderstatus
<fta> !builderstatus
<fta> lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-29
<micahg> asac: don't we have to keep xulrunner for the other apps built on it?
<asac> but as daily?
<fta> sure, but no need to do dailies for those
<micahg> asac: well, probably not, the only thing I can think of is if people want to test other apps with the daily
<asac> question is: can we add xulrunner to universe without feeling too bad because we already know it will be abandoned security wise soonish?
<micahg> asac: well, it should get at least 6 months after release
<asac> thats the old world ;)
<asac> i am not sure what will happen, but the idea is to even stop doing that
<asac> :)
<micahg> asac: I thought it was still in debate
<asac> not sure if mozilla abandoned the idea
<micahg> iirc, there was no resolution either way
<micahg> but, I think we have to at least throw something in there for the other apps
<micahg> what other choice do we have?
<micahg> otherwise, we can provide the -dev packages in ff and let them know they might break?
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 01:11 < micahg> iirc, there was no resolution either way
<asac_> 01:12 -!- asac_ [n=asac@e177168032.adsl.alicedsl.de] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<micahg> (06:11:31 PM) micahg: but, I think we have to at least throw something in there for the other apps
<micahg> (06:11:46 PM) micahg: what other choice do we have?
<micahg> (06:12:20 PM) micahg: otherwise, we can provide the -dev packages in ff and let them know they might break?
<asac_> -> its just a huge axe hanging above us, so imo we need to plan as if they will do it ;) (for now)
<asac_> other apps get removed ;)
<micahg> ok, then, if we can get clearance for major changes in the depending apps, we can try to bump them to be compliant during the release cycle
<asac_> or migrated to webkit
<asac_> at best
<asac_> well. the major/minor session basically had the input from release team etc. that we should try to get rid of it ...
<asac_> one idea would be to provide a trimmed down firefox-3.5-plugin-dev package
<asac_> so we can still build plugins (which tend to be not as bad to maintain)
<asac_> or we review apps manually and decide on case by case base, what we want to keep supporting
<asac_> for those we need committmenet to provide backports in time for _all_ supported archs
<micahg> does prism come with it's own xul code?
<asac_> no
<asac_> well. it could be made to have that ... but ;)
<asac_> thats getting ugly
<micahg> I'm certainlly willing to help with the backporting
<micahg> in general, we'll be doing it for the devel release anyways
<asac_> we have a few areas that are hard to get right ...
<asac_> a) mozjs ... we have couchdb depending on that
<asac_> b) we xul apps that would become more or less void
<asac_>  -> if we have xulapps without binary components, we should remove them imo -> they can be provided upstream directly somewhat i guess
<fta> asac_, i don't get the migrated to webkit part.. why would moving the burden of security maintenance to webkit change anything?
<asac_> first: the world moves to webkit. thats a fact ;)
<asac_> so we will have to maintain webkit ;)
<micahg> asac_: so, is the moziila team expanding to become the browser team?
<asac_> second: embedders like webkit more
<asac_> i would think that making a browser team in the long run becomes more and more viable ;)
<asac_> thunderbird will stay around for a while longer too i guess
<fta> and if users like chromium more, would you move firefox to universe?
<asac_> stuff gets moved to universe when its not on CD, nor on dvd usually
<asac_> on any officially support image is more accurate i guess
<micahg> wouldn't that depend on the archive restructuring?
<asac_> yes. i have no clue about what exactly will happen then ;)
<asac> at some point we should get rid of firefox-3.1 transitional packages i guess
<asac> those were only in ppa, right?
<asac> should be safe to drop then in lucid i presume
<micahg> they certainly weren't in a production release
<asac> my innovate gnome component shuffeling didnt work out as good as expected :/
<asac> (speaking to myself) ;)
<asac> hmm ... xdg-open is kind of borked
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I meant to look into that
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330715/
<fta> the thing is, i don't know when branches are abandonned
<asac> fta: hmm. wasnt gears integrated in chromium?
<fta> no
<fta> they won't do it
<asac> instead?
<fta> their prefer to wait for the html5 offline feature
<fta> they
<asac> is there any mstone targetted for that?
<asac> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1194784/which-browsers-support-html5-offline-storage
<asac> Google Chrome: Gears Database API, which is built into Chrome and thus doesn’t require a separate install. Surprisingly, Chrome doesn’t yet natively support any form of HTML5 Storage.
<asac> hmm
<asac> so only win
<asac> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17443
<fta> i know
<asac> svn20091128r33239/build-tree/src/third_party/protobuf2/src/src/google/protobuf/dynamic_message.cc:66:
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330748/plain/ with trunk
<asac> fta: we are well past 2200 ;)
<fta> grrr
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok its saturday
<asac> so its ok i guess ;)
<asac> what a pity ... gvfs backend for gdocs does not "just work (tm)"
<asac> /home/asac/Development/upstream/gvfs/gvfs_gdata/daemon/gvfsgdocsfile.c:665: undefined reference to `gdata_documents_presentation_get_download_uri'
<asac> guess we need a better libgdata ;)
 * asac spins 0.5.1 from debian sid
<asac> rather than 0.4 we have in karmic
<asac> so ... i managed to get chromium mailto: handler to work
<asac> for yahoo and gmail
<asac> except that xdg-open is broken ... but thats probalby xdg bug (escaping?)
<asac> but opening mailto: in firefox now opens yahoo/g mail in chromium
<asac> now we just need to mount gdocs as HOME/Documents ;) ... and then somehow ensure that we wrap the proper content types by something that opens browser with the right url ;)
<asac> and resolve some "minor" online/offline handling issues before we can provide a good user experience ;)
<asac> feels hard :/
 * asac wonders if gvfs is in theory good for offline
<AnAnt_> Hello, why isn't libmozjs1 built for xulrunner-1.9 ?
<micahg> AnAnt: what version of ubuntu?
<AnAnt> micahg: karmic & lucid
<micahg> AnAnt: xul-1.9 doesn't exist in either
<AnAnt> errm, oops
<AnAnt> 1.9.1
<AnAnt> sorry I dunno it is named xulrunner-1.9.1
<AnAnt> so, the same issue holds for that version
<micahg> I thought it was part of it
<AnAnt> why isn't libmozjs1 built for it ?
<micahg> AnAnt: I think it's part of xulrunner-1.9.1
<AnAnt> micahg: libmozjs-dev is part of xulrunner-dev ?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<AnAnt> in 'xulrunner' there is libmozjs-dev & libxul-dev
<micahg> xulrunner is old
<AnAnt> I see, so that's a big deviation from Debian
<micahg> AnAnt: we don't import xul from debian
<AnAnt> micahg: do you know since which version (1.9 or 1.9.1) did xulrunner start using heartbeat ?
<micahg> no, sorry
<micahg> idk what heartbeat is
<AnAnt> ok
<ripps> Damn, chromium is segfaulting on me. Now I have to install the huge debug package and get a backtrace
<ripps> okay, nevermind. Everything is segfaulting, I think I just got a kernel bug
<micahg> asac: you wouldn't happen to be on would you?
<AnAnt> Hello, back to the libmozjs* packages question, I hope that separate packages for libmozjs* are built from xulrunner-1.9.1 (as have been done for old xulrunner)
<micahg> AnAnt: they are not and will not be
<AnAnt> some packages use libmozjs, and they can't find mozjs library in xulrunner-1.9.1-dev long path
<AnAnt> micahg: any reason for this ?
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> idk
<micahg> simplicity?
<micahg> let me see if I can find a bug
<AnAnt> micahg: when you said "will not be", I thought you knew a reason for this
<micahg> ah, sorry
<micahg> that's my tiredness
<micahg> 4:45 in the morning :)
<AnAnt> I see
<AnAnt> you need to sleep
<micahg> I meant to say I don't think there are plans to revive it, but I'm trying to see if I can find the reason why it's no longer
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> so, asac is asleep ?
<micahg> well, probably not at noon, but it's sunday
<AnAnt> asac is in europe ?
<micahg> UTC+1
<AnAnt> ok
<micahg> I don't think it was ever in 1.9
<micahg> so that's since hardy
<micahg> AnAnt: asac usually pops in sometime Sunday...I'll try to ask if I remember
<micahg> AnAnt: apparently you're not the only one with this issue
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<asac> fta: do you see any error here: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/chromium-browser_4.0.260.0~svn20091128r33239-0ubuntu1~ucd1_armel.build.bak.bz2
<asac> it failed to build
<asac> but i dont see anything that is an error
<asac> ok we worked around it by tweaking as
<AnAnt> asac: ping
<asac> AnAnt: ?
<AnAnt> asac: can separate packages for libmozjs* are built from xulrunner-1.9.1 (as have been done for old xulrunner)
<AnAnt> s/are/be
<asac> no
<AnAnt> why is that ?
<asac> there is a abug open about providing a stable ABI/APi
<asac> they say they dont want to do that
<asac> so shipping libmozjs would be wrong
<asac> its not ment for consumption outside of xulrunner/firefox upstream
<asac> let me check something
<AnAnt> there are packages using libmozjs
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New]
<asac> AnAnt: right. those in theory use something that isnt allowed
<asac> its not my decision
<asac> read the bug
<asac> ;)
<asac> anyway. xulrunner will be either removed completely from archive (unlikely) or go to universe
<asac> when that happens we can provide a mozjs there
<asac> which doesnt really help couchdb ;)
<asac> bad situation
<asac> thy dont even want to keep abi/api promise within a stable branch ;)
<asac> that means: doomed
<asac> so all our hope is on libseed ;)
<asac> rather webkit ;)
<AnAnt> libseed ? webkit ? what's those for ?
<asac> other js lib
<AnAnt__> so, is xulrunner going to be removed in lucid ?
<AnAnt__> removed or go to universe that is
<fta> asac, jcastro: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-forest.html  131 releases in 60 days, incl 59 in branches (the rest in trunk)
<asac> yes
<asac> AnAnt: yes
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<fta> asac, i think i will add a get-branch-source target, using something like RELEASE_BRANCH=249, and use that for another PPA
<fta> it's probably best to work in a dedicated branch tough :(
<fta> +h
<micahg> asac: around?
<asac> dh_link -p chromium-browser-dbg
<asac> dh_md5sums -pchromium-browser-dbg
<asac> dh_builddeb -pchromium-browser-dbg -- -Z lzma
<asac> dpkg-deb: building package `chromium-browser-dbg' in `../chromium-browser-dbg_4.0.260.0~svn20091128r33239-0ubuntu1~ucd1_armel.deb'.
<asac>  \o/
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> micahg: for a moment. yes.
<asac> ;)
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> if I'm adding different .desktop translations, are they separate commits in bzr and are they separate lines in the changelog?
<asac> micahg: if you add a batch at once you can have them in onecommit/line
<asac> but i wouldnt merge them when i land a second translation a few days later
<micahg> Lang1, Lang2, Lang3 (LP: 1, LP: 2, LP: 3)?
<asac> if they have more than one bug i would still go for the multi commit/changelog approach
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so one per commit one per line
<micahg> do I list the file after each line?
<asac> or say something like: add translation for XX (LP: # ...), YY (LP: #...)
<asac> but i dont think we need to save lines in changelog ;)
<asac> micahg: if you dont merge them, then yes
<micahg> ok
<asac> i undertand a changelog line as a entry + file modification
<micahg> got it, I found 2 other translations over the weekend, so I'm adding them to 3.5.head
<asac> hmm. ok
<micahg> the other thing is, do you remember why we don't break out libmozjs anymore?
<asac> ;)
 * asac has to remember to update branch before committing the all-in-one-wonder changes ;)
<asac> micahg: we never did it
<micahg> asac: why not start that with 3.6 unless we are backporting all in one to hardy
<asac> read: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New]
<asac> that explains the reason why what debian does is insane - support wise ;)
<micahg> well, it used to be a separate package in xul 1.8
<asac> that was debian heritage
<micahg> ah
<asac> maybe if we go away from xulrunner we can sync debian xulrunner ;)
<asac> and then get libmozjs in universe
<asac> but even then its a bad feeling because we already know we wont be able to support
<asac> (same as for xulrunner we discussed yesterday)
<asac> only a subset of applications we can pick and then prepare for porting ;)
<asac> thats the same for mozjs
<asac> mozjs gets > 1/3 of security fixes
<asac> and those are usually of tricky kind (and nont many not working for mozilla - who wont help us according to bug) would be able to maintain that
<micahg> wow
<asac> if you read bug: they didnt even want to commit to not break API on a stable branch :/
<micahg> yeah, I saw that
<micahg> that's what the wow was for :)
<asac> so asking for stable minimal API across branches is definitly not right
<asac> for them ;)
<asac> they basically say: dont use mozjs anywhere but in firefox/tbird
<micahg> so it almost seems like there's no point in shipping it at all
<asac> right ;)
<asac> thats the whole point ... and if you ship it you need to hire core js devs from mozilla ;)
<micahg> ok, we have a few bugs on this, now I know, should I create a master bug or keep telling people to build against xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<micahg> or both?
<asac> we have a master bug afaik
<asac> micahg: tell people to not use mozjs ;)
<asac> the building against xulrunner-1.9.1-dev has the same messy implications
<asac> just that we make it harder for them to do (and increase likelyhood we will bump into them)
<micahg> asac: suggest they port to webkit?
<asac> maybe ;)
<asac> for now its probably the only way we can send them
<asac> v8 has same approach as mozjs
<asac> i the most accurate answer is: do not use javascript ;)
<asac> sad but true
<micahg> I don't see a master bug
 * asac looks
<asac> great. search for "mozjs" on xulrunner-1.9.1 package -> no result
<asac> but: bug 486079 exists ;
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486079 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "installing libmozjs-dev will remove ... firefox ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-docs xulrunner-1.9.1 and a lot more" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486079
<asac> thats launchpad
<micahg> yep
<asac> i thought there was a bug open ;)
<asac> which bugs do you look at?
<asac> maybe i didnt name it MASTER, but consider it a master :)
<micahg> generally just ff, but someone came in here last night asking
<asac> bug 286906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner-1.9 "Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<asac> micahg: yes. that was anant
<micahg> yep
<asac> already told him that mozjs is bad ;)
<micahg> should I make that bug the master?
<asac> one sec
<asac> maybe i wont fix it
<asac> ok cannot find it
<asac> go ahead then
<asac> move to 1.9.1 i guess
<micahg> should I link to the upstream bug also
<asac> why not ;)
<asac> make it a wishlist bug with title: "provide and support a top-level library package for libmozjs"
<asac> make it a wishlist bug with title: "provide and support a top-level library package for libmozjs (Was: Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem.)"
<asac> or something similar
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ugh, they hijacked the builders again
<asac> they == us? or QA folks? ;)
<micahg> QA folks it seems :)
<asac> there are 5/8/5
<micahg> I"m going to pbuilder songbird to see if it works
<asac> thtas better than 2/2/3 ;)
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> asac: it looks like I'm going to have to use songbird's sqlite for the moment
<asac> thats in line with everything we do ;)
<asac> are you on lucid yet?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> should I be?
<asac> no
<asac> just was curious
<micahg> I wasn't planning on jumping until beta 1
<asac> if sqlite is at least new enough there in theory
<fta> asac, could you add "killall -q -v -9 $(basename $TEST)" at the end of debian/run-test.sh and use it on base_unittests?
<asac> fta: how do i use it on base_unittests?
<fta> debian/run-test.sh path/to/the/bins/base_unittests
<asac> hmm... i dont see the base_unitttests
<asac> did it clean them at end of build?
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> wrong host ;)
<fta> well, run it from sconsbuild/Release
<asac> ./debian/run-test.sh build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/base_unittests
<asac> Usage: run-test.sh [-x] [-t sec] test_file log_dir [filter]
<asac> -x               Run test_file under xvfb -t sec           Timeout in seconds after which we kill the test
<asac> hmm
<asac> -t20 ?
<asac> o log dir was missing
<asac> its running
<asac> ok had to create the right log subdir too
<asac> now running ;)
<asac> how long is that supposed to run ;)?
<asac> 27873 asac      20   0 76256 2212  364 R 99.1  0.5   0:15.12 base_unittests
<asac> running
<fta> at most 10 min
<asac> on your system ;)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok let me take a quick break
<fta> no, it's the timeout
<asac> then finish a few specs
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> already more than a minute CPU time ;)
<fta> maybe 10min is not enough to run normally on arm
<fta> the log file shoud grow
<fta> +l
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/331343/
<asac> thats what is at end atm
<asac> so its either stuck ... at end ... or woking on getting OOM
<asac> fta: its already defunct
<asac> but looping
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/331345/
<fta> hm, but it run-test still running?
<asac> it runs forever
<asac> i restarted in the meantime
<asac> so ask in 6 minutes or so ;)
<asac> (karmic)asac@jocote:~$ ls -l /tmp/log/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/base_unittests.txt
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 asac warthogs 29575 Nov 29 22:37 /tmp/log/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/base_unittests.txt
<asac> (karmic)asac@jocote:~$ date
<asac> so latest at 2247
<asac> Sun Nov 29 22:42:16 UTC 2009
<asac> it should stop, right?
<fta> strange, next time, run it with sh -x
<asac> i ran a killall base_unitttests after killing the process
<asac> that left a gdb process still running
<asac> k
<fta> well, if the 1st instance died, i re-run it in gdb, so you have to be patient before killing everything
<asac> how patient?
<asac> 20muntes?
<asac> is that a new log i can check for progress? (with gdb)
<asac> [----------] 14 tests from OutOfMemoryTest
<asac> [ RUN      ] OutOfMemoryTest.New
<asac> [WARNING] /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.260.0~svn20091128r33239/build-tree/src/testing/gtest/src/gtest-death-test.cc:741:: Death tests use fork(), which is unsafe particularly in a threaded context. For this test, Google Test couldn't detect the number of threads.
<asac> thats really the end from what i can see
<asac> maybe that warning is FATAL?
<asac> ok 10 minutes almost past ...
 * asac waiting
<asac> ok 10 minutes done -> gdb appeared
<asac> thats correct, right?
<fta> during your build, the script properly exited, but with some processes left behind, so here, the script should terminate itself normally too
<asac> [WARNING] /home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.260.0~svn20091128r33239/build-tree/src/testing/gtest/src/gtest-death-test.cc:741:: Death tests use fork(), which is unsafe particularly in a threaded context. For this test, Google Test couldn't detect the number of threads.
<asac> Timeout: aborting command ``./build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/base_unittests'' with signal 9
<asac> Killed
<asac> so the killing worked a bit
<asac> the defunct proc is gone at least
<asac> now i got ## list of FAILED tests:
<asac> [  FAILED  ] ConditionVariableTest.FLAKY_MultiThreadConsumerTest (792 ms)
<fta> good
<fta> and no zombie, gdb, whatever?
<fta> the killall i asked you to add has a -v, to show if it has catched something
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/331357/
<asac> fta: gdb is now active
<asac> and apparently under gdb we have a new defunct too
<asac> kind of expected
<asac> so after another 10 minutes this will finish?
<fta> 10min max for a run, so 10min minus the running time
<asac> the process with zombie is already dead and gdb keeps on going ...
<asac> anyway 4 more minutes at max with gdb i hope
<asac> lets see
<fta> xul-ext-adblock-plus ? wtf
<fta> oh, debian
<fta> why am i getting all those debian bug mails?
<asac> subscribed to pkg-moz-extmaintainers or something list?
<asac> maybe they have that list as maintianer and then mails go there
<asac> or its mozillateam malining list ;)
<asac> we still get the icedove mail there
<asac> (next upload will fix that)
<fta> it's the m-t mailing list
<fta> from mozilla-devscripts
<asac> fta: test ended
<asac> [  FAILED  ] ConditionVariableTest.FLAKY_MultiThreadConsumerTest (792 ms)
<asac> ---- crash logs ----
<asac> Killed base_unittests(29141) with signal 9
<asac> Killed base_unittests(29433) with signal 9
<asac> no process left
<asac> great
<asac> hmm
<asac> asac     17020     1  0 18:37 ?        00:00:01 Xvfb :99 -screen 0 640x480x8 -extension Composite -nolisten tcp
<asac> asac     19033     1  0 19:19 ?        00:00:01 Xvfb :100 -screen 0 640x480x8 -extension Composite -nolisten tcp
<asac> asac     22097     1  0 19:51 ?        00:00:01 Xvfb :104 -screen 0 640x480x8 -extension Composite -nolisten tcp
<asac> asac     22348     1  0 20:01 ?        00:00:01 Xvfb :106 -screen 0 640x480x8 -extension Composite -nolisten tcp
<asac> asac     22368     1  0 20:01 ?        00:00:00 Xvfb :107 -screen 0 640x480x8 -extension Composite -nolisten tcp
<asac> those are still running
<asac> i guess those were started during tests, but never killed
<asac> anything i should do before killing those?
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> 3
<asac> 2
<asac> 1
<asac> killed ;)
<fta> based on the time, yeah, from your previous attempts
<micahg> fta: is trunk fixed for you with the funny characters?
<fta> asac, ^^, it seems i should kill that too, but the tricky part is to kill only ours
<fta> micahg, no idea, i only see that at work, and i'm at home
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> fta: I'm having songbird build it's own sqlite, hope that and a patch refresh will fix it
<rcmaehl_linux> I need help
<rcmaehl_linux> every time i load firefox i get this
<rcmaehl_linux> Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application and fix the problem. If you continue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour when accessing security
<rcmaehl_linux> features.
<micahg> rcmaehl_linux: is your home partition full?
<rcmaehl_linux> no
<rcmaehl_linux> and the guys in #firefox gave me the answer
<micahg> ok, bye rcmaehl_linux
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-29
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson, micahg: could you comment on merges.u.c packages which are not mergeable? we use form 'Do not merge'
<micahg> ari-tczew: we went through this before...
<micahg> nonetheless, I added the message to nss and nspr
<ari-tczew> micahg: yes, but I remember when chrisccoulson told me that some packages are not mergeable with Debian due to another packaging style.
<micahg> yep, we should add them to the sync blacklist list as well, I'll discuss that with him
<ari-tczew> micahg: would be nice, thanks
<micahg> ari-tczew: I appreciate your efforts
<ari-tczew> micahg: wow, I'm glad
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you need to be explicit in setting -DDEB_NO_OPTIMIZE=1?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not really ;)
<chrisccoulson> there's a few inconsistencies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<ari-tczew> micahg: only these 2 packages?
<micahg> ari-tczew: AFAICT, chromium-browser, firefox, seamonkey, thunderbird, and xulrunner* is the other
<ari-tczew> did you look on https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html ?
<micahg> ari-tczew: I don't see any mozilla packages on that list
<ari-tczew> micahg: aha, I'm following there where chrisccoulson is TIL
<micahg> ari-tczew: chrisccoulson last cycle was heavily involved with the desktop team :)
<ari-tczew> aha
<micahg> chrisccoulson: about gnash, should we file another bug to fix up the alternatives and just have this merge be updated to install in the correct path?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind too much really. it's probably quicker to just do gnash and flashplugin-installer at the same time :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but I think it's reasonable to have the merge updated to install only in mozilla/plugins
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should definately do that
<chrisccoulson> i want to do that with all plugins really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the old postrm will remove the old entries right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it should do
 * chrisccoulson looks at http://adren.org/~cyril/debian/MaintainerScripts.html
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any harm carrying old alternatives in teh postrm to make sure we get rid of them?
<micahg> it seems like we should do this for one cycle to be safer
<chrisccoulson> we shouldn't need that really, but if we did, it would probably be better in the preinst script instead
<micahg> chrisccoulson: preinst gets run before portrm
<micahg> *postrm
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok. it's normally where you'd handle upgrade cleaning. as long as the old postrm doesn't fail if the alternatives are already gone, but they should handle that already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, lightning backported to Lucid fine, but won't build on earlier series, but idk if I really care
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i saw that. i think it needs a newer mozilla-devscripts to build on older releases
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I suppose I can just copy that over from the daily PPA
<chrisccoulson> it needs the dh7 sequence
<micahg> so that would work on karmic only
<micahg> unless I copy the dh7 backport from the daily PPA as well
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i got conkeror working :)
<chrisccoulson> it wasn't what i thought it was in the end
<chrisccoulson> the chrome.manifest is installed in the wrong place, so i need to move it and adjust all the path names
<chrisccoulson> that was a pure guess though!
<micahg> cool
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's simpler than that. we're just not installing the top-level chrome.manifest, which just includes the pre-existing one
<chrisccoulson> d'oh!
<chrisccoulson> easy fix though
<micahg> \o/ memory usage is much better with the daily than b7
<micahg> nm, took a second to eat it all :P
<dpm> fta2, fta, are you around? I've just spoken to henninge and jtv, and we could perhaps reserve ~30 minutes to have a chat to go through the remaining blockers for chromium translations. Would you have time and a preferred time today?
<dpm> I was thinking of having a chat in #launchpad
<fta2> dpm, hi
<fta2> i'm available in a few minutes
<dpm> fta2, just ping me when ready and we'll chat in #launchpad then. I have a call in ~45 minutes, but we can talk until then
<fta2> ok
<fta> dpm, let me know when you have a draft.
<dpm> fta, yes, I'm on it, I'll e-mail you for review before publishing anything
<fta> dpm, btw, 1 thing that may be worth insisting on: when there's n variables %{xx}, there must be the same %{xx} in the translated strings (as there's a checker at building time, leading to FTBFS)
<fta> same n, i meant
<fta> dpm, also, where's than html tag, it must stay parsable (there should be very few left). comes to mind the "<!-- x -->" turned into "<!- x ->" which is incorrect => FTBFS
<dpm> right, I'll take note of these
<dpm> thanks
<fta> dpm, i have a sanity checker for that 2nd case, but i reject the faulty strings, it doesn't attempt to fix them
<fta> other than that, i have nothing in particular to add
<fta> dpm, i keep an eye on http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html but i'm not polyglot so i can't judge if lp translations are better or worse than the upstream ones
<dpm> fta, I cannot read all languages, but looking at the Spanish translations, it seems that most of the changes in LP are enhancements to the upstream strings
<fta> dpm, great. and they are at 100% too :)
<dpm> fta, yeah, these guys are always at the top, also for Ubuntu: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html
<fta> nice
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Thunderbird wasn't ready for Natty yet :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's ok, it means i have to fix it quicker now ;)
<micahg> I'll have a look at that this week
<micahg> oh, if you like
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll probably fix it this evening. the armel issue seems to something the linaro guys are aware of already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: even on i386
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fails in the daily builds as well
<chrisccoulson> i'll get i386 and amd64 fixed in a bit, they don't look too difficult to fix
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is dehydra something we want to keep? should I request an addition to the packageset?
<micahg> I'm wondering how we missed that in Maverick
 * micahg guesses doko wanted it :_/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, doko seems to mostly take care of it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, should I request addition to the packageset though?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, you can request it be added to the packageset if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can take a crack at the armel failure next weekend if the Linaro guys don't get to it first
<micahg> if there's not a rush, you can just assign to me and I"ll figure it out
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b7 in Natty (and Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4) | Firefox 3.6.13/Thunderbird 3.1.7 (lucid/maverick) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily and Stable PPAs | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b7 in Natty (and Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4) | Firefox 3.6.13/Thunderbird 3.1.7 (lucid/maverick) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-30
<dpm> chriscoulson, ok, I've changed the Lucid, Maverick and Natty Firefox translation template names from 'firefox-3.6' to 'firefox'
<fta2> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/538267/ :(
<fta2> so i guess i have to add a test for that in my translator (that was one of the 2 points i mentioned yesterday)
<dpm> fta2, hmm :(, yeah, I believe so. Them not being in any format known to gettext, they cannot be tested in LP, so I guess yes, better to have an external test
<fta2> dpm, just curious, when do you plan to send the announcement?
<dpm> fta2, sorry, I wanted to do it today, but I'm not sure I'll get round to do it. Would tomorrow be ok?
<fta2> dpm, whenever you're ready, but the sooner the better. i worked hard to get the thing in place for the 1st day of UDS, but we keep pushing it away :(
<dpm> fta2, I'm sorry, I've tried to help in all I could and chase people around when there were blockers. I also want to announce this as soon as possible, but today I've got quite a full plate already :(
<fta2> dpm, no problem, i'm not blaming you, i'm just saying we're now past the 1st natty milestone and i think it's time to start collecting stuff as the system is now in place
<fta2> dpm, found 3 errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538297/
<dpm> fta2, oh, is that your new checker?
<fta2> dpm, yes
<fta2> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/538300/
<dpm> fta2, cool
<fta> cyphermox, it failed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59883877/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.network-manager_0.8.3~git.20101124t163149.5afc555-0ubuntu1~nmt1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cyphermox> fta, yup, saw it, I'll fix those a little later
<fta> ok
<cyphermox> fta, but now, it actually works, in terms of actually pushing updates to the ppa :D
<fta> cyphermox, btw, is n-m changing /etc/hosts?
<fta> cyphermox, i have a problem on my ubuntu boxes doing smtp. something insists on adding my hostname to 127.0.0.1, totally breaking sendmail
<fta> but i can't find which package does that
<cyphermox> yeah, it is, but it should also be adding your hostname to whatever network-addressable IP you get from DHCP or statically
<cyphermox> that's actually two bugs: sendmail needs to get fixed, but I'll also stop NM from updating /etc/hosts unconditionally
<cyphermox> fta, patch is started, in progress.
<fta> cyphermox, those boxes have a static ip, unmanaged by n-m
<cyphermox> ah, probably why NM only updates 127.0.0.1. dang.
<fta> any way to make it stop in this case?
<cyphermox> and it might also not quite be unmanaged, due to another bug :/
<cyphermox> not sure...
<cyphermox> do you currently have your networked IP set with the hostname?
<cyphermox> I think you might be able to coerce sendmail in some way to deal with it properly, but I don't know
<cyphermox> I'm definitely going to fix this, just had to work on other things for now
<fta> cyphermox, yes. i have "127.0.0.1 localhost" and "1.2.3.4  foo foo.mydomain.org"
<cyphermox> ok
<fta> that's at work
<cyphermox> maverick?
<fta> but even at home (adsl), i do that, static ip, presumably unmanaged by n-m
<fta> maverick and natty
<fta> and lucid too
<fta> i keep my servers with lucid
<cyphermox> but where you get that error?
<fta> desktops with maverick, and dev boxes with natty
<fta> everywhere
<fta> i usually notice when i stop getting emails
<cyphermox> ok
<fta> logcheck used to inform me, but those emails are now blocked by sendmail claiming the localhost thing is invalid
<cyphermox> fail.
<cyphermox> well, there's a couple of things at play there, but I'm already aware of them and I'm working on them already (just not done)
<fta> sendmail reports: (reason: 553 5.3.5 system config error)
<cyphermox> did you open a bug about it, just so I can close it in changelog and document it's fixed?
<fta> hmm, i think i did 2 cycles ago
<fta> i have to check
<cyphermox> ok
<fta> can't find it
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> uh.. another unity update
<fta> chrisccoulson, sftp fixed in nautilus \o/
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, i've not tried it for a few days
<chrisccoulson> that's good though
<fta> damn, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translated-inspector.png
<fta> half spanish, half english :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-01
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: hi, imminent security + major update of chromium (~16 bugs fixed, most high, a few about webkit)
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: most probably tomorrow. that's also the long expected v7->v8 upgrade
<dpm> hi fta, I've just sent you an e-mail with the chromium translations announcement for your review. Let me know what you think when you have the chance to look at it.
<dpm> fta, another thing we can easily do in LP is to order templates by priority. Is the list at https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/ca already according to the priority of templates, or shall we move some to the top?
<fta> dpm, hi, answered
<fta> i'm aware of the priorities, i already set them a while ago, i'll update that asap
<fta> also, if you remember, the inspector is not translated at all by upstream. i get it a try yesterday using the spanish translations, which are supposed to be complete
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translated-inspector.png
<fta> it's 1/2 spanish, 1/2 english
<fta> i've investigated and the template is incomplete
<fta> 170 strings instead of the ~300 used by inspector
<fta> i'll work with upstream to get that fixed, in the meantime, i'll keep that thing disabled in the builds, but we can still continue to collect the translations
<fta> dpm, ^^
<dpm> fta, ack (reading your reply now)
<dpm> fta, quick question: we're only showing the chromium strings for translation. If someone wants to start with a new language not yet upstream, will he be able to have all the UI translated through the templates we've got in LP? Or will he be missing some strings that might be shared with chrome and not be in the currently visible templates?
<fta> dpm, it should work. for the 2 *chrom*-strings templates (one of which i now dropped), chromium 1st looks in chromium-strings, and falls back to google-chrome-strings
<dpm> fta, great, thanks
<fta> dpm, if it's a totally new lang, i'll have to patch the build system to generate the corresponding lang pack and add it to the deb. it's easy, but it's not something my converter does automatically (maybe it will later)
<fta> it's a matter of patching the gyp files (sort of autoconf files), while the convert deals with grit (grd and xtb files)
<dpm> fta, right, I think for a start that's absolutely fine. We can tell translators who want to add a new language to simply give us a heads up.
<fta> yep
<dpm> or you'll probably notice it anyway
<fta> dpm, i'll update the diagram just after lunch, please hold on until then
<dpm> fta, yeah, sure. I read the comment on your reply. Thanks.
 * dpm lunches
<fta> damn, i can't use pencil with firefox 4. it's for 3.6
<fta> and it doesn't even appear in the list
<fta> patched the xpi, it worked \o/
<sebner> hi, since yesterday evening youtube videos don't start anymore (loading loading loading), didn't change anything but on a fresh profile it still works + on another browser too. Any idea? (natty)
<fta> adblock?
<sebner> fta: I see the youtube video. It's just stuck at loading
<fta> oh, no idea then. i know that in chromium, adblock prevents some videos from loading
<sebner> hmm, I'll investigage
<sebner> *gate
<Dimmuxx> I found a video that played in chromium but not in firefox. Both are using adblock and the same blocklists. Disabling adblock in firefox fixed it though but strange because it used to be the other way around
<fta> i don't know for ff, but for chromium, the adblock extension has an option to block ads in youtube's videos, which often causes that video not to load
<Dimmuxx> yeah chromium seems to have a hard time blocking ads on youtube, that's why it was so strange that it was the other way around on another site
<Dimmuxx> especially since it's the same block list
<jdstrand> fta: hi. can you make packages available for lucid and maverick like last time (whenever it's convenient)
<fta> jdstrand, sure
<jdstrand> thanks
<BUGabundo> any one HELP
<BUGabundo> help me save my mind
<BUGabundo> I need my precious FF3.6 working
<BUGabundo> it keeps crashing on any link you click
<BUGabundo> the patch is yet to be backported from 4.0
<fta> dpm, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations-v2.png   that's the full picture. please tell me if it's still understandable..
<BUGabundo> I wonder if I downgrade to maverick pocket it will fix it :S
<fta> BUGabundo, in natty, 3.6 is gone
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I've pinned my down
<fta> why?
<fta> well, ask chrisccoulson ^^
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, it doesn't crash here, and i've got no idea what patch you're talking about. there have been hundreds of commits since b7
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: I've filed it on mozilla
<BUGabundo> let me see if I have it here
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=583582
<BUGabundo> I think
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 583582 in Spelling checker "hunspell double buffer w/gcc-4.5*" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BUGabundo> --- Comment #22 from Ryan VanderMeulen <ryanvm@gmail.com> 2010-11-10 15:51:22 PST ---
<BUGabundo> This hasn't been fixed on the 3.6.x branch yet. When the 3.6 branch patch in bug 579649 gets approved and checked in, it will bring the fix for this bug with it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579649 in magentoerpconnect "Error Installing Conector Magento - KeyError: 'exportable' (affects: 2) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579649
<BUGabundo> downgrading to MM deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu maverick main #mozilla
<BUGabundo> specially since natty defaults to FF and I can't use it :(
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: is you need new logs just say so. for me its as easy as to open any of the links I just posted
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> I can't downgrade, cause it says the package is broken
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, i take it that the nightlies don't crash then?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: the one I have, and several I had before , do
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.6.13~hg20101116r34737+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<chrisccoulson> the 4.0 nightly?
<BUGabundo> no, 3.6
<fta> "Resolved: fixed" means our dailies (4.0) must have it
<BUGabundo> (2010-12-01 15:36:46) freenode: This hasn't been fixed on the 3.6.x branch yet.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they will have had it for some time now
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, it's been committed to m-c since nov 05, which means it's in our 4.0 dailies
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: I can't use ff4
<BUGabundo> it doesn't work with half the plugins I use
<BUGabundo> until that's fixed, I'm stuck with 3.6
<BUGabundo> can't I have a working 3.6 ff ?
<chrisccoulson> not really, we're not investing any time in 3.6 for natty
<BUGabundo> ok, and for maverick?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, on maverick it is build with gcc-4.4
<chrisccoulson> so it shouldn't have the problem
<BUGabundo> grrr
<chrisccoulson> the bug makes it clear it is specific to gcc-4.5
<BUGabundo> I can't downgrade gcc in naty. would brake half the OS
<BUGabundo> :(
<chrisccoulson> you don't need to
<chrisccoulson> just install the maverick build of firefox
<BUGabundo> I'm trying
<BUGabundo> using the PPA version
<BUGabundo> but synaptics complains its broken
<Dimmuxx> anyone else experience problems with nightly 4.0 builds not quitting as it should?
<Dimmuxx> I have to kill firefox everytime with kill
<BUGabundo> that's flash
<Dimmuxx> oh good it's not just me then
<fta> dpm, ping
<dpm> fta, pong. Sorry, I had a look at your diagram, but I then went into a call
<dpm> fta, as per feedback, the diagram looks great, I've only got "cosmetic" feedback. If you've got time I'd suggest to straighten up the arrows, i.e. make them truly horizontal or vertical. Now they are all at "less than vertical" or "less than horizontal" angles. That's just me being picky, so I'll leave it up to you
<fta> ok, i don't mind.
<fta> dpm, seems i can't make vertical arrows. because of pencil
<dpm> fta, ok, no worries
<dpm> fta, what do you think about my question on the last reply to the announcement e-mail? Have you had a chance to look into that? Once we've clarified that I'll just re-send the e-mail CC'ing Evan for review and after his reply we should be good to go.
<chrisccoulson> heh, i've won! my daughter can no longer climb the stairs :)
<fta> dpm, read it. my point is that it seems you start by claiming we are hosting the official translations for chromium, which is not the case (the "official" part)
<fta> dpm, also chromium is not "the Google Open Source browser". it's the open source browser on top of which Google Chrome is built.
<dpm> fta, yeah, I understood your reply. My question was that it was what I understood after Evan first approached us to use Launchpad for translations, as they had no infrastructure to host them. I understood as well that translation patches would be accepted upstream, so that in the end all distros would benefit from them
<dpm> it's just what I'm trying to clarify before making any announcements, I'm happy to change anything
<dpm> on the draft, I mean
<fta> dpm, Evan said he will land some of our strings in trunk, but that the google chrome release manager *may* never merge them in the release branches
<fta> i guess it depends if we can prove we're providing quality work
<dpm> fta, I'm not familiar with the chrome/chromium development workflow. I thought that translation patches would not be used in Chrome, but they would in Chromium
<dpm> s/used/accepted
<fta> dpm, they all work in trunk, but only a small subset of the dev work on the 3 release branches (they cherry-pick or backport stuff from trunk)
<fta> and there's a guy responsible for what's landing in those branches
<dpm> fta, that's the part where I am confused. What are those branches, Chrome or Chromium?
<fta> dpm, well, that's expected as it's confusing for everyone :) the public branches are enough to build chromium releases, but there's no such things as official chromium releases, just google chrome releases. and those branches are not exactly what they use to build those official chrome binaries (they add some stuff we have no access to)
<dpm> fta, so they just publish the branches, don't build binaries and let every distro just fetch that and build them themselves?
<fta> dpm, correct. that's why there's no chromium for win and mac, just official chrome builds
<dpm> fta, right, I think I'm starting to slowly get it :) Can you quickly remind me what are each of those public branches?
<dpm> oh, wait, I can see them in your diagram
<fta> dpm, dev, beta and stable. they call that "channels"
<fta> dpm, and i have a ppa per channel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<fta> dpm, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations-v2.png  more aligned
<dpm> fta, wow, nice :)
<dpm> fta, thanks a lot for the clarification. So here's what I'll do later on today: 1) I'll rewrite the announcement and add your new diagram 2) Send a new e-mail to you and Evan for review, asking him again about what they want/can do with the translations
<dpm> Sounds good?
<fta> ok, good for me
<fta> if you can, grab a copy of the diagram, i'm not sure its location will be stable enough for your blog
<dpm> ok, will do that then
<fta> i have a quota there
<dpm> fta, ok last question: do you want me to CC anyone else on the e-mail, perhaps from some other distros if you've got contact with them?
<fta> dpm, maybe some of those guys: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxChromiumPackages
<dpm> fta, ok, thanks, perhaps I'll think about clarifying the usage of translations with Evan first and then sending them a quick heads up e-mail.
<fta> ok
<fta> dpm, also, one thing worth knowing: the last branch in my diagram doesn't exist yet. it's still just a bunch of folders/files in my people.u.c zone
 * dpm looks at the diagram again...
<fta> the step 5
<dpm> ok, I see
<dpm> fta, on the big block on the left, why does it say "fta's server"? The part I don't understand is that this seems to imply that your server contains the 3 + trunk upstream branches. Am I understanding this right?
<fta> oh, silly me. i have the branch in step 4. just need to add the patches in there. I will update the diagram again
<dpm> fta, no worries, just ping me when you update it and I'll fetch it
<fta> yes, i have local copies of the upstream branches
<dpm> ok, gotcha then
<fta> but all that needs to be done somewhere, here, it's on my own hardware
<fta> dpm, updated
<dpm> fta, ... and fetched, thanks
<micahg> maxb: BTW, we added mozjs back for natty, but you still need to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to use it
<maxb> yuck
<maxb> btw, I care about /usr/bin/js, not the library per se
<micahg> maxb: oh, right...I don't think we're doing anything with that
<micahg> sorry for the noise then
<BUGabundo> I give up
<BUGabundo> can't use it anymore
<BUGabundo> purge ff 3.6
<micahg> BUGabundo: what's broke?
<BUGabundo> and install by hand
<BUGabundo> from maverick ppa or something
<BUGabundo> I rather have an non updated browser then one not working
<micahg> BUGabundo: are you using firefox on Natty?
<micahg> from the repo?
<BUGabundo> yeah, 3.6 pinned down
<BUGabundo> but will crash due to bug in GCC 4.5
<micahg> BUGabundo: oh, from teh dailies?
<BUGabundo> pull your scroll log up
<micahg> BUGabundo: what does apt-cache policy firefox show?
<BUGabundo> see the discussion with chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> micahg: its pinned down so wont upgrade to ff4
<BUGabundo> I can't use ff4 yet
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, if you're using the maverick build, it shouldn't crash. the maverick builds are all built with gcc 4.4
<BUGabundo> I'll get them from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1380055/+listing-archive-extra and pray
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: I'm on natty builds
<BUGabundo> gonna try maverick now
<micahg> BUGabundo: ah, ok, so what's the complaint?  if you set the PPA series to maverick in the sources.list file it should work
<BUGabundo> for some stupid reason, with both PPAs, synaptic refuses to allow me to downgrade
<BUGabundo> and my aptitude foo doesn't master diff PPAs yet
<BUGabundo> micahg: so I would believe
<BUGabundo> but it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> i find it easier just to uninstall packages, add the old apt source and then re-install again
<micahg> oh, because you have natty and maverick for the daily PPA
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: prob is, I want FF4 from natty ppa
<BUGabundo> micahg: correc
<micahg> BUGabundo: add the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA :)
<BUGabundo> not a bad idea
<micahg> BUGabundo: for maverick
<BUGabundo> so ppa natty for ff4 and securtity for ff36
<BUGabundo> nice reasosing
<micahg> BUGabundo: it won't be bleeding edge 3.6, but it's prerelease and shouldn't confuse apt as much
<BUGabundo> micahg: right now, I don't care about bleading edge
<BUGabundo> I just need something that works
<BUGabundo> which current version doesn't
<micahg> BUGabundo: what's broke WRT 4.0? are there bugs already?
<BUGabundo> AND to make stuff worse, natty lost Prefered apps, and it always opens ff3.6
<BUGabundo> WRT?
<micahg> BUGabundo: with regard to
<BUGabundo> gcc4.5
<BUGabundo> now fixed in trunk
<micahg> BUGabundo: no, I mean what's wrong with the version in natty
<BUGabundo> micahg: its gcc... it would make both ff3.6 and 4.0 crash
<BUGabundo> but ff4 is fixed, and 3.6 not backported
<micahg> BUGabundo: right, so, now that it's fixed, why can't you use 4.0?
<BUGabundo> micahg: half my addons not ported to ff4 yet
<micahg> BUGabundo: ah
 * micahg hopes 4.0 is released before beta :)
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538837/
<BUGabundo> what a mess lol
<BUGabundo> my locally installed version is higher then the security ppa ehe
<BUGabundo> how was that trick to pin a package to a certain ppa ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: this might work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538838/
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<BUGabundo> would affect ff4 too
<micahg> BUGabundo: ff4 isn't in that PPA ;)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I can try it
<micahg> BUGabundo: you can just run sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy firefox after adding that
<BUGabundo> and that goes where? recall me, please
<micahg> BUGabundo: /etc/apt/preferences
<BUGabundo> /etc/apt/preferences.d/ ?
<BUGabundo> or make a new file?
<micahg> BUGabundo: up to you, idr the name scheme for the .d dir offhand
<BUGabundo> micahg: didn't work $ apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538840/
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 4.0~b7+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<micahg> BUGabundo: what does apt-cache policy | grep mozilla-security show?
<BUGabundo>  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<micahg> BUGabundo: maybe make Package: be * instead of firefox*
<BUGabundo> updating
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 4.0~b7+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<micahg> :(
<micahg> BUGabundo: did you put it in /etc/apt/preferences?
<BUGabundo> I never managed to get PINs to work with PPAs
<BUGabundo> micahg: yes
 * micahg is having great success
<BUGabundo> Package: *
<BUGabundo> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-security
<BUGabundo> Pin-Priority: 999
<micahg> BUGabundo: does apt-cache policy firefox show 999 for mozilla-security version now?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538842/
<micahg> hmm, it's not catching it, weird
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude hold firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support
<BUGabundo> will work :P
<micahg> apt-cache policy | grep mozilla-security still at 500 also?
<BUGabundo> now the most important part: to test to see if it crashes or not
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo>  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<micahg> foo, WFM, maybe apt is broke in natty :P
<micahg> 501 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo> yep, its NOT crashing!!!!
<BUGabundo> what I suffered for weeks!
<micahg> BUGabundo: maybe just 501 will work?
<BUGabundo> damn you firefox + gcc
<BUGabundo> nopoe
<BUGabundo> *nope
<micahg> BUGabundo: what about 1005?
 * micahg forgot the ranges
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> its not an exact science
<micahg> BUGabundo: no, it is, I just don't remember all the ranges
<Dimmuxx>  
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-02
<fta> grrr, i'm sick of this unexpected load. how do i file a bug against the kernel?
<fta> found it. apport-bug linux
<fta> chrisccoulson, filed bug 683959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683959 in linux (Ubuntu) "unexpected load with 0% CPU and no activity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683959
<fta> please confirm if you see that too
<fta> +still
<kaddi_> hi, i need help with thunderbird 3.1.6 on lucid. Firefox is set up as my default browser, however when i click on a link in thunderbird, it will open the link in konqueror. This started happening after I upgraded to lucid last week
<micahg> kaddi_: are you running thunderbird from our repository?
<kaddi_> micahg yes
<kaddi_> meh, he left
<kaddi> hi, i need help with thunderbird 3.1.6 on lucid. Firefox is set up as my default browser, however when i click on a link in thunderbird, it will open the link in konqueror. This started happening after I upgraded to lucid last week
<chrisccoulson> kaddi, are you on KDE?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> sry, sohuld have said, kubuntu 10.10, 64bit
<chrisccoulson> right, it doesn't work properly, as there's no real KDE integration
<kaddi> ok
<chrisccoulson> did you try installing thunderbird-gnome-support too?
<kaddi> ah.. lemme check that.. probably not, if it's something new
<chrisccoulson> i guess it's falling back to x-www-browser or something, which is system config rather than a user settings
<chrisccoulson> we have a KDE integration patch for firefox, i'm thinking we should probably make that work on tbird too
<kaddi> well I had set up user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox"); in prefs.js which used to work fine until I did the upgrade
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure that has any effect now
<kaddi> it doesn't seem to have any for me :D
<kaddi> installing gnome support had no effect either
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure what to advise, but this is a known problem
<kaddi> can I set this x-www-browser to firefox? and if so how? :p
<kaddi> he, got it. "sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox" worked for me. :) I just hope it won't have any other weird consequences ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you taking care of the ff4-kde merge?
<micahg> or are we still waiting for debfx to update?
<micahg> bug 684482
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684482 in kmozillahelper (Ubuntu) "kmozillahelper doesn't work with firefox 4 beta 7 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684482
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, eventually. we'll do it for the b8 upload, unless there's any other good reason to upload before then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but is it in the dailies/getting in?
<chrisccoulson> not yet, i still need to review it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, let me know if I can help
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to figure out what i've done to break couchdb :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, I saw that
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-03
<fta> jdstrand, i'm preparing the maverick & lucid update for chromium, i pruned all the natty stuff out, i just have the translations thingy that i'd like to keep, it's very low risk. what do you think?
<fta> bug 684502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684502 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "7.0.517.44~r64615 -> 8.0.552.215~r67652 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684502
<jdstrand> fta: what is the 'translations thingy'?
<fta> jdstrand, just land some strings collected on launchpad
<fta> no code change, just strings
<jdstrand> fta: is this to support the 8.0 change?
<jdstrand> fta: or at least, 'better support' it?
<fta> jdstrand, the latter
<jdstrand> fta: that sounds fine then
<jdstrand> fta: just ping me when you have the source packages ready. I'm patch piloting atm, so I can look at it immediately if they are ready within the next hour or so
<jdstrand> fta: can you ping me in #ubuntu-devel though? (to advertise the patch pilot thing)
<fta> jdstrand, it's the end product of this: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/Chromium-l10n-announce.html (not the machinery itself, just the results)
<fta> jdstrand, sure, will do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you started with Thunderbird 3.1.7 build 2 yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet, busy hacking on the global menu stuff ;)
<chrisccoulson> feel free to take that if you want, but i'll do it this evening if you don't
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, can you give me till Monday to verify about the nobinonly stuff?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, should be ok. i think jdstrand said he wouldn't get around to testing until next week anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if it's urgent go ahead with it, but otherwise, I'll verify and upload to natty over the weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm 90% sure it's fine ATM
<jdstrand> I did say that :)
<micahg> jdstrand: BTW, is there any chance of adding mountinfo apparmor stuff to the maverick profile since you did it for natty already?  (should I file a bug, there wasn't one in the changelog)
<jdstrand> micahg: is it needed? I only ever saw it on natty
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm getting it on maverick
<micahg> I have a list of of issues w/FF4 on maverick that I need to file
<jdstrand> micahg: feel free to make the change-- ChrisCoulson is reuploading so it would be cool to get those fixes in there as well
<jdstrand> micahg: I guess for all the trees going back to karmic
<jdstrand> micahg: I can't get to it today. if you need me to do it, file a bug and assign it to me
<micahg> jdstrand: well, this won't officially affect maverick until we backport FF4.x to it, also I would only worry as far as Lucid
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, no rush
<micahg> idk what it's used for, doesn't seem to impact anything ATM
<jdstrand> micahg: ah well, then in the 4.0 branch, feel free to add it to the 10.10 and 10.04 profiles
<jdstrand> micahg: then when the backport hits, it will be there
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, can do, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: can you do the same in trunk?
<micahg> right, I figured if we can keep the relavent pieces in sync with those 3 profiles it'll make updating easier
<jdstrand> micahg: and bugs filed for apparmor/ff/natty are most welcome, but you don't have to rush. I won't get to them til next week
 * jdstrand nods
 * jdstrand has to step away for a bit
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, I'll make the changes in trunk and ff4.head
<jdstrand> thanks
<fta> lol, trunk moved to 10.0.601.0 :)
<fta> jdstrand, ch 8 doesn't build on armel/natty :( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60055713/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.chromium-browser_8.0.552.215~r67652-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> jdstrand, sorry, it's not something i can detect preemptively
<micahg> fta: I have arm hardware now and can test for you if you like
<fta> micahg, nice, but i have not idea what's going on, yet. so i'm far from a fix
<fta> -not+no
<fta> jdstrand, it's seems it's caused by PIE. i disabled it in maverick for arm a while ago, forgot to do it for natty. so you should be fine with the maverick and lucid builds
<micahg> fta: I can try a rebuild over the weekend and let you know
<fta> that's bug 641126
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641126 in chromium (and 1 other project) "unresolvable R_ARM_THM_CALL relocation (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641126
<fta> micahg, well, it fails after 16h, i don't want to disturb you with that, the workaround should be the same as for maverick
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<fta> isn't there tag for PIE bugs in lp?
<fta> +a
<BUGabundo> evening dudets!
<BUGabundo> micahg: [reed] you around
<BUGabundo> ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: yep
<micahg> for a little while longer
<BUGabundo> tell me something
<BUGabundo> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dHpnTm9BQUNqcjNPenQtbm1yZ3o3T2c6MQ#gid=0
<BUGabundo> "You have been nominated to receive one of the limited edition Firefox 4 Beta t-shirts!It's our little way of thanking you for all your contributions and hard work. "
<BUGabundo> is this legit ?
<BUGabundo> I think its spam
<BUGabundo> but the entire email looks legit, even the sender server
<micahg> BUGabundo: right, I was wondering the same thing, would be cool if it's legit
<asac> chrisccoulson: i still cannot "keep in launcher" for latest minefield
<BUGabundo> I aint gonna give my personal data
<asac> thought you said you fixed that in dailies
<BUGabundo> for something that spammy
<BUGabundo> with no official page or anything
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's working ok here. are you sure you don't have another launcher in ~/.local/share/applications?
<asac> hmm
<asac> doesnt exist
<chrisccoulson> asac - this is on unity?
<asac> chrisccoulson: sure ... keep in launcher doesnt exist in gnome afaik
<asac> i dont have  ~/.local/share/applications at all
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, see http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=10183295&sid=9caa09553133d8eb38a2b2257be4b55a
<chrisccoulson> asac - hmmm, i'm not sure then. i'll have a think in a bit, but in the meantime, my head hurts ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you should run unity
<BUGabundo> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> asac - i did run it for a few minutes, but i also need to get some work done ;)
<asac> hmm ... maverick works quite ok
<asac> lazy chrisccoulson
 * asac goes to #dx and checks whats going on
<chrisccoulson> unity is unusable on my setup (dual screen and focus-follows-mouse)
<BUGabundo> what the heck
<BUGabundo> let the shirt get $home
<fta> hey, asac! long time no see
<BUGabundo> "We expect to ship shirts out in early December, so expect something in the mail for mid to late December."
<BUGabundo> weeeeee
<fta> BUGabundo, what shirts?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> something mozilla is giving away
<BUGabundo> with some spammy looking email lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-05
<fta> jdstrand, hi, i see you got a ftbfs on maverick/armel but without logs, difficult to say if it's the same reason as natty (pie) or something else
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-28
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF8.0 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF9.0b2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF10.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.16 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.24 (10.04-10.10) FF8.0 (11.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.15/8.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<m_conley> micahg: ping
<micahg> m_conley: pong
<m_conley> micahg: hey - so I was just figuring out my work schedule for the next couple of months, and I wanted to know - are you going to be tracking TB / FF 12 for Ubuntu P?  or 11?
<micahg> m_conley: 11, 12 will be a 0-day update
<micahg> it's released the tuesday before precise
<m_conley> micahg: alright cool, thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> sorry i didn't respond to your earlier ping yet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm alright - I'm just figuring out my work for the next couple of weeks, and I was wondering if you had the link to the TB workitems I'm supposed to complete this cycle?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think it's just here - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements
<chrisccoulson> but we can share those :)
<chrisccoulson> feel free to add anything else if you can think of it too
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah lovely, exactly what I was looking for, thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i shall be looking at scrollbars this week, hopefully :)
<chrisccoulson> once i've finished this crash reporting stuff off
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool.  I'll be figuring out importers soon, and figure out what hooks I might need to put into TB to be able to add / delete EDS address books.
<FernandoMiguel> boas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-29
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Bug #897794
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897794 in firefox "Firefox 8 User Agent String "Ubuntu;" addition causes "application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml" download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897794
<JanC> hm, somebody just pointed me to http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/18116/
<chrisccoulson> JanC, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/7fdae8a1acdb
<cheshair> Hi! I have a backup hd. Can I recover passwords from Thunderbird folder?
<JanC> chrisccoulson: cool, I guess we'll see an update soon then?  ☺
<chrisccoulson> JanC, thanks
<FernandoMiguel> guud evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-30
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://192.168.254.3/easycrm/Company/view.aspx?CRef=WYKERE02
<TheOpenSourcerer> Wrong tab
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-01
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<joelesko> micahg: chrisccoulson: Any progress on the seamonkey 2.5 code merge and release?
<micahg> joelesko: sorry, the latest it should happen is monday when I'm piloting
<joelesko> micahg: thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-02
<micahg> joelesko: can you prepare an oneiric merge for 2.5 as well?  I'll take care of it all when I pilot next week (oneiric will need some testing)
<micahg> joelesko: unless you just want to wait another 2 weeks for oneiric and just test 2.6
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for those failing tests, are there any guides or tricks for fixing them?    Are you just hoping to have them fixed by final release or sooner?  Also, do this affect all rapid release versions in stable releases?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, hah :)
<chrisccoulson> the reftest failures will be very difficult for us to fix :(
<chrisccoulson> especially the ones which fail because of a single pixel ;)
<micahg> well, if fixing these lowers the chance of regressions in stable updates, I'm sure I can devote a small amount of time to some of it (maybe some easier ones)
<chrisccoulson> some of them are because of the environment (the font related failures most likely are)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess we have to find the bug in whatever is making the pixel be off :)
<chrisccoulson> i haven't finished opening bugs actually
<chrisccoulson> there's still quite a few more ;)
<micahg> orly? that's scary :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but what's the time frame, best effort before precise release?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> but i think that's a challenge ;)
<micahg> ok, so, hopefully after the rally, I can give some time to it
<micahg> I assume as we fix, we try to upstream patches?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, is there a way to mark them by importance to fix (i.e. stuff that hangs the buildds is high, and so forth)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, my langpacks seem to have been disabled on upgrade to 9.0 beta
<chrisccoulson> gah
<micahg> I think I upgraded the browser before the langpacks though
<micahg> joelesko: did you get my messages in scrollback?
<chrisccoulson> heh, i never realized i could write so much about how we deliver Firefox updates in Ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, this is depressing - http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-200911-201111
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: clearly mozilla should spy more on their users
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Well, A lot of firefox users run NoScript and/or Ghostery
<Omega> chrisccoulson: I accidentally marked it as fix released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/779581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779581 in firefox "“Close” button in tabs not responding with the keyboard" [Low,Fix released]
<Omega> Put it back as triaged please? :)
<Omega> (Or actually)
<Omega> I'm not sure if it already hit precise
<JanC> chrisccoulson: is that for desktop browsers, or does it include mobile too?
<micahg> Omega: yeah, that's in 9, so it should've hit precise already
<Omega> :D
<JanC> hm, actually in Europe Firefox is close to overtaking IE as the #1 browser, because they go down slower  ;)
<JanC> I guess the fact that Firefox has > 50% of the market in e.g. Germany helps with that...
<JanC> and in Antarctica Firefox has an 85% share of the market  ☺
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-03
<GuKK_devel> question about Firefox 3.6.24 for ubuntu canonical-1.0 with lucid lynx and adon betterprivacy
<GuKK_devel> can I ask here ?
<GuKK_devel> problem is, I can not minimize firefox with this addon enabled.
<Omega> Hmm?
<Omega> Clicking the minimize window control just does nothing?
<GuKK_devel> it minimizes but after a  second or so the windows opens again
<GuKK_devel> and it always gets to the foreground
<GuKK_devel> I deinstalled betterprivacy and reinstalled it
<GuKK_devel> in the standard version it produces the same effect
<Omega> GuKK_devel: I would recommend disabling BetterPrivacy, as a replacement I can recommmend Ghostery.
<GuKK_devel> ok thanks Omega
<GuKK_devel> Omega: but who can work on this, who is to inform about that effect? do you know?
<Omega> I think you should tell the BetterPrivacy folks.
<GuKK_devel> thx. I will try to find their adress
<gnomefreak> have we updated our nightlys for 12.04 yet?
<gnomefreak> seems chromium nightlies have been updated for 12.04 yet :(
<bdrung> micahg: re debian bug 650348 - good idea. patches are welcome ;)
<ubot2> Debian bug 650348 in mozilla-devscripts "install-xpi: please fail the build if minVersion is greater than maxVersion" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/650348
<bdrung> RL keeps be busy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-04
<micahg> bdrung: chrisccoulson told me that sometimes that is ignored in the .rdf file, I'm not sure exactly how it works
<effie_jayx> hello, could anyone offer a short explanation how firefox branding is handled in ubuntu?
<effie_jayx> packaging wise
<ahoneybun> any way I could help?
<Unit193> micahg: This one better? or fine other way?
<micahg> Unit193: depends on the issue :)
<Unit193> Well... about:config > browser.allTabs.previews > True and open about 31 tabs (That's how many I need) and it will only show you the first 6
<micahg> I remember trying that before, let's see what I get with ~400 tabs open
 * Unit193 idiot
<Unit193> Aurora, FF10
<micahg> Unit193: wfm :)
<micahg> oh, I"m on 9
 * micahg tries on 11
<micahg> Unit193: wfm on 11, trunk, with 75 tabs
<Unit193> Oh, looks as if I open 1 or two more it's working again, this isn't normal...
<Unit193> 38+4 pined hits it. But I guess never mind, this is weird
<micahg> Unit193: sounds like a weird bug, if it's reproducible in a clean profile, I'd suggest filing a bug upstream
<Unit193> Crap. I was afraid of that :/  Thanks, micahg
<Omega> nightly is where it's at
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-27
<brianb> does anyone know the reason why both Firefox and Google Chrome (inc Chromium) fail to load and display adobe flash content on web pages in ubuntu 12.04?
<micahg> brianb: huh? wfm
<brianb> Also is both Firefox and google Chrome running in protected mode via the sandbox mechanism - which could be the reason why both browsers fail to play out a flash website content?
<micahg> does it work in non protected mode?
<brianb> well how do you switch off protected mode in each browser?
<micahg> well, you can try in a new firefox profile (firefox -P)
<brianb> how do i do that
<micahg> run it in a terminal or alt + f2
<brianb> with firefox runing?
<micahg> no
<brianb> explain please
<micahg> is this flash protected mode or the browser's protected mode?
<brianb> well thats an interesting question it could be either
<micahg> there was a problem with firefox/flash protected mode, I don't know if it's fixed: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/929134
<brianb> ok so that sounds like the sandox mech
<brianb> which i think is built into mozilla
<micahg> we also don't ship flash 11.3, is this a problem with the flash from the Ubuntu archive?
<brianb> however the problem i have is that both google chrome and mozilla will not play any flash content and i have doubled checked to make sure that both have a flash plug in installed
<micahg> chrome ships its own flash
<brianb> Chrome does but chromium i think does not
<micahg> right
<brianb> i stand to be corrected on that
<brianb> now lets take Chrome which I have installed
<brianb> it has as you rightly said flash built into the browser
<micahg> for Chrome you'll have to ask them
<brianb> so if i try and display content from the BBC news (live ) what should happen is i should get a both audio an video content
<brianb> what i actual get is a blank space where the content should appear and a message - could not load shockwave flash
<brianb> the message appears at the top of the chrome browser
<micahg> http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en-GB&answer=108086
<brianb> the flash is enabled i have checked that
<brianb> it would appear to me that the trigger mech to load flash is not working hence the message
<brianb> which begs the question is it a problem with the sandbox protected mode of flash?
<micahg> in the support article it mentions a system and built in version, maybe try with the system version
<brianb> i have tryed both chrome and chromium both yeild the same problem
<brianb> also same with firefox
<brianb> if it was a google chrome issue that that would effect the chrome browser
<micahg> which version of flash shows up in Firefox?
<brianb> but since it affects both browsers i am suspecting that it could be a scripting issue with ubuntu 12.04
<micahg> 12.04 works fine with the version in the archive
<brianb> firefox shockwave flash 11.2 r202
<brianb> updated 27/11/12
<brianb> same ver used with chrome
<micahg> weird
<brianb> would there be any hardware that could cause this issue?
<brianb> after all its just a extention/plugin for a browase
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<micahg> hi cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> Are there 64 bit builds of ff18 beta?
<kbrosnan> micahg: adobe has stop making new releases of flash for npapi browsers. sec updates only for the flash 11.2 branch
<micahg> cousin_luigi: yes, in the PPA
<micahg> kbrosnan: yeah
<kbrosnan> so there is no sandboxed mode for Fx
<micahg> kbrosnan: ah, ok
<cousin_luigi> micahg: firefox-next?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: yeah
<cousin_luigi> micahg: is launchpad down or is it just my connection?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I reenable publishing on firefox-next?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-28
<bootljv> Hi there, I notice u8nder " about:rights#webservices " in Ubuntu firefox that it clearly states that 'something should be listed here' . There is nothing listed and this is therefore an error.
<bootljv> My sincere advise would be to allow for the command to disable the Amazon service to be clearly stated in that area of the browser webpage.
<micahg> bootljv: what does the Amazon service have to do with Firefox?
<micahg> the webapps are an addon and the dash integration is a different product
<bootljv> micahg, I disagree the web button to amazon goes directly to firefox. I'm listing this as a bug because it affects my rights as a firefox user. They all directly connected. And should be treated as such.
<micahg> bootljv: no, it's an addon, I'm not sure if addons can modify that section or not
<micahg> which web button
<bootljv> Well I didn't do an 'Addon' .. I guess that is my point.
<bootljv> It's the amazon button in the sidebar.
<micahg> bootljv: go to about:addons, you should see one there for webapps
<JanC> as far as I understand, that text is for webservices included in Firefox?
<micahg> JanC: that's how I read it
 * bootljv bangs head on desk and gives up.
<micahg> see xul-ext-unity package
<micahg> oops, I mean xul-ext-websites-integration
<micahg> actually, I'm not sure which one of those it is...
<micahg> but it's not part of Firefox directly, it's an addon that's shipped by default AIUI
 * micahg is unsure how addons display licensing info
<JanC> but not installed on upgrade AFAICT
<micahg> right, I'm not sure if recommends get installed on upgrade
<micahg> and it's only part of the Ubuntu Desktop and Edubuntu products, not the others
<JanC> micahg: I suppose you can add it to the page that describes the extension...
<micahg> well, I admit, I'm not sure where that information goes for an addon
<micahg> it's also not a webservice (the amazon button on the dash), it actually uses the amazon website, so regardless, it doesn't belong there
<micahg> it's a shortcut
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-29
<diahane> hey guys and girls here is a free open source site http://bitfungus.org/ feel free to contribuite on that, we would like to make your/our life easier when searching for code resources, sorry for my bad english, if you want you can add your own resource link or third parties one
<bokjhv> diahane,  your english is perfect
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-01
<gnomefreak> why is ff trunk crashing in gmail, its been 2 days is
<gnomefreak> anyone else seeing this issue? for some odd reason it crashes in all my gmail addresses except 1 so that makes 8ish that crash
<gnomefreak> also when are we updating the daily builds for 13.04?
<bootinfdsds> Hi Peeps Anyone wanna hangout this morning ? https://diasp.eu/posts/738249
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-27
<WXZ1> anybody know how to delete a mopad account?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-28
<bkerensa> Happy Thanksgiving :)
